#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-13
<dholbach> good morning!
<nigelb> Morning dholbach, ara :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb, hola ara
<ara> hey dholbach, nigelb
<nigelb> 2 weeks to go to Christmas \o/
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dholbach> hola dpm
<jussi> Huomenta!
<dpm> hey dholbach, hey jussi :)
<nigelb> Morning dpm, jussi :)
<jussi> nigelb: so you like my new car? :D
<nigelb> jussi: Oh YES!
<dpm> hey nigelb
<nigelb> I hope everyone had a fun weekend :)
<kim0> morning folks
<nigelb> Morning kim0
<nigelb> kim0: Is your IRC in a cloud nowadays?
<kim0> nigelb: dpm dholbach morning
<kim0> indeed it is :)
<dholbach> hey kim0
<nigelb> kim0: Excellent :D
<kim0> hehe
<dpm> hey kim0, good morning!
<kim0> It's finally cold in cairo .. like 10C
<nigelb> Looks like I'm the few people enjoying moderate weather year-round
<nisshh> czajkowski, ping
<nisshh> nigelb, hows the weather where you are?
<nigelb> nisshh: A pleasant 26 degrees
<duanedesign> morning LL
<duanedesign> all*
<nisshh> nigelb, oh nice, its about 30 C here atm
<nisshh> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> wow, it is -9 C here this morning :/
<nisshh> duanedesign, its 5PM here
<czajkowski> nisshh: pong
<nisshh> czajkowski, pm?
<czajkowski> sure I may not reply straight away, wiht clients today.
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> itll only take a minute
<doctormo> duanedesign: That's a coincidence, it's 9°C here, it was -7°C yesterday.
<nigelb> I forgot if I'm moderated still on ubuntu-devel :/
<nigelb> anyone got my reply to daniel's mail?
<nigelb> Oh, looks like it did get through.  Arg, forgot to write plain text :(
<popey> morning all
<dholbach> hey popey
<nigelb> Good morning popey :)
<dholbach> first spec finished! :-D
 * nigelb pops champange ;)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> time to get some lunch :)
 * nisshh sits down with a beer in one hand a burger in the other hand and a Star Wars DVD in his DVD drive :)
 * dpm hugs ara
<dpm> Hey everyone, I'm doing a quick test while working on the translations portal. Whoever is around could just paste the translation in their language of the following text?
<dpm>  "Translate Ubuntu into your language"
<dpm>  Thanks!
<dpm> (German, Indonesian, Spanish and Catalan are already covered ;)
<nigelb> Oh dear, I wish my terminal would do utf8 :/
<nigelb> aha webchat
<dpm> nigelb, you can pastebinit :)
<jono> hi all
<jono> kim0, as we only talked on Thu, do you want to have a call today?
<sense> good afternoon
<kim0> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543100/
<kim0> jono: nah I can skip
<kim0> jono: morning btw :)
<jono> kim0, cool
<jono> morning :-)
<nigelb> heya sense :)
<nigelb> Mornign jono
<kim0> ترجم أوبونتو إلى لغتك
<dpm> thanks kim0 :)
<kim0> In case you wondered if your irc client is utf8 capable .. now you know :)
<nigelb> yeah, it isn't
<sense> hi nigelb
<czajkowski> kim0: :)
<nigelb> kim0: I tried fixing it, but that didn't work
<nigelb> I may have to restart irssi => not worth the pain
<kim0> czajkowski: hehe o/
<czajkowski> dpm: Aistrigh Ubuntu go dtí do theanga  <------ Irishb
<czajkowski> Irish
<dpm> awesome :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<dpm> thanks
<JFo> Irishb!!! ;-)
<jono> hey dholbach :)
<jono> hey nigelb
<dpm> morning jono
<jono> hey dpm
<jono> ugh
<jono> got four hours sleep last night
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> JFo: we do more than just drink ye know
<czajkowski> dpm: :)
<JFo> czajkowski, I've always thought Irish was a series of grunts and pointing that made it possible to get more beer/whiskey ;-)
<JFo> :-P
<czajkowski> JFo: thats the international Irish the one everyone can understand dpm was asking for the localised version
<JFo> oh I see :-)
 * czajkowski is in sharepoint hell today, with lots of digestive caramelsed biscuits and diet coke. 
<nigelb> czajkowski: ugh, sharepoint hell is real hell.
<czajkowski> jono: I now understand why you like PGTips, it's not bad
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> I think someone figured it out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16988/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-to-a-usb-key
<jcastro> this launching it from KVM might do the trick
<sense> czajkowski: Don't you have to use a different alphabet when you want to write proper Irish? One with slightly different shaped letters? I thought I read something about that.
<sense> Is the Guardian now down as well? I can't reach the website.
<sense> Annoying DDoS war!
<sense> And FreeNode is having splits? :S
<tsimpson> it's always the same server that splits
<czajkowski> sense: aye over a and i
<czajkowski> sense: faddas
<jcastro> dholbach: man restructured text is so awesome
<jcastro> dholbach: I wish the wiki used it
<dholbach> jcastro, yeah, totally
<jcastro> dholbach: also, the more I have to use the wiki the more I get angry.
<dholbach> I can live with the wiki :)
<jcastro> I am willing to bet the reason all those pages are out of date is because no one wants to bother sitting there for 45 minutes.
<dholbach> ha
<nigelb> lol
<AlanBell> jcastro: apparently someone in IS has been requested to start testing the wiki upgrade to moin 1.9 in a VM which will allow them to turn on Xapian, which in turn will make everyone happy
<jcastro> AlanBell: does that improve the overall speed?
<jcastro> or just the searching?
<AlanBell> overall speed
<AlanBell> jcastro: I wrote a long and slightly grumpy email about it https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-November/001084.html
<dholbach> jono, 18m?
<jcastro> "If you are a wiki user, particularly if you have been doing less
<jcastro> stuff on the wiki because it is just such an unproductive place to work
<jcastro> then do join in the conversation and lets get this thing fixed."
<jcastro> AlanBell: man dude, this is awesome
<AlanBell> jcastro: https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-November/001114.html
<AlanBell> that looked like a PFO to me so I took it off list with Charlie Schluting
<jcastro> PFO?
<nigelb> Please ... off?
<AlanBell> err, please go away :)
<jcastro> oh, heh
<jcastro> ok I was going to say that cjwatson handles platform-issues with IS if you needed a POC for someone to at least get you a better answer
<jcastro> but if you're already talking to charlie then that's good
<AlanBell> We are currently testing the upgrade on a VM (ok, I've asked someone to, but it hasn't happened quite yet).
<AlanBell> So, it's moving along slowly but surely. Thanks for the offer to help - if we run into issues with openid/etc, I'll keep that in mind!
<AlanBell> response from charlie
<jcastro> AlanBell: I'll bring it up to jono in our team call and see what we can do to help
<AlanBell> that would be awesome
<jcastro> dude you've saved my Monday, I was just needing to update a page today and started swearing at myself at how much the wiki sucks
<nigelb> jcastro: don't you wish the wiki was restructured text? ;)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> it's just frustrating, when I was creating the wiki page for the USB install I was like "I should put this on Ask because I can edit it quickly and it'll be awesome" but I specifically went through the pain of using the wiki because that's what I'm supposed to use
<jcastro> however, if I weren't supposed to be leading by example I would be like "screw this wiki I'm putting this someplace else"
<dholbach> I wonder if I'm seeing something differently or maybe I just got used to the wiki being slow :)
<dholbach> jcastro, should I feel bad for feeling less tormented by the wiki or do you just need a hug?
 * dholbach hugs jcastro :)
<jcastro> no, I am in a good mood, I love everything, etc.
<dholbach> that's encouraging :-)
<jcastro> it's just everytime I end up at the wiki it's like a punch in whatever motivation you had that day
<dholbach> jono, 4m? :)
<jono> dholbach, going to be a little late
<dholbach> ok
<jcastro> dholbach: maybe you can edit some wiki pages while you wait?
<jcastro> dholbach: http://wiki.debian.org/Derivatives/Census/Ubuntu
<jcastro> do you know if we have lintian or puiparts information for ubuntu anywhere?
<jcastro> I've been put in charge of this page. :)
<dholbach> lintian no, piuparts we had running for a while
<dholbach> hang on
<jono> dholbach, otp wrapping
<dholbach> jcastro, sorry, seems like piuparts is gone too
<dholbach> it was at people.canonical.com/~lars/piuparts
<jcastro> right, I ran into that too
<jcastro> ok so right now those are missing, np
<dholbach> sorry, people.canonical.com/~liw/piuparts
<dholbach> http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-development/18892-lintian-piuparts-testing-ubuntu.html
<dholbach> jcastro, I can't find my wiki.debian.org password
<dholbach> "If this account exists an email was sent."
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> that's PFO too if you can't remember your wiki name/email/password
<jcastro> hah, is PFO the new "bless your heart"?
<dholbach> I don't know - I heard it the first time a few minutes ago
<dholbach> but at least wtf(6) seems to know about it
<jono> dholbach, all set
<jono> sorry about that
<dholbach> go go go :)
<nigelb> I can't believe Google was actually serious about the no caps lock
<popey> I can
<popey> caps lock should be burned in a fire
<nigelb> hah
<Pici> Most people probably use it accidentally.
<popey> the only time I have used the caps lock key in the last 6 months was to switch caps lock _off_ when I'd accidentally turned it on
<popey> exactly Pici :)
<popey> although I'm not convinced "search" is a better use for it
<Pici> Now people are going to be accidentally going into CAPS LOCK on 'normal' computers when they expect to be searching.
<popey> PORN
<popey> "oops"
<nigelb> lol
<jono> jcastro, hey dude, fancy bringing our call forward?
<jono> 8m?
<jcastro> jono: that would be great actually
<jcastro> I was just putting together our agenda anyway, this will give me more time to get the TODO out of the way
<jono> jcastro, cool - I need to take off a little early
<jono> going on TV today :-)
<jcastro> popey: I turn mine into an extra ctrl, like proper nerds.
<jono> with Ubuntu California folks
<jcastro> nice!
<jono> its gonna be fun
<jcastro> like local TV?
<jono> yeah ABC7
<jcastro> or some internet thing?
<jcastro> oh man awesome, try to get a tape
<jono> will do :-)
<jono> brb, will call you in 5mins jcastro
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> my stuff is all set up and ready
<czajkowski> I'm gonna regret having that pizza :(
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-14
<dholbach> good morning!
<nigelb> Morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<kim0> morning folks
<dpm> morning kim0
<dpm> good morning all
<kim0> dpm: hey
<dpm> :)
<kim0> :)
<kim0> dholbach: nigelb o/
<dholbach> hey kim0, hey dpm
<nigelb> Morning kim0, dpm, ara :)
 * nigelb had a lovely lunch ;D
<ara> morning all
<dpm> hey dholbach
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> morning all
<nisshh> *sigh*
<kim0> morning
<jcastro> dholbach: what do you suppose that spike is right after Dec 8 in the graph?
<dholbach> jcastro, which one? the sponsoring queue graph?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> there's a little bump right after the 8th
<dholbach> yeah, I accidentally removed the data from the graph, so I had to do some estimation based on an old screenshot (don't ask) - it might be wrong, but it might be a lot of new patches coming in - let me see if I find out anything
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> I was just wondering if a  bunch of people started submitting on that day or something
<dholbach> according to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-sponsors/2010-December/date.html#start there were a bunch of requests coming in that day
<jcastro> ahhh, I didn't know about that list
<jcastro> wow, that's handy
<dholbach> that's where I get the data from
<dholbach> (and other places)
<JanC> jcastro: did you see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-December/032250.html ?
<jcastro> yeah this morning
<jono> hey all
<JFo> boo hiss!
<JFo> oh err... hey jon
<JFo> err jono
<JFo> <-typing fail
<JFo> jono, I found a t-shirt that says "Brown Chicken Brown Cow" :)
<jono> JFo, nice!
<jono> dpm, will just be one sec
<dpm> jono, can you give me 5 mins? I've got another update to the portal I'd like to show you during the call
<jono> dpm, sure!
<dpm> thanks
<jcastro> jono: don't upgrade today
<jono> jcastro, np
<jono> thanks for the warning
<jcastro> actually it should be "I hope you didn't upgrade late yesterday" I think
<jcastro> dunno, I am rocking Classic Mode for now, heh
<jono> no worries, I was jamming last night
<jcastro> I did fire off the USB key install this morning though
<jcastro> and it "feels" like it's working.
<jcastro> jono: if you have time today, can you answer Phill Bull's question on ubuntu-devel? I think a bunch of it can be answered with "developer.ubuntu.com"-like stuff
<jono> jcastro, will do
<jcastro> jono: he was the guy we met at GUADEC at the bar, he had done a bunch of work since like 4.10 and I was all geeked up
<jcastro> he's like a legend in my own mind
<jono> yeah I remember him
<jono> Daviey lookalike
<jcastro> plus, you know how I feel about Englishmen
<Daviey> :o
<jono> jcastro, romantic?
<jono> Daviey, yep, there are two people that good looking in the world....
<Daviey> no wai
 * Daviey is teh sexi.
 * nisshh watches the conversation with amusement
 * dholbach shifts his attention to other irc channels
<nisshh> hehe
<czajkowski> Daviey: yer not well at times :)
<jono> jcastro, I think you need to always mention #ayatana in your reports and link to the webchat
<jono> jcastro, can you update it?
<jono> I just posted it to FB too
<jcastro> jono: yep, I totally missed that, I'll update the template and the post now.
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> report looks awesome btw :-)
<jono> jcastro, are OMG aware of it and going to post it/
<jono> ?
<jcastro> The guy is afk for the moment, I've left him a message
<jono> cheers jcastro
<jcastro> I got a third dude lined up
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/689916 I don't even consider this a bug
<jcastro> Daviey: ^
<vish> jcastro: its a dup..
 * vish finds main bug..
<jcastro> vish: of? I can dupe it now
<vish> jcastro: Bug #646669
<vish> hmm, bot gone missing!
<vish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/646669
<jcastro> I can figure it out. :D
<vish> yea, just for others.. ;)
<dholbach> ok my friends, I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dpm> ok, have a nice rest of the day everyone, see you tomorrow!
<jcastro> wow what a rookie mistake
<jcastro> So I wanted to go get lunch, and my ice scraper is in the trunk of my car
<jcastro> which is solidly frozen shut
<jcastro> so I turned it on and now it's sitting there with the heat on, hopefully that'll thaw it enough
<JanC> hehe
<Technoviking> jcastro: will the ubuntu mono font be availible in 10.10?
<jcastro> there's a mono font?
<Technoviking> Technoviking: tought I saw that in the natty updates?
<JanC> jcastro: I was locked out of my car once because of ice in the door locks, _except_ for the back door, so I had to crawl into my car that way, grab the ice scraper & anti-freeze spray from out of the front, start the engine, then crawl back out through the back door to get my windows clean...   :P
<jcastro> Technoviking: oh, I saw the update in natty but didn't read the changelog
<Technoviking> jcastro: nevermids misread as it scrolled by in the terminal
<jcastro> Technoviking: if they are working on one then I guess a backport can be request, though they do put the source and ttf's and stuff on font.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> which is what I use to get the font in windows. :)
<jono> jcastro, so you think it would be dangerous for me to upgrade the netbook to natty?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> indeed it would
<jcastro> mine is totally screwed, jason is looking into it
<jcastro> mine is segfaulting but there appears to be a new upload just now
<jono> ok cool
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-15
<jcastro> paultag: yo
<paultag> yo jcastro
<jcastro> http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=129236621626462&w=2
<jcastro> man, this is so great that I hope it is true
<jcastro> 2) Can we beat up jacob and steal that chrome netbook?
<jcastro> I will pay you up to (but not over), 10 dollars
<paultag> hahaha me too
<paultag> jcastro: dude, hell yeah. 10 bucks and a netbook?
<paultag> jcastro: I'd do it
<paultag> jcastro: How's life?
<jcastro> same old
<jcastro> it's iced up here
<jcastro> and cold
<paultag> jcastro: dude, i'd lol so hard if there was a backdoor
<paultag> jcastro: yeah same over here
<paultag> jcastro: they'd have to change that no default security hole thing
<jcastro> maybe gawker was using openbsd.
<jcastro> hahahah
<paultag> hahahahaha
<paultag> they got owned, hard
<jcastro> I am tweeting that
<paultag> jcastro: +1 :)
<paultag> jcastro: well, back to finals. Thanks for the link, I needed it :)
<jcastro> hah yeah
<paultag> jcastro: talk to you later big guy
<jcastro> cheers
<jono> any couchdb users here?
<jcastro> jono: bonus, matt griffin and ken edwards are in town on business, gonna go meet them for dinner.
<jcastro> <--- finally a work xmas party!
<maco> hahaa
<jono> ahhh cool
<jono> lol
<nisshh> jono, < jono> any couchdb users here? <- my app uses it?
<jono> czajkowski, hey
<jono> quick note, I am going to need to reschedule our call
<jono> I have to go to the dentist tomorrow at that time
<jono> we can maybe do it when I get back
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> Morning everyone
<nigelb> Morning dholbach, kim0
<kim0> nigelb: dholbach hey
<dholbach> hey nigelb, hey kim0
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hola dholbach!
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> I've never seen so many Lenny servers
<czajkowski> at least all the desktops are Ubuntu
<popey> I read that as "Lemmy" servers
<popey> and felt compelled to listen to Ace of Spades
 * czajkowski makes popey a cuppa tea, go wake up please :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> duanedesign: ello
<kim0> duanedesign: czajkowski Morning fellas
<czajkowski> kim0: ello how's you?
<kim0> me is good :)
<czajkowski> excellent
<nigelb> So, who's coming down for Ubuntu developer day in BAngalore? ;)
<nigelb> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntudeveloperday \o/
<dpm> wow, that's awesome nigelb
<dpm> ^
<dholbach> hola jono
<kim0> jono: howdy
<jono> hey dholbach kim0 :-)
<jono> just gonna find my specs and then we can get started :-)
<dpm> oh man, this bug comment made my comedy moment of the day:
<dpm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/52805/comments/11
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 52805 in rosetta "Remove wrong suggestions like typos etc. (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 52)" [Low,Triaged]
<dpm> "Impact of ARPANS-like legislation on minerals industry in Australia"
<dpm> awesome
<JFo> too funny
<JFo> and the clear anger of the commenter is hilarious too... though I am sure they are not laughing
<jono> dpm, dholbach, jcastro, kim0 can't find my specs, but let's roll
<jcastro> we skyping or mumbling?
<jono> skype
<kim0> did u say the s word
<jono> lol
<kim0> ok :)
 * popey moves the furniture around a bit at jono's place.
<jono> popey, I knew it was you!
<popey> \o/
<dholbach> alright my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<JFo> enjoy dholbach :)
<dholbach> thanks JFo :)
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<dpm> have a great rest of the day
<Pici> pleia2: Heya, do you have a minute for a pm?
<pleia2> Pici: busy at work at the moment, but you're welcome to PM and I'll get to it when I can
<czajkowski> jono: no worries gives a shout when ever
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> I have a question, and don't take this as a troll
<jcastro> but why do you still use this site? http://identi.ca/conversation/59873512#notice-60483015
<jcastro> I mean, isn't it just getting a little bit ridiculous?
<jono> jcastro, which site?
<jcastro> identica
<jono> identi.ca
<jono> lol
<jono> because there are more good people than idiots there
<jcastro> ok who is on there that isn't on twitter?
<jono> and we never help change the world for better if we always ignore the idiots :-)
<jono> lots of people
<jono> a lot of people don't use Twitter because it is non-free
<jono> and some of them are muppets, but many are not
<jcastro> I'm just not seeing the "a lot"
<jono> I see it when I respond in Gwibber and it only goes to identi.ca
<jono> I see this identi.ca conversation is going to get fun
<AlanBell> Gimp and Inkscape ftw
<doctormo> jcastro: I don't understand why you are always so against free software, it's disheartening.
<jcastro> where do I say I am anti-free software?
<doctormo> jcastro: When you put down identi.ca, your not putting it down because it's unpopular, you seem to just have a problem with it because it's principled.
<doctormo> jono: That's a good bit of news to repost, http://ubuntu-artists.deviantart.com/blog/36942570/
<doctormo> thanks
<jcastro> doctormo: looking at the quality of discussion in that thread, the word "principled" doesn't make its way into my train of thought
<doctormo> jcastro: You have different eyes, what I see is a decent conversation worth respecting.
<jcastro> ok
<doctormo> On a general note, it's interesting to me on the art tools side since Adobe failure to invest in the creative suite for Linux has given much needed investment to tools like Inkscape and Gimp.
<doctormo> Which then in turn eat their market share on Windows and Mac
<doctormo> I see it all the time on deviantArt, lots of artists use the FOSS tools as drop in replacements on Windows.
<doctormo> Especially the artists that move from Ubuntu back to Windows (hardware incomparability is the usual problem)
<jono> doctormo, I did do that :-)
<czajkowski> jono: how was the dentist
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-16
<czajkowski> jono: ping
<czajkowski> JFo: jcastro something  I think ye may appreciate http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_Y26JNd3g4
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2ytn66X4ZI  much better
 * czajkowski goes and attempts sleep again 
<nhandler> /33/72
<dholbach> good morning!
<kim0> dholbach: dpm morning o/
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<kim0> nigelb: hey o/
<dpm> heya kim0, good morning :-)
 * kim0 waves hi to everyone
<nigelb> Morning kim0, dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb
<nigelb> Morning dholbach
<nigelb> I managed to screw up my wifi, sigh :(
<dholbach> hey kim0, dpm, nigelb
<kim0> nigelb: is the screw up that bad :)
<nigelb> kim0: heh
<nigelb> kim0: yep
<nigelb> kim0: It got turned off
<nigelb> and the software switch is from inside windows
<nigelb> now I have to offer a ritualistic sacrifce to windows vista and try booting into it
<kim0> hehe :)
<kim0> what wifi card does that
<nigelb> something from HP atheros
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> heya czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: dia dhuit :)
<dpm> czajkowski, dia is Muire dhuit!
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> yay
<huats> morning
<czajkowski> huats: Salut
<huats> hello miss laura !
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> nigelb: i've had that happen before (turn off wifi card inside windows)
<nigelb> duanedesign: ugh, so its not just me.  my windows install is b0rked which adds more pain
<dholbach> I'm excited - going to have noodles, ara and yaiza in the videocast in a bit :)
<dholbach> doko didn't show up!
<maco> i thought you were talking about food
<dholbach> if anybody could RT http://twitter.com/ubuntudev/status/15371351875395584 or http://identi.ca/notice/60529181 that'd be nice :)
<czajkowski> done
<dholbach> thanks czajkowski!
<czajkowski> no bother
<kim0> I wanted to upgrade to Natty, and I just read sudo is broken .. guess that kills almost everything :)
<popey> set a root password temporarily
<popey> and keep a bootable usb stick around
<popey> easily fixed
<kim0> yeah :)
<kim0> anyone on natty with nvidia vga ? any problemos
<jcastro> haha man
<jcastro> I sudo'ed myself
<dholbach> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from the Canonical Berlin team: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=864 :)
<jcastro> dholbach: hah that is awesome
<czajkowski> dholbach: cool :)
<nisshh> man its hot here, its nearly midnight and its still 27 C :)
<dpm> I'm about to try to top dholbach's Christmas special on the Ubuntu Translations videocast (I know, no chance :) - if anyone wants to RT, that'd be awesome: http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntul10n/status/15433392468267008 or http://identi.ca/notice/60541842
<dholbach> go dpm! go go go!
<kim0> hehe rock on
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> so what does one have to do to get jcastro doing a video cast, he's the odd one out atm of you lot
<jcastro> I've done a bunch of videos, just no casting
<jcastro> I will have a bunch of videos in january. :)
<kim0> hehe
<czajkowski> jcastro: not to be outdone :)
<jcastro> czajkowski: I think you need to set up a portal
<czajkowski> for..
<kim0> I know :)
<kim0> hehe
<dholbach> go dpm! go go go!
<jcastro> jono: don't upgrade today
<jono> jcastro, thanks
 * jcastro visudo's popey
<dholbach> hey jono
 * popey boots from a live USB on jcastro's,and does mkdir target && mount /dev/sda1 target && mount -o bind /dev target/dev && mount -o bind /proc target/proc && mount -o bind /sys target/sys && chroot target && visudo && ddddddddddddddddddddddd
<popey> :wq
<popey> etc
<jono> hey dholbach
<jcastro> popey: 'adduser jorge sudo' did the trick for me
<popey> heh :)
<popey> I like being circuitous.
<jcastro> popey: though I am an idiot, when the update came I knew I shouldn't have accepted the file
<jcastro> as soon as I hit enter I was like "that was dumb"
<popey> but pressed "y" anyway, like a monkey getting a banana?
<jcastro> yep
<popey> :)
<jcastro> man dude
<jcastro> I wasn't even paying attention to this mono thing but someone in my loco linked it up
<jcastro> http://identi.ca/conversation/59860808#notice-60545060
<jcastro> ^^^ totally awesome
<popey> yeah, when I got hilighted by that dent I figured "meh"
<popey> just trolling
<jcastro> haha awesome, is this what people do all day?
<popey> apparently so
<popey> its the main reason I hate identica
<jcastro> bah, I am waiting for the pithos author to write me back so we can hook him up with the soundmenu
<dholbach> ok my friends, I'm going to call it a day
<jcastro> high five dholbach
<jcastro> <-- off to brunch myself
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<dpm> time to follow dholbach and to call it a day too. Have a nice rest of the day!
<czajkowski> trolls on identi.ca surely not :)
<Pici> trolls? On the internet?!
<paultag> NO!
<paultag> that can't happen!
<czajkowski> the only reason I see identi.ca these days is if I have gwibber open, if not, I'm not bothered with it. there are far too many extremists on there
<czajkowski> jono: we chin wagging today?
<JFo> he's off today czajkowski
<czajkowski> ah ok, not used to him being on here the
<czajkowski> *then
 * JFo looks pointedly at jono 
<czajkowski> JFo: seen the blue men and drums
<JFo> Blue Man Group?
<jono> czajkowski, sorry, I can't - I am out all day
<jono> czajkowski, can we talk next week?
<JFo> except that you are here jono
 * JFo gives jono the stinkeye
<czajkowski> JFo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2ytn66X4ZI
<jono> JFo, heh, I leave in 30mins for the studio
<JFo> x_O
<czajkowski> jono: sure can it be early in the week though, back in Ireland
<JFo> <-jealous jono
<jono> czajkowski, aha, cool, let me check my cal
<jono> JFo, I am jealous of you, my friend
<jono> you are the king
<JFo> of what?
<JFo> King of Losers is no king at all jono ;-)
<czajkowski> both of ye are daft, ye both rock in yer own ways !
<JFo> pish posh
<JFo> what does that even mean ^
<JFo> what I said, I mean
<JFo> :)
 * czajkowski wonders how busy jonos cal is for next week 
<JFo> heard it sometime so I said it... kinda like the one time my ex-mother-in-law used the word M-F'er
<czajkowski> dear annoying bug reporting tool, either report the bug or go away when I press X
<czajkowski> grr
<JFo> heh
<JFo> popey, I just finished reading that identi.ca thread... where do these people come from?
<czajkowski> JFo: would be nice if there was some context as to what had craashed but I don't even know what crashed, but it will not go away!
<jcastro> JFo: I think they're his friends
<jcastro> you know what's awesome? breakfast for lunch.
<czajkowski> I want some crisy american bacon and waffles please
<doctormo> jcastro: Cornflakes or beans on toast?
<czajkowski> nyommy
<JFo> mmmm, bacon
<JFo> and no, I am not thinking of jono
<JFo> :-P
<doctormo> czajkowski: how can you eat American bacon? it's not even smoked much *gag*
<czajkowski> JFo: I tend not to pay much notice to identi.ca it seems to kick of crazy threads daily
<JFo> czajkowski, me either
<JFo> I just found this fascinating
<czajkowski> JFo: you need to get out more my dear :)
<JFo> I want to get in there and go "Crikey! Here's the internet troll in his native environment!" "And boy is he angry!"
<JFo> czajkowski, well, I have had the odd fortune of never having seen such a troll rant
<czajkowski> hmm work machine does not sound healthy at all, best back up the docs I was working on to U1
<czajkowski> JFo: *grin*
<doctormo> JFo: was this about the adob creative suite vote?
<czajkowski> I find mono or adobe topics usually results in those rants
<czajkowski> I then avoid them
<JFo> doctormo, no this was an 'anti-mono' rant
<doctormo> Ah, jcastro was pointing to an identica thread yesterday about the adobe thing.
<JFo> I usually just lose interest, but in this case the complete lack of logic and the repeated use of the same URL enthralled me
<JFo> It was like a terrible crash... I couldn't not look
<doctormo> I don't understand how anyone could have a conversation on a broadcast account... seems wrong.
<jcastro> well, from reading the posts I am sure most of them could have a conversation regardless of the medium, heh
<czajkowski> doctormo: folks same the same about irc
<jcastro> NOT sure I mean
<czajkowski> jcastro: *grin*
<doctormo> czajkowski: Except irc is design for chat, broadcast is for broadcasting...
<JFo> I like to think of it as "Open Talking" :-P
 * JFo natters away to the ether
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> doctormo: you could argue that IRC is broadcasting as well as channels are logged
<czajkowski> same way you can search for a dent/tweet
 * JFo obfuscates his IRC chatting
<czajkowski> right time to taste more local ciders
<czajkowski> and meet Ubuntu uk folks
<czajkowski> toodles
<JFo> in the words of davmor2.. "You're a right drunkard."
<JFo> :-D
<czajkowski> JFo: oh quoting that brat!
<czajkowski> evil
<JFo> hee hee
<doctormo> Twitter is like each person standing in their town center yelling like a town crier. OTHO irc is like a bunch of people coming around to the community center for a chat which just so happens is being recorded for the minutes.
<popey> JFo: dunno, but I wish they'd go back
<JFo> popey, me too
<jcastro> man I found the coolest site today
<jcastro> http://about.me
<jcastro> http://about.me/jorge.castro
<jcastro> My bio sucks, but it has potential to suck less
<jcastro> I don't think "I hang out with JFo" would be a good thing
<JFo> :-(
<JFo> I like the background though
<jcastro> well, good for me!
<jcastro> noteworthy, not so much
<jcastro> http://about.me/directory/
<jcastro> they're cool, it's basically just a splash screen for yourself
<JFo> jcastro, one point... you start with 'I' and in the middle use 'he'
<JFo> just wanted to point out
<JFo> :)
<JFo> and then end with 'me'
<JFo> :-D
 * jcastro fixes
 * JFo is a helperton :)
<jcastro> JFo: ok refresh, I think this works out better, less is more.
<JFo> k
<JFo> awesome!
<JFo> short and sweet
<popey> keep up JFo
<popey> and jcastro
<popey> http://about.me/popey :)
<popey> need moar design :)
<JFo> popey, love it :)
<JFo> one sec... my desktop sounds as if it is preparing for takeoff
<jcastro> popey: just grab any pic gmb has ever taken of you, done.
<popey> :)
<popey> http://www.flickr.com/photos/codedragon/3116475516/in/set-72157611354338698/
<popey> probably not that one
<popey> jcastro: you may have edited the wrong wiki page just now?
<popey> actually, no, you just wrote phill when you meant Alan :)
<popey> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell?action=diff&rev1=35&rev2=36
<jcastro> it was a stupid mispaste
<jcastro> fixing
<popey> jcastro: you on diaspora?
<popey> (if not, you're not missing much) :)
<jcastro> no, what's that?
<jcastro> check out my changelog
<jcastro> "of course I mean Alan, not phil, I'm sure phil is awesome too though."
<paultag> jcastro: dude it's opne source
<popey> diaspora is to facebook as identica is to twitter
<paultag> jcastro: you're using facebook?
<paultag> jcastro: nonfree filth
<popey> haha
<jcastro> popey: hahaha really?
<paultag> jcastro: you should join so we can all make fun of you using facebook
<jcastro> no thanks, you keep that
 * popey puts paultag back in his box
<popey> paultag: you on it?
<jcastro> paultag: I've been FB free for like 6 months now
<popey> all the cool cats quit facebook
<popey> <- cool cat
<paultag> popey: paultag@joindiarrhea.com
<popey> lol
<paultag> jcastro: good man, good man
<paultag> popey: you?
<popey> guess
<paultag> kk
<paultag> ;)
<popey> it's like facebook pre-alpha 0.000001
<jcastro> paultag can't quit facebook
<popey> with added geek terminology!
<popey> like "aspects"
<jcastro> it's the only way people from Ohio can meet and greet, since there's nothing to do there
<paultag> jcastro: no way man. I'm in college. It's like how we make "friends" *cough* *cough*
<paultag> jcastro: that's the point, man
<popey> seriously these MIT dudes need to have their heads pulled out from up their collective asses!
<paultag> popey: haha, I can tell they just learned about AOP
<popey> :)
<paultag> jcastro: see I don't have a wife, mang. It's not like I can just stay inside all day ( unless we have facebook, woo! )
<paultag> Anyway, yeah, diaspora is freetard facebook
<jcastro> http://about.me/grahambinns
<jcastro> the man has skills
<jcastro> what an awesome photo
<jcastro> for about 10 seconds you can almost like gmb
<paultag> haha
<paultag> Now that I'm done with my semester, I'm so working on my website
<jcastro> fix a bitesize bug dawg
<paultag> jcastro: dude I have tons to work on
<paultag> jcastro: I got my a window manager to keep patched up
<paultag> me *
<paultag> I have some stuff I want to kill before the year's out
<JFo> same here
 * JFo cleans his knife
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> paultag: http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/en0ti/i_am_an_ubuntu_unity_developer_ama/
<jcastro> can we get the fires up on this ^^
<paultag> jcastro: I'll see what I can do. I got pissed and stoped doing a lot of my reddit stuff
<paultag> jcastro: There are just so many people on there that annoy me. Let me poke around
<jcastro> hah
<doctormo> jussi or other kde person, do you know if kde supports svg wallpapers and if so what renderer it uses?
<jussi> doctormo: yes it does, but no idea on the renderer
<jussi> and I just walked up to my PC for the first time in hours, so your timing is impeccable
<doctormo> jussi: Could you find out for me? I'd like it if the genetic wallpapers weren't just stuck on default ubuntu.
<jussi> doctormo: hrm...
<jussi> Im not in particularly the best form atm, best to probably go ask in #kubuntu-devel
<doctormo> gnome uses librsvg and looking at that package it's tied to gtk heavily, so it can't be using librsvg.
<jussi> perhaps look at kubuntu-desktop's depends?
<doctormo> thanks jussi
<doctormo> hope your form has a nice day of it and getting better soon.
<jcastro> popey: I could use an RT bro
<jcastro> likewise czajkowski ^
<jcastro> except sis instead of bro
<czajkowski> ello ello
<czajkowski> jcastro: what do you need RT
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-17
<greg-g> Membership Review Board meeting for the America's is getting ready to start, just fyi
<jcastro> greg-g: what'd I miss, fill me in wrt: <greg-g> I understand, and I think it should be made clear to managers at Canonical that the membership boards are bound by a "sustained contribution" criteria :/
<greg-g> will do, I'll get my log
<nhandler> jcastro: beuno is also going to send some email out
<vish> hmm, i'm not sure i understand greg-g's logic there either.. by what he mentions on -meeting, every Canonical employee working for more than 6 months automatically qualifies for a membership?
<vish> how is it a /contribution/ when it is basically them doing their work?
<vish> well, not singling out greg-g.. but most of the Boards are a bit lax there.. IMO, Americas board has been a bit better with giving Memberships for Canonical employees
<vish> better == cautious
<doctormo> vish: I do agree that ubuntu membership is more than simply being employed by Canonical, but at the same time working on community items even during work hours because it's important for both the community and Canonical does count IMO.
<doctormo> Someone working on ubuntu-one probably wouldn't qualify, but someone on the Canonical marketing team might if they have sustained contributions to the community.
<vish> let's put it in other words, what different are they going to be doing in the next 2 months?..  for positions such as skeat's, we might as well just give out the memberships when they join Canonical, since she is pretty well going to have to stay atleast for 6 months ;)
<vish> doctormo: but very few people show community items (or atleast the few membership i had noticed) … like for example, if we took jcastro his work on askubuntu is community work, (among all the other non-work stuff he does for the community..) there are very few who have shown community participation.
<doctormo> vish: working in the community isn't just working in your spare time
 * doctormo thinks askubuntu should count against a membership *tongue in cheek!!*
<vish> doctormo: yup, not about spare time.. but non-work items..
<vish> lol!
<doctormo> No, even if Canonical employed someone to work on askubuntu, that counts
<doctormo> just because they're paid to do work, doesn't make it any less community.
<vish> doctormo: well, that's why i'm saying we can just combine Ubuntu memberships for Canonical employees ;)  and there would be no such issue of when to accept or decide.. :)
<vish> the jobs which we consider community work..
<doctormo> vish: Well no because Canonical employees aren't working in the community
<doctormo> well no many of them
<doctormo> In fact interestingly if you look at the numbers of programmers at Canonical and the number of them working on Ubuntu directly... it looks stark.
<vish> well, even UbuntuOne can qualify for membership, it does bring revenue to Canonical which in-turn supports Ubuntu..
<doctormo> Another example is if there would be a second company, would we grant every employee of that company membership?
<doctormo> vish: Supporting ubuntu by proxy doesn't count, that can lead us to daft arguments especially as we can't actually see if it does bring in money as it's all behind doors.
<vish> hmm, right.. but if this is the norm, that if they work on "Ubuntu Membership worthy" stuff , just define those and hand out memberships when they join..
<doctormo> vish: Then you simply hand Canonical control of membership and that's not supposed to be how it works
<doctormo> The community is supposed to decide for itself on a per case basis who has contributed in a sustained way
<vish> heh, but we aernt doing any better now.. we are just waiting and handing it out ;)
<doctormo> Imagine if the second ubuntu company offered a free hat to all members... it'd be hard to just give one to all Canonical put into a certain position.
<doctormo> Ah well, I can't comment on how it's done now, I don't know enough.
<vish> the way it seems now is, it's more of a formality and waiting for 6 months, rather than defining what their 'community' work is.
<vish> but i may be looking at the wrong part of their wiki too.. :)
<doctormo> I would have thought it was easy enough,
<doctormo> Any work done for me, is community work, any work done for jono is not ;-)
<vish> ;p
<doctormo> jono: just watched you on the bay area telly, weird
<jono> doctormo, cool :-)
 * jono is drunk right now
<jono> ask me for my root password :P
<nisshh> nows my chance :)
<doctormo> I've recovered from my mai-thai I had before, I was wobbling on one drink.
<nisshh> jono, can i work for you please? :)
<doctormo> nisshh: but you do understand you get no pay :-P
<vish>  nisshh would prolly accept pay in booze too..  ;)
<nisshh> doctormo, lol
<nisshh> vish, oh yeah, im australian, thats how we like our salaries :)
<nisshh> jono, your typing is very good for a drunk person on irc :)
<jono> nisshh, lol
<nisshh> :)
<jono> nisshh, yeah, Ia m a decent drunk typer it seems
<nisshh> jono, either that or your not that drunk :)
<jono> oh  believe me, I am drunk :-)
<nisshh> hehe
<jono> multiple G+Ts is good
<nisshh> heh, where are you anyway jono?
<doctormo> jono: I like spiced tonic, 1/3 shot of dry gin, 1 pint of tonic water.
<jono> nisshh, at home
<jono> doctormo, good :)
<nisshh> oh right :)
<jono> nisshh, was out in the creek tonight with Adam
<doctormo> jono: What I think he means is, where have you been?
<nisshh> haha
<jono> who is my wife's ex-boyfriend, but one of my best friends :-)
<jono> doctormo, I went to a bunch of places in Walnut Creek
<nisshh> hehe
<doctormo> I love it when that sort of thing happens.
<doctormo> Is that like the cape is here?
<nisshh> jono, "the creek" being some large place you visit to get drunk? :)
<doctormo> Or is it more like the north shore... hmm,
<jono> nisshh, the creek is Walnut Creek
<jono> we went to a out five bars
<jono> a few drinks at each
<nisshh> ah, i see
<jono> anyhoo
<jono> I am headed to bed
<jono> you people are wonderful
<jono> :-)
<jono> all rule Ubuntu :-)
<doctormo> jono: All rule ubuntu!
<jono> <doctormo> jono: All rule ubuntu!
<nisshh> hehe
<jono> you know what, I am determined to make us wi
<jono> n
<jono> and bring FLOSS to the people
<doctormo> jono: Tomorrow I will get you to put one of my new posters up in your local library.
<doctormo> That will help with win
<jono> doctormo, bring it!
<jono> but first...bed
<jono> night, all!
<doctormo> night
 * jono hugs everyone
<duanedesign> morning all
<kim0> morning folks
<dpm> morning kim0
<dpm> good morning all
<duanedesign> hello
<dpm> hey duanedesign
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> hey czajkowski
<duanedesign> o/
<czajkowski> duanedesign: up late or early
<czajkowski> nice post written by @undacuvabrutha http://is.gd/iTfvu
<popey> didn't realise the server team had lost 3 people
<popey> knew jos had gone
<czajkowski> aye Open Stack did well :)
<popey> is that where they went?
<popey> along with soren
<czajkowski> yup
<jussi> bleh. someone broke planet u/chromium...
<duanedesign> czajkowski: early :)
<czajkowski> duanedesign: still up
<czajkowski> lordie
<duanedesign> went back to sleep for about an hour...
<czajkowski> someone had a bad run in with MOTU https://twitter.com/kirrus/statuses/15731370626129920
<duanedesign> :(
<duanedesign> i hear that a lot about Ubuntu Server, that people woould rather use Debian.
<duanedesign> I have had great luck with Ubuntu on my server
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> well hopefully Robbiew will fix that :)
<czajkowski> possibly with another funky video
<duanedesign>  that was a good post robbie did
<czajkowski> aye
<sense> good afternoon
<duanedesign> hello sense
<sense> hi duanedesign
<greg-g> vish: no, that isn't what I mean (every canonical employee get membership after 6 mos) they need to show some kind of activity *outside* of their day-to-day job to get membership. She had that, but she didn't have the time within the Ubuntu community
<czajkowski> greg-g: some argue that they don't have t have communuty interaction
<dpm> greg-g, for the record, I don't think there is a policy that every Canonical employee gets Ubuntu membership after 6 months, where did you see that?
<popey> i dont think anyone is saying they do or should dpm
<dpm> popey, yeah, I understand, and in fact I'm missing the context of the discussion, but I just saw that particular statement and I wanted to comment
<popey> i looks to me like the membership board are saying "We'd like to see contributions to the community outside their work in canonical, and for that to be sustained for a lengthy period - something like 6 months"
<popey> ok
<greg-g> dpm: I didn't say that, I was responding to vish's comment that I did as well, and I didn't :)
<czajkowski> 04:21 < robbiew> wow...so you all blocked skaet because she hasn't been involved for 6mo....KNOWING in 2 more months she's practically automatic....seriously people...I'm  all for not automatically approving Canonical employees, but she's the damn release manager!  I quote from the Ubuntu wiki on membership, "While there is
<czajkowski>  no precise period hat we look for, it is rare for applications to be accespted from people contributing for less
<czajkowski> was the comment left in -meeting after board meeting
<dpm> ok, thanks everyone for providing the context, that's much clear now :-)
<popey> the "bar" for membership should be the same for canonical and non-canonical people
<greg-g> sorry, I'm in the middle of getting ready for work, so I can't fully be in this conversation right now, even though I want to be :/
<popey> the fact that someone gets paid to work on ubuntu is largely irrelavent, it's what the individual does
<popey> sorry greg-g, another time
<vish> greg-g: nah.. not singling you there... :)  but in general the Americas board, I'm not fully clear as to where there was a community participation in that application.. it was basically her Canonical work she has listed there and every testimonial is again only from a Canonical Employee, i couldnt find "contributions to the community outside their work in canonical" and any Community interaction either..
<vish> so,though you are avoiding, in the end it just seemed like work for 6months and get a membership..
<vish> s/avoiding/declining
<popey> are canonical people not members of the community?
<vish> nah.. , but there doesnt seem to be interaction with anyone apart from them
<popey> sorry, let me be clear, I'm asking if you (vish) believe that people who work for canonical are _not_ part of the Ubuntu community, and you're saying "no, they're not"?
<vish> popey: well, IMO, there is a difference, how few members get Ubuntu membership/employed at Canonical. some might have done earlier Ubuntu work and get employed at Canonical due to those efforts.. some join Canonical *and* do community work apart from their daily work, they are Ubuntu members …
<vish> popey: what i'm saying is.. being a canonical employee, and working on Ubuntu Platform/Kernel/Desktop, doesnt necessarily automatically make them Ubuntu members
<popey> I don't think we're talking about automatic membership here at all.
<popey> Just the issue of people who work _full_ _time_ on Ubuntu getting rejected _because_ they are Canonical employees.
<popey> which is what I think I'm seeing
<vish> well, that's another advantage for a Canonical employee.. at 4 months is , come back in 6 months, (it's mentioned that we are making sure they are not just spending holiday time in Ubuntu) but what rationale does it have for a canonical employee? further for the community member that is very hard to have done those 10 tasks, but for a Canonical employee, they can do it in 3months and 1month vacation, it's their work and it's easier for them
<vish> to complete those tasks..
<vish> err, *when a community member applies at 4..
<popey> "making sure they are not just spending holiday time in Ubuntu"? seriously?
<popey> if someone spends 6 weeks of their summer holiday working on/for Ubuntu you would reject them based on them having done it during their holidays?
<vish> popey: yes, that was the response given while rejecting a few members..
<popey> it doesn't matter how 'easy' it is for them to make their contribution
<vish> they said, it's to make sure that its not just for those months and that they have sustained interest..
<popey> we're not measuring the difficulty of tasks, but the amount of contribution, the reach, the value of that contribution
<popey> I can understand that to some degree
<popey> however that's covered by "sustained" in the member pages
<vish> popey: yea, i just meant the "10 tasks" as a way to quantify and compare , but similar for the amount of contribution..
<vish> anywho.. just something i had noticed.. ;)
<czajkowski> hmmm
<jcastro> morning
<czajkowski> jcastro: ello ello
<jcastro> ok so I don't see the big deal, she waits another 2-3 months and that outta be enough?
<popey> yup
<jcastro> also, I don't think the "do other stuff" applies in this case
<jcastro> I can see if say, I work on some non-ubuntu related thing at Canonical
<vish> well then, why wait? she is employed and has to be doing the work anyway?
<jcastro> and I apply for ubuntu membership, then I should be showing some sort of effort other than working at Canonical
<jcastro> but in kate's case, she works fulltime on Ubuntu release management
<maco> popey: usually on the americas board when a canonical employee comes up we ask if they're involved with their loco
<popey> as do we on the emea rmb
<popey> but it's not a reason not to get membership if they aren't imo
<maco> (that was in response to <popey> Just the issue of people who work _full_ _time_ on Ubuntu getting rejected _because_ they are Canonical employees.
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> for the same reason you wouldn't deny someone who did only LoCos and didn't hack on Ubuntu
<vish> Ubuntu LoCo == Ubuntu work..
<vish> hacking on Ubuntu falls more under the MOTU membership stuff..
<vish> or the core dev..
<maco> if id been there last night i probably would've +1'd her because i remember her going to debconf and so interacting with upstream
<popey> depends on the hacking
<jcastro> maco: yea, when I saw her application I :-/ when I see she didn't mention debconf
<dinda> maco: there was also some question that she only applied for membership b/c she was 'recommended' to by others and not b/c she actually wanted membership
<maco> i was getting my first sleep in ....52 hours at the time
<jcastro> though the more interesting thing I'm wondering is how many people who work on Ubuntu /haven't/ applied for membership
<jcastro> who work at Canonical I mean
<dinda> jcastro: good point, for example beuno and I told Marianna she should apply for membership. . .
<dinda> but she told us she didn't feel her contributions to the comunity were enough
<dinda> yest she's been organizing UDSes and other events for awhile and also knows most of the Italian Loco team
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> well, the process appears to be the same for both employees and non-employees, as long as that's fine then we're good
<jcastro> just a month or two short and missing a debconf bullet
<jcastro> that's fixable
<dinda> right, like I said, just based on her application and what she said in the meeting, if she had not been a canonical employee we would have asked her to come back
<dinda> now if folks like maco were also there to speak up for her contributions, that would of helped also
<jcastro> yea
<vish> she hasnt mentioned the LoCo work either.. :s
<jcastro> though I for one thought that any recommendation by cjwatson in anything was an automatic +1, hah
<maco> haha
<vish> she should have shown someone the application, before applying. they could have poke her to mention her LoCo and debconf works..
<vish> pkoed*
<popey> there certainly are names I see in testimonials which make me think "I really don't need to read much more"
<popey> cjwatson is one of them
<maco> jcastro:  i once got a "go ahead" on a patch from cjwatson and it had to be reverted. while i think this is super-rare, he's apparently not infallible either!
<jcastro> popey: me too
<jcastro> maco: yeah, heh
<jcastro> well, an extra few months is no big deal, affirmation that the process is working is a bigger win I think
<dinda> jcastro:  msm and clan are other prime examples of folks who have done some awesome work in ubuntu yet neither would think to apply for membership
<jcastro> dinda: and maria too when she was doing the store
<dinda> jcastro: I fear they, an others, may feel b/c they are not developers or 'technical' types they don't qualify
<jcastro> I just encourage people to do it all the time
<dinda> jcastro: me too, yet they seem to see 'community' as completely separate from their work on Ubuntu . . .
<vish> jcastro: hehe, folks usually apply when they realize they want the IRC cloak or the @ubunu.com  id , so just ask them that . ;p
<dinda> also interesting how they say, they're not worthy somehow
<jcastro> I'll see msm soon, I will talk to her
<dinda> and Maria's work on ship it and sending out CDs to loco teams too should make her a shoe in
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> she's moved on from the store though
<maco> vish: canonical employees automatically get the @ubuntu.com, whether members or not
<vish> maco: nope.. hence skaet is applying..
<jcastro> it used to be that way iirc
<maco> did this change?
<jcastro> it was a bug or something
<maco> when dinda and i first joined the rmb she noticed that the people coming to us already had ubuntu.com email addresses
<jcastro> I know it used to be that way for a long time
<jcastro> I think it was just the way the email/IS thing was set up
<maco> wonder how it went so long with nobody noticing
<czajkowski> maco: it's been noticed and was brought up on one the mailing list and mark already said if it's needed it's fine
<czajkowski> if a canonical needs @ubuntu.com address to get things done fine
<czajkowski> which is a bit unfair to community folks who also feel they need to to be seen as offical.
<dinda> and I don't get why it's preferred for someone to use an @ubuntu.com addy for their contribution instead of canonical.com?
 * vish doesnt either. the @canonical.com seems more official..
<dinda> the whole 'canonical doesn't contribute' thing; it would make sense for more of us to use canonical.com addys for 'counting'  purposes - very confused
<jcastro> dinda: in code and changelogs it's supposed to be canonical.com
<vish> dinda: oh! they do that when submitting patches in bugzilla,  they mostly use the @canonical id
<jcastro> ^^ right
<dinda> jcastro: that's what I thought but kate indicated last night she needed the @ubuntu addy for such things
<jcastro> hmmm
<dinda> maco:  btw - congrats on finishing the semester!
<maco> dinda: thanks but i still have 2 more exams
<dinda> maco:  ugh, good luck then
<vish> bad jono! , when kenvandine got declined the Core dev membership, seb128 literally fought for it.. where is jono .. ;p
<AlanBell> jcastro: I want silbs to go for membership
<dinda> +1!!!!!!!!!
<dinda> that's a great question AlanBell - wonder why she's never done it?
<jcastro> AlanBell: yeah, tell me about it
<dinda> I'd vouch for her :)
<jcastro> I whined to ivanka too but she just never finds the time.
<czajkowski> vish: give the man a break will you, jono deserves a day off!
<dinda> czajkowski: do you have the dates yet for that education event you were planning for next year?  mid-year I think
<czajkowski> dinda: April um.....
<james_w> I think kate wanted @ubuntu.com for the release announcement. Would you rather see the release of another version of ubuntu done by @canonical.com or @ubuntu.com?
<czajkowski> james_w: I really dont care where the email address comes from tbh....
<AlanBell> if we can focus on going forward, it seems like there are some Canonical folks who would appreciate some assistance with their wiki pages and understanding what the membership boards are looking for
<vish> czajkowski: :-D
<dinda> james_w: yeah, makes no difference really
<czajkowski> dinda: 12th April
<czajkowski> dinda: also Education 2011 ICT Conference  (16th June 2011) in Lond
<czajkowski> London
<dinda> czajkowski: the 12 april event is in Dublin?
<czajkowski> james_w: also a reason for membership just for an email address fo annoucement doesnt really cut it, same way I've seen the reson to have a blog on planet ubuntu is weak
<czajkowski> dinda: nope april 12th is UK London
<czajkowski> none in ireland I'm afraid
<dinda> czajkowski: drat, I'm looking for an excuse to go to Ireland :)
<maco> well czajkowski is english now, after all!
 * maco ducks and runs
<czajkowski> maco: Always been half my dear :)
<czajkowski> dinda: sorry!
<maco> czajkowski: i thought your accent was gonna come beat me :P
<james_w> czajkowski, I'm not saying it should be justification. I'm saying that I would prefer it to come from @ubuntu.com
<maco> did your accent turn english yet?
<czajkowski> james_w: I dont see how an announcement coming from any address makes a difference....
<czajkowski> why would it
<dinda> james_w: why?
<czajkowski> maco: nope I have my Irish accent :)
<james_w> because it's an effort of the whole Ubuntu community, not just Canonical
<czajkowski> james_w: what possible reason  could there be
<AlanBell> james_w: plenty of time before the release, I am sure it will do, not that it matters
<dinda> james_w: but if the notice is coming from someone who only wants membership for that reason, seems a bit disingenuous (sp?)
<czajkowski> dinda: +1
<james_w> right
<maco> dinda: i think you spelled it right
<maco> its not jumping out at me
<czajkowski> maco: it's ;)
<dinda> james_w: does the announcement have to come from the release mgr?  could it be designated to someone with the 'right' addy?
<maco> meh apostrophes are for real writing
<AlanBell> there is no imminent release announcement!
<james_w> dinda, it could come from anyone, but I think the release manager would be disappointed not to be able to do it
<vish> why the wait then? skaet is going to be release manager come April, if she already has shown the community work , and if the only reason membership is deferred is to make sure the member logs it the minimum time, she is going to be doing it anyway, its just a bureaucracy preventing right now..
<vish> if we are deferring for a community member, it makes more sense, since we want to make sure they have sustained effort..
<czajkowski> vish: because it was the boards call.  If there is not a standard set somewhere where do we draw the line
<dinda> vish:  and you can't say what will happen tomorrow, she might win the lottery and quit her job
<czajkowski> so 6 months is a line, fine. why keep pushing and kicking up a fuss, in 2 months time or whenever she can re apply
<jcastro> vish: also what if she gives up tomorrow. :)
<vish> dinda: lol! :)
<jcastro> "I've had enough of these people!"
<jcastro> j/k
<AlanBell> her wiki page looks quite strong to me https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KateStewart
<czajkowski> vish: it's also not fair for people not on the boards to point fingers and tel the boards they were wrong.  It's a judgement call.
<dinda> I'm sure even if she wins the lottery she'll keep hanging with us ;)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: seen a lot stronger tbh. it's nice but I've seen more detailed ones
<jcastro> yeah we should never secondguess the boards
<AlanBell> but the board does decide based on what people have done, not what they intend to do
<jcastro> they're there to make the call
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye which I do feel is what people are doing today
<vish> czajkowski: nah, i'm not pointing fingers, more of trying to understand the process
<AlanBell> czajkowski: I have seen a lot of nearly empty canonical ones, I was checking it wasn't one of them
<czajkowski> vish: not how it's coming across tbh
<dinda> discussion helps us all, I think
<jcastro> I like talking
<czajkowski> tbh had I viewed it last one I'd have been a 0 on it
<AlanBell> vish: it is "significant and sustained", not "significant and will be sustained"
<vish> czajkowski: well, tbh it is.. :)
<AlanBell> although future plans are part of what can go on the wiki page
<jcastro> czajkowski: I'd be totally doomed to if I had to reapply, hahah
<dinda> and how they answer questions is important too
<AlanBell> the board didn't actually vote
<jcastro> I'm glad we're discussing at how difficult it is rather than how easy it is
 * popey is also of the opinion that release announcements should come from a @ubuntu.com address if nothing else than to stop people on the outside from claiming some hidden meaning in it
<popey> (sorry, just got back from shops)
<jcastro> popey: worried about your friends at boycottnovell again?
<jcastro> (sorry, had to go there)
<vish> czajkowski: actually i dint find community work in skaet's wiki, but others here mention more community work she has done but not wirtten..
<vish> written*
<popey> haha
<jcastro> yeah she's missing the debconf bits
<jcastro> hey so last night DBO wanted to do this:
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/en0ti/i_am_an_ubuntu_unity_developer_ama/
<jcastro> and I said roll with it!
<jcastro> what do you all think?
<czajkowski> jcastro: DBO ?
<jcastro> jason smith
<maco> i know what bdo is but not dbo :P
<jcastro> http://castrojo.wordpress.com/2010/04/20/presentation_attire/
<jcastro> this guy
<popey> I didnt know who dbo is
<popey> someone on identica claims I do
<jcastro> started out in compiz
<czajkowski> ahhh
<jcastro> then docky, now does unity
<jcastro> the dorky kid
<popey> why is he called dbo?
<popey> oh, that's his nick on irc :)
<greg-g> popey: people aren't being rejected because they're canonical employees, we have turned down traditional community members for not having the sustained contribution requirement met, in our view
<Pici> Not everyone's nick is the same as their RealName
 * Pici looks at the people currently active here
<vish> Pici: ;)
<greg-g> popey: (sorry, I should respond to one ine ina backlog without reading the rest) :)
<nigelb> ahem, I'd like some help.  Sugggestions on what to do at an Ubuntu BoF seeing that we are the -community-team :)
<greg-g> shouldn't*
<greg-g> popey: Shouldn't,that is
<maco> Pici: with exception of you, they're close though!
<popey> Pici: people have been saying "@dbo" which doesn't make sense because that's not his twitter/identica account afaict
<vish> popey: i dont think he tweets even
<czajkowski> jcastro: did you want some link tweet love ?
<jcastro> czajkowski: I tweeted about it yesterday, but I think he's spent now
<jcastro> it was more of a live event
<czajkowski> ah ok sorry
 * vish never understood what reddit is.. looks closer
<maco> vish: like digg
<jcastro> vish: bring your sense of humor
<jcastro> it's very "loose"
<jcastro> anyway what do y'all think of the information gathered there, useful for people?
<nisshh> i have an account on reddit, never really got into it though, im more of an identica dude :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: not bad
<jcastro> nisshh: popey loves identica
<popey> I do!
<popey> I just hate the lunatics that inhabit it
<czajkowski> LOL
<czajkowski> popey: I'll have you know I take great offence at that I am not a lunatic :) I'm Irish
<popey> you're 50% lunatic
<nisshh> jcastro, i know, im subscribed to popey :)
<czajkowski> popey: hello pot :)
<popey> er, I'm 100%
<nisshh> popey, wait, so im a lunatic?
<nisshh> :)
<popey> you can strive to be as loony as me czajkowski but you'll never get there
<nisshh> lol
<nigelb> its a worthy target
<nigelb> s/target/ambition
<popey> oh, sorry, I appear to have used the wrong word!
<popey> I said "Lunatic" when I meant "Gorgeous"
<popey> silly me, always get those two confused
<nigelb> Haha
<czajkowski> popey: bless you are special. we shall have to have some random drinks night down our way in the new year!
<nisshh> hehe
<nigelb> Is it just me or planet css broken?
<popey> http://havethebuttonsmovedbackyet.com/
<popey> czajkowski: yes!
<jcastro> haha  that is awesome popey
<czajkowski> meeting a new person last night from the ML gave me a different perspective on how people feel on the list when they don't meet people
<czajkowski> often shy and dont know they can post saying meeet at X place at y time
<popey> jcastro: had you not seen it before?
<vish> heh, there is a "petition" to Mark somewhere too..
<popey> yeah, it's got about 3 people on it doesn't it?
<jcastro> popey: no
<popey> alan@bishop:/srv/havethebuttonsmovedbackyet.com/www$ ls *.png
<popey> maybe.png  no.png  oldno.png  possibly.png  yes.png
<popey> :)
<popey> my new toy arrived today!
<popey> http://www.it247.com/product/1/XXHSUK23/612275-421-HP-ProLiant-MicroServer-Dual-Core-1-3Ghz-AMD-Athlon-II.html
<nisshh> popey, oooh? new toy?
<nisshh> oh, a server :)
<nisshh> nice
<popey> 212GBP with 100GBP cash back! = 112GBP = 173USD
<popey> gonna slap 10.04 on it
<jcastro> AlanBell: is my testimonial good?
<nisshh> popey, very nice
<popey> hmm, just had a thought, it doesn't have an optical drive, hmmmm
<nisshh> popey, USB install?
<popey> hmmmmm, ubuntu server on a usb stick :S
<popey> will that work?
<nisshh> lol
<nisshh> should do
<popey> I have only done live CDs on USB
<nisshh> i think any edition will work on USB
<vish> server on a stick! :)
<popey> well, the really cool thing is it has a usb socket on the inside!
<popey> so i could put the OS on the stick
<jcastro> yeah
<popey> and the data on the spinny disks
<jcastro> I had a few of those
<nisshh> none of what you just said made sense :)
<nisshh> to me...
<popey> well, rather than install onto hard disk, install onto a usb stick
<popey> the stick plugs into a socket on the motherboard
<popey> rather than sticking out the outside
<nisshh> oh i see
<popey> and then I can make a nice big RAID/LVM thing with the disks
<popey> muhahahah
<popey> etc
<nisshh> thats cool
<jcastro> it's for those USB license dongles
<jcastro> so you can keep them in there
<jcastro> instead of hanging out the back
<nisshh> ah ok
<jcastro> so when you drop something behind a rack or whatever you don't snap off a bunch of them
 * jcastro knows that one from experience
 * nisshh is more in tune with desktops than with servers still :)
<nisshh> hehe
<jcastro> or you don't have them sticking out the front, etc.
<jcastro> but they make a nice place to put a "recovery USB stick"
<nisshh> gah! we have this dude spamming the Identicurse group on identica, freaking annoying
<jcastro> If anyone wants to test 11.04 today I need someone to spot check some instructions for me
<jcastro> before I steal them and make them the official docs. :D
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16988/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-to-a-usb-key
<jcastro> trying to figure out a persistant USB stick that people can have unity-in-their-pocket
<popey> i do that
<jcastro> how did you set it up?
<popey> i have a 32GB stick which goes in my geek box
<popey> boot off a cd, (or usb) plug in second 32GB stick and install onto it
<popey> default install with encryption on
<jcastro> that didn't work for me
<popey> oh?
<jcastro> it blew away my grub on my actual hard disk
<popey> oh, i had to modify where grub goes
<popey> :)
<popey> yeah, that
<jcastro> and left me angry and upset
<popey> awww
 * popey cuddles jcastro 
<jcastro> "yeah that" he says
<jcastro> yeah so if you know anyone that can test the instructions above, he uses kvm so the thing only sees the USB stick, so it's more jorge-proof
<czajkowski> jorge-proof - love it
<czajkowski> ~;)
<jcastro> yeah so the first time I was like "oh I messed something up"
<jcastro> so I tried it on another computer
<jcastro> blam, 2 dead grubs
<popey> like cillit bang
<popey> Jorge! BANG! and the grubs are gone
<popey> probably only a uk cultural reference there
<jcastro> I then yelled something like "damn you Evan!!!" and shook my fist towards England
<popey> excellent
<jcastro> just like with the sudo thing the other day
<popey> hah
<jcastro> "wow this is probably stupid" <ENTER>
<czajkowski> .c
<jcastro> "whoops"
<popey> we should totally put a back door in the development version of ubuntu
<popey> a root password set of "jonosmells" or something
<jcastro> popey: yeah so like I was saying, I hate jono
<jcastro> whoops, I thought you were on vacation!
<jono> howdy!
<jono> jcastro, I am
<jono> lol
<dinda> jcastro: quick hide the snuggie we got him for christmas!
<nisshh> lol
<czajkowski> jono: so much for vacation :)
 * popey cuddles jono 
<jono> hehe
<jono> I won't be here for long, just checking in
<jcastro> jono: seb's working on unity, like, a few more hours and we should be good
<jcastro> this one will have the launcher drag and drop to move stuff around
<jono> jcastro, cool
<popey> awesome
<jono> jcastro, no upload yesterday?
<jcastro> no didrocks was off so they are doing it today with seb
<jono> ahhh good to see planet doesn't look crap anymore :-)
<jono> apart from some formatting issues
<czajkowski> jono: did you find a slot for me in your cal for next week ?
<jono> czajkowski, apologies czajkowski, let me check now
<jono> czajkowski, Tues at 6pm UK?
<czajkowski> jono: sounds grand
<czajkowski> jono: cheers
<jono> thanks!
<jono> sorry for not being available this czajkowski
<jono> I am also off work on Thu and Fri next week
<jono> trying to burn some of the holiday I have piled up
<czajkowski> jono: no bother I understand re evil dentists, I've to go monday
<AlanBell> jcastro: it is, very nice thanks a lot
<Pendulum> jono: so you're off next Thursday so we need to reschedule? or are you all booked up until January at this point?
<jono> Pendulum, I am off next thu, why don't we talk on Tuesday too?
<jono> Pendulum, 2pm Pacific?
<Pendulum> jono: works for me
<jono> Pendulum, rocking
<jono> czajkowski, ugh, dentists suck
<jono> I had a tooth out
<jono> took two nurses to yank the damn thing out
<popey> just make sure you wear your glasses when you go! you don't want to accidentally stumble into the proctologists and ask for them to take your tooth out!
<popey> could take a while and be infinitely more painful!
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I have dentist next week too :(
<czajkowski> jono: aye I need that done
<czajkowski> stupid wisdom tooth is nothing but pain
<jono> ugh
<jono> no fun
<jono> so when I went to the dentist, it turned out everyone in Severed Fifth, apart from Ron, did too
<popey> the logical conclusion here is that death metal rots your teeth?
<nisshh> popey, well, it is "death" metal :)
<popey> I used to have a little link on my blog that just said "death metal sucks" and linked to jonobacon.org :)
<jcastro> jono: iirc in the past you've told me "wow you go to the dentist alot"
<jcastro> maybe I'm the normal one and you're not going enough?
<paultag> ffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuu
<paultag> jcastro: what's an "alot"
<paultag> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_D_Z-D2tzi14/S8TRIo4br3I/AAAAAAAACv4/Zh7_GcMlRKo/s400/ALOT.png
<jcastro> you're supposed to go 3 times a year
<jcastro> hah that pic is awesome
<jcastro> is that from the oatmeal?
<popey> mmmm oatmeal
<Pendulum> jcastro: 3 times a year? my dentist has always said 2
<paultag> jcastro: narp, http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html
<popey> british dentists say 2
<paultag> jcastro: she's so funny. So funny. SO funny
<nisshh> jcastro, wow, you go to the dentist a lot :)
<popey> cue comments about brits having bad teeth
<paultag> popey: brits have bad teeth
<nisshh> jcastro, i havent been to the dentist for like 2 years
<popey> BINGO!
<jcastro> Pendulum: mine says three, which is why my teeth look amazing. Ok the brand new crowns might have something to do with that too, heh
<Pendulum> haha
<popey> heh
<jcastro> though, dental pain is by far on the top of any list of pain
<popey> co-worker claims that "the snip" ranks up with dental pain
<popey> I do not intend to test this theory out for myself just now.
<paultag> OK. BRB. Going to puke I think. One love.
<czajkowski> LOL
<czajkowski> I have a slightly irrational fear of the dentist, I've bitten two dentists fingers in the past
<czajkowski> they were less than impressed
<czajkowski> paultag: no.love
<czajkowski> right time to head out of here more snow coming
<czajkowski> time for some BBT :D
<jcastro> czajkowski: I just got into that show
<jcastro> I am like halfway through season 2
<czajkowski> it's fecking amazing
<czajkowski> I am addicted to it :D
<jcastro> the laugh track is annoying, but other than that
<nisshh> czajkowski, BBT?
<czajkowski> nisshh: big bang theory
<nisshh> czajkowski, ah, i see :)
<dinda> czajkowski: I swear they based sheldon on one of my ex-boyfriends ;)
<czajkowski> he's my favourite
<dinda> czajkowski: yes but you don't want to date him!
<czajkowski> possibly true
<czajkowski> show is brilliant though :D
<dinda> show is very well written
<dinda> and you have to read the little Vanity cards at the end from the writer - they are awesome
<czajkowski> last nights episode is great
<jcastro> I just saw the one where he started dating the girl from blossom
<jcastro> but they're not really dating, it's all platonic
<jcastro> (and hilarious)
<czajkowski> Amy Farrah Fowler
<paultag> hello, world
<czajkowski> does planet.u.c look odd for anyone else on chromium
<czajkowski> all text is garbled over other text if it's a link
<AlanBell> czajkowski: yes
<czajkowski> not me going bat eyed then
 * jcastro preps for a This Week in Debian interview
<czajkowski> jcastro: whats that
<jcastro> http://www.frostbitemedia.org/node/7
<czajkowski> oh nice
<czajkowski> not seen that before
<czajkowski> god naan bread is so addictive
<greg-g> jcastro: awesome, did you see that Asheesh was on one of those?
<dpm> have a good weekend everyone!
<dpm> bye!
<nigelb> greg-g: I did.  The last week one right?
<nigelb> or was it the week before?
<greg-g> nigelb: yeah, last one I think
<greg-g> nigelb: I'm just in the middle of it now. I have to admit, I'm a HUGE Asheesh fan, ever since I intern at CC when he was a developer there.
<greg-g> (that and we share a server :) )
<nigelb> greg-g: heh, I got to know him through openhatch and his old blog post about diversity in open source, specifically about the very little open source contribution from india.
<greg-g> ahh, yeah, I remember that one
<greg-g> I don't do as much with openhatch as I wish I had time for :/
<czajkowski> greg-g: mr.busy
<greg-g> always :/
<greg-g> (wait, am I chatting on IRC? shhhhhhh)
<czajkowski> greg-g: shhh don't tell anyone :)
<jcastro> greg-g: heh awesome
<jcastro> just finished
<jcastro> I thought it was awesome
<greg-g> jcastro: it'd make my day if you told asheesh you enjoyed the interview
<jcastro> what, doing it?
<jcastro> or his?
<greg-g> his
<jcastro> you mean listen to asheesh on purpose?
<jcastro> j/k
<jcastro> I'll put it in my queue
<nigelb> lol
<greg-g> ohhhh, nevermind :)
<jcastro> asheesh ftw.
<jcastro> how's his project coming along?
<greg-g> he's got a good number of contributors, so well
<jcastro> good good
<greg-g> https://openhatch.org/blog/2010/our-first-release/
<nigelb> Server team, you rock.  I just realized my wifi switch which worked only in Windows now works on Ubuntu too!
<nigelb> s/server/kernel
 * nigelb hugs jfo
<jcastro> greg-g: man DUH, I should register unity on there
<greg-g> jcastro: wow, we're dense
<jcastro> on it now
<jcastro> this will be sweet
<jcastro> greg-g: man dude, this is brilliant
<jcastro> https://openhatch.org/+projects/Unity
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-18
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> Morning duanedesign
<nigelb> hackathons ftw
<duanedesign> nigelb: !!
<duanedesign> :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: heh, 2 days of hacking. total fun :)
<duanedesign> whatcha working on nigelb ?
<duanedesign> i have been working on a Preferences Panel for CLI Companion
<duanedesign> so you can set scrollback, foreground and background color, encoding, etc...
<duanedesign> So far only the scrollback works :\
<nigelb> duanedesign: Nothin decided yet
<duanedesign> nigelb: i found a new site to help with practicing Python http://codingbat.com/python
<duanedesign> i like it better then euler, not so math oriented
 * duanedesign not so good at math :P
<nigelb> duanedesign: heh
<duanedesign> off to get breakfast. Ill bring back donuts for all
<nigelb> :)
<paultag> aloha all
<paultag> stuck in the airport :(
<paultag> good thing I have my trusty phone modem
<paultag> jcastro: your dude's AmeA / IAMA on reddit went great.
<paultag> jcastro: dude's pretty cool.
<paultag> AMA *
<paultag> bbl, reading a book / flying
<paultag> much love
<duanedesign> paultag: travel safe
 * duanedesign said two hours later
<jcastro> paultag: thanks, his idea, I had doubts that it owuldn't turn into something dumb, but it ended up awesome
<czajkowski> boo
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-12-19
<paultag> duanedesign: thanks man :)
<paultag> czajkowski: <3
<paultag> jcastro: it rocked nicely. I got everyone from r/ubuntu over. I hate that subreddit now
<duanedesign> paultag: how do you get your latitude updates to show up as your status in google?
<duanedesign> or did/do you do that manually
<paultag> duanedesign: I had no idea it did that
<paultag> duanedesign: radical
<paultag> duanedesign: what's it say now?
<paultag> Id' be impressed if it was PHL intn'l
<paultag> bbl, much love
<duanedesign> paultag: no its from 7hrs ago
<duanedesign> paultag: when i clicked on the link it took me to the setting to enable that feature. :)
<czajkowski> paultag: sup
<czajkowski> paultag: ping
<paultag> yo there czajkowski
<paultag> duanedesign: :)
<czajkowski> paultag: aloha
<czajkowski> paultag: sent some re approvals
<czajkowski> decided to make some use of the time
<paultag> czajkowski: saw that! :)
<paultag> czajkowski: thanks so much. I just got back home. Took me well over 12 hours
<paultag> czajkowski: damn canceled flight
<czajkowski> oh dont go there :p
<paultag> Oh that's right :'(
<paultag> czajkowski: How are you?
<czajkowski> grand tired and cold
<paultag> Oh great :)
<paultag> I had someone PM me saying "You're not Adam Savage, those posts are silly"
<paultag> Hahaha, great. That makes me want to write them even more
<paultag> czajkowski: well *hug*
<paultag> czajkowski: you'll be back soon enough :(
<czajkowski> toodles
<czajkowski> signing off
<czajkowski> battery gigoing
<paultag> czajkowski: nn
<paultag> czajkowski: ttyl
<zdenek> any matti pekkala?
<doctormo> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> doctormo: pong
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-12
<jokerdino> hi dpm.
<jokerdino> i just wanted to know when precise translations becomes the focus. :/
<dpm> hi jokerdino, we want to open them today https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/2011-12-07
<jokerdino> Oh that is nice.
<jokerdino> Can I attend the meeting then?
<mainerror> I'm pretty sure that you are very welcome to attend the meeting.
<dpm> for the record, everyone is welcome to attend translations meetings, but the one I was pointing out was last week
<jokerdino> where is the meeting held usually?
<scott-work> good morning community :)
<jokerdino> hi :)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha scott-work
<cjohnston> scott-work: is there a project for the ubuntu studio website
<MrChrisDruif> cjohnston; how do you mean?
<cjohnston> to file bugs against
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, that I don't know.
<MrChrisDruif> I only know about the meeting yesterday (it think)
<scott-work> hi MrChrisDruif , jokerdino cjohnston i hope evertyone had a good weekend
<cjohnston> :-)
<jokerdino> just nice here :)
<scott-work> cjohnston: yes there is, not really a "project" in launchpad but i am working with knome (xubuntu project lead) to develop a new site
<cjohnston> scott-work: bug #776770
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 776770 in ubuntustudio "dead link - ubuntustudio.org" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776770
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks scott-work =') It's been pretty good indeed =)
<scott-work> cjohnston: that is interesting, we haven't done anything with the site at this point, my initial thoughts are that either the dns went down or something ineternal with canonical hosting is wrong
<scott-work> but that's from march of this year....strange
<scott-work> cjohnston: ooooh, just saw the background.png note, yeah, this is a known problem
<scott-work> cjohnston: basically the code in bzr is (several!) versions older than what is on the site
<scott-work> cjohnston: i believe we had tried to get IS (or whoever is responsible) to udpate this years ago
<scott-work> cjohnston: but since we should be completely replacing the current website, we are not worrying about it at this point
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> works for me..
<scott-work> although we filed an RT ticket to get the new website staged months ago and haven't heard anything at this point
<cjohnston> scott-work: if you could.. create a project for the website, where bugs can be filed, and link to that area in the footer
<scott-work> cjohnston: there is now a website team, is that good enough, can we link bugs to the team?
<scott-work> if a project is needed i can do that though
<cjohnston> bugs cant be reported against teams
<scott-work> cjohnston: right, i'll make a team later today then :)
<cjohnston> ty
<mhall119> jcastro: ping me when you're online
<jcastro> hi!
<mhall119> hey
<mhall119> was wondering when you wanted to start doing our calls
<jcastro> I was on holiday!
<jcastro> We can start whenever you want
<jcastro> we should start this week though probably
<mhall119> I know you were, which is why I didn't ask last week
<jcastro> got time today?
<mhall119> yup, I have an ISD call in about 10 minutes, but I'm free after that
<jcastro> I have a call with jono at 1, other than that I am free all day
<jcastro> ok, that outta give me enough time to catch up
<mhall119> ok, I'll get with you after mine and we'll work out a time
<jcastro> \o/
<mhall119> jcastro: how are you enjoying this Florida winter weather?
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> I enjoyed it all week
<mhall119> it was nice earlier in the week, too wet now
<jcastro> went to the palm beach zoo last week
<jcastro> it was awesome
<jcastro> lots of birds
<mhall119> nice
<mhall119> if you want to see an awesome zoo, Lowry Park in Tampa is fantastic
<jcastro> I made a standing desk
<jcastro> and my feet already hurt
<jcastro> even after "practicing" for a few days
<nigelb> jcastro: NO PAIN, NO GAIN!
<nigelb> ;)
<jcastro> heh yeah
<mhall119> jcastro: get a bar stool
<nigelb> mhall119: +1
<AlanBell> and some pumps and optics
<jcastro> nah, it's a good hurt, I'll tough it out.
<jcastro> I've got some breaks planned throughout my day on my wife's desk
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<jcastro> mhall119: I can go whenevs
<jono> dpm, setting up the hangout
<mhall119> jcastro: on a call with the website team now, will ping you in a bit
<jcastro> no worries!
<dpm> jono, ok!
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<jokerdino> hanging out on?
<jono> dpm, invite sent again
<jono> sorry, my browser shut down, hence the delay
<jcastro> hah!
<jcastro> inbox 2 folks!
 * nigelb subsribes jcastro to precise-changes :P
<mhall119> jcastro: done, mumble or skype?
<jcastro> ewwwww
<jcastro> G+?
<mhall119> sure
<mhall119> I'm audio-only though
<jcastro> cooh
<mhall119> my only webcam is old
<mhall119> very low res, everything has a yellow tint, and it makes it look like I'm still in my pajamas
<popey> haha
<jcastro> https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana-dev/msg00356.html
<jcastro> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Bitesize
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/unity
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/CodingStyle
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Unity_Architecture.pdf
<jcastro> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/unity-stats/
<jono> scott-work, ping?
<scott-work> hi jono
<jono> hey
<jono> pm
<scott-work> sure
<jcastro> mhall119: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-app-devel/2011-December/000047.html
<scott-work> jono: are you there?
<jcastro> <-- lunching
<pangolin> Why wont the local pet stores take these kittens off my hands!!!!!!!!!
<Pendulum> pangolin: I've never heard of a pet store taking kittens from a private person
<Pendulum> around here they all have affiliations with shelters (it used to be they'd use kitten mills, but now they've all started working with shelters)
<pangolin> Well the guy told me had he not had so many in "stock" he would have
<Pendulum> huh
<pangolin> I guess the rules are different up here
<pangolin> I'll take care of them till I can find them good homes.
<jcastro> jono: I'm all set!
<jono> give me a few mins, just wrapping something
<jcastro> \m/
<jono> jcastro, invite sent
<jcastro> I get a call error
<jcastro> after seeing the back of your monitor for a minute
<jono> weird
<jono> yep, my cam is not working
<jono> lets do Skype or phone
<popey> anyone else on precise?
<popey> bug 903401
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903401 in gnome-terminal "symbol lookup error: gnome-terminal: undefined symbol: vte_terminal_set_alternate_screen_scrol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903401
<MrChrisDruif> popey; nope, still Oneiric...
<MrChrisDruif> I should install it some time on some spare partition or something
<AlanBell> popey: on a precise VM updated yesterday it works fine, I will update again
<jcastro> <-- EOD in 10 minutes
<jcastro> last call for alcohol!
<cjohnston> i want some
<MrChrisDruif> Me too
<jcastro> jono: it pains me that you are close to SF
<jcastro> http://www.993thefox.com/cc-common/mainheadlines3.html?feed=104703&article=9500429
<jcastro> I would have like, camped out for that
<JanC> isn't Metallica boring nowadays?  ;-)
<JanC> I mean, planning a tour for economical reasons instead of musical reasons & such?  :P
 * jcastro is reminded that he is not allowed to kill contributors
<jono> jcastro, lol
<JanC> jcastro: did they do anything interesting during the last 10 years or so?  (except if you are a shareholder in Metallica Inc.)
<jcastro> all sorts of stuff
<jcastro> except for the one bad album
<jcastro> but we don't talk about it
 * JanC didn't hear about any of the interesting stuff then  ;)
<JanC> I heard Black Sabbath is going to tour again too...
<JanC> and even release a new album
<jcastro> \m/
<jcastro> ozzy doesn't sound so good anymore
<jcastro> might be time to hang it up
<JanC> hehe
<JanC> I think I haven't bought or seen any metal bands for years now...
<JanC> I guess the last metal album i bought was from Pungent Stench (and I bought it for the lyrics)
<czajkowski> huzzah thanks to Tom and Jon my login light theme now works, kinks in upstart needed to be belted out
<JanC> czajkowski: belated response to a question fro mlast week or zo: yes, I r
<JanC> czajkowski: belated response to a question fro mlast week or zo: yes, I requested a boot for Ubuntu at FOSDEM
<JanC> hm
<JanC> getting late => typos  :P
<bkerensa> I feel like IRC & E-mail have already wound down for the Holiday
<bkerensa> =/
<jcastro> you are complaining about less mail?
<jcastro> switch with me!
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-13
<AlanBell> popey: ok, update my precise VM and it still opens gnome-terminal just fine, however a desktop I upgraded to precise is showing the same error you have
<greg-g> pangolin: mhall119 :)
<jono> cjohnston, around?
<alourie> good morning
<bkerensa> good morning alourie
<alourie> hi bkerensa
 * bkerensa is updating one of his CentOS servers and doing backups
<bkerensa> =o
<alourie> oh
<bkerensa> heh
<czajkowski> aloha
<bkerensa> Good Morning
<czajkowski> no dholbach
<czajkowski> dpm: is daniel around this week ?
<dpm> hi czajkowski, he's on holiday, he's back tomorrow or the day after
<czajkowski> ok thanks
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/854337
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 854337 in lightdm ""dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" fails (dup-of: 706354)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 706354 in ntp "dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_PACKAGE missing" [Low,Confirmed]
<czajkowski> JanC: AlanBell popey my login issue! :)
<popey> have you tried what bilial suggested?
<popey> -i
<czajkowski> popey: trellis fixed it last night :)
<czajkowski> there was much editing and black screen going on for me to understand
<czajkowski> but it now works
<czajkowski> between himself and Jon they got it working
<popey> the bug has a fix
<popey> one line
<czajkowski> aye we didnt have the bug last night
<popey> ooookay.
<czajkowski> just thought I'd share in case folks came across others with the same issue
<czajkowski> popey: we also noticed I've 15 11.10 kernels to chose from..
<popey> ☺
<AlanBell> popey: updated precise and gnome-terminal is working again
<czajkowski> popey: aye I have some spring cleaning to do it seems
<popey> yeah, same here
<czajkowski> no idea how I eneded up with 15 versions though
<czajkowski> I'd have assumed it did some sort of spring cleaning on updates itself, seemingly it doesn't
<Pici> Did anyone else happen to get a random invite to the "Open Source Freedom Society" launchpad team?
<czajkowski> nope
<nigelb> Pici: I heard about it in bugsquad mailing list.
<nigelb> Pici: There was also some talk about in #launchpad or #launchpad-dev a day or two ago.
<Pici> nigelb: ah, I'll take a look at my #launchpad logs
<cjohnston> Pici: ya.. i did..
<mhall119> what is it?
<cjohnston> https://launchpad.net/~osfs
<cjohnston> looks like someone trying to pad a team
<mhall119> hmmm, feels redundant
<cjohnston> heh
<popey> "The first sight for Open source users"
<popey> fail
<Pici> Yes, I saw that too :(
<popey> "What is Gnu/Linux???"
<popey> fail again
<popey> double fail
<popey> it's GNU, and no need for 3 question marks.
<popey> "If you want to get a Gnu/Linux click on find a Gnu/Linux."
<popey> pfffft
<head_victim> How else can people know just how important a question is if you don't add extra question marks to make it obvious??????
<popey> "Linux was founded 20 years a go by Linus Torvald."
<popey> how can they fail to get his name right
<popey> that is quite possibly the _worst_ free software advocacy page ever
<AlanBell> oh dear /o\
<Pici> Poor guy
<mhall119> perhaps we should encourage him to put his efforts into the existing community, rather than trying to do it on his own
<popey> +1
<popey> manx implies he lives on the isle of man
<popey> or came from there
<popey> maybe it's Mark, testing our faith ;)
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~reuben03 it is this chap
<nigelb> popey: The first person added the to team was mark.
<nigelb> I wonder if we're getting trolled by sabdfl :P
<Pici> Launchpad doesn't stop you
<mhall119> it's a long setup to an april fool's day joke
<JanC> he's already in the community; he's a member of the manx translators--and I hope he makes less spelling errors in manx...  ;)
<scott-work> cjohnston: i still haven't made the ubuntustudio website project
<scott-work> cjohnston: i shall, i just ran out of time with daughter's singing performance at school last night
<jcastro> dpm: meeting in ~1 hour right?
<scott-work> oh, and good morning everyone :)
<dpm> jcastro, yes
<jcastro> buenas mornings scott-work!
<cprofitt> jcastro: can you change a LP team to delegated
<cprofitt> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<cprofitt> I think this is causing the loco teams to have to be moderated
<cprofitt> scott-work: I have one of those this week.. my daughter has a band concert the same night of my lug meeting
<scott-work> hi jorge, i read about your standing up table thingie
<scott-work> interesting, but i couldn't do it because of slightly flat feet
<scott-work> and my time in the marine corps didn't help that either
<cprofitt> yeah... I was straight-leg infantry while in the Army... have all sorts of feet issues today
<scott-work> cprofitt: the interesting thing is that i didn't really even see most of her performance as i get delegated watching my adhd 4 year old son :P
<cprofitt> I have two little ones that will be going as well... I am usually delegated as the 'gate keeper'
<cprofitt> neither are adhd, but they can get quite... ah... distracted
<cprofitt> when they are bored
<scott-work> oh yeah, two are defintely more than the sum of the parts ;)
<cprofitt> thanks for changing that jcastro -- that ended up not being the issue... or at least not the only issue
<mhall119> scott-work: https://twitter.com/#!/thinkjson/status/145155476911423489
<bkerensa> jcastro: Would love to interview you sometime before Christmas about juju/cloud for OMG
<bkerensa> ;)
<jcastro> yeah dude, that sounds awesome
<bkerensa> jcastro: I shoot you a e-mail
<bkerensa> I'll*
<jcastro> Fo sho
<jcastro> are omg interested in server stuff?
<mhall119> $20 says someone in the comments thread about Juju/Cloud complains about Unity
<jcastro> of course
<jcastro> "why is canonical spending time on this when they could be improving unity!"
<cprofitt> those are the same people that do not eat balanced diets
<cprofitt> they have meat
<cprofitt> or they have vegetables
<cprofitt> but not both
<mhall119> lol
<cprofitt> :-)
<scott-work> mhall119: lol
<mhall119> Whenever I see those comments, in my mind I read "Unity sucks, Canonical should drop Unity in favor of Gnome3, also Gnome3 should be made to look and work exactly like Gnome2, and Gnome2 should be more like Windows, and Windows sux, Linux rulz! Oh God someone please pay attention to me!"
<czajkowski> mhall119: and this is why I dont' read OMG
<mhall119> it's run when you read it like that
<mhall119> s/run/fun/
<jcastro> czajkowski: yeah but the whole internet is like that
<jcastro> greg-g: I can't believe you're a dad dude!
<akgraner> greg-g, Congratulations!
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye tis bad on the internet but it is a lot worse on OMG
<jcastro> not any worse than the ubuntu subreddit
<jcastro> have you seen the forums lately?
<czajkowski> nope not really a forums person. trying to find answers there
<mhall119> jcastro: I don't know if it makes me feel better or worse that the Gnome3 guys get the same quantity and quality of whining as we do
<jcastro> mhall119: this all happened when GNOME 2 came out
<snap-l> Why are you all talking in IRC? Unity needs work!
<jcastro> it's just the usual rage quitting internet guy
<jcastro> People used to get this upset because the gnome panel in gnome 2.x didn't support things like the ability to set the panel background to be cheese like in 1.x
<jcastro> and by cheese I mean, the dairy product
<mhall119> heh
<snap-l> jcastro: I still miss that.
<jcastro> yes, in GNOME 1.x you could set the panel to look like swiss cheese
<snap-l> and by miss that, I mean I completely forgot that you could do that.
<mhall119> an important usability feature, to be sure
<jcastro> now looking back you're like "wow how stupid, people would rather have the old fonts and cheese than a designed desktop."
<snap-l> jcastro: I'm sure someone out there pines for FVWM
<snap-l> or even TWM
<mhall119> sawfish
<jcastro> I thought that was you craig
<jcastro> :)
<snap-l> jcastro: Windowmaker.
<jcastro> <3 windowmaker
<snap-l> Why Unity no support Windowmaker no more?
<jcastro> I ran it some of last cycle
<jcastro> it's not as awesome as you remember it.
<mhall119> nothing ever is
<snap-l> jcastro: All I remember was that rockin' digital clock
<AlanBell> just wish the designers would design the desktop for more use cases
<snap-l> but I still ran it next to GNOME
<snap-l> AlanBell: More use cases = ?
<jcastro> I will be happy with a config tool
<jcastro> did you guys try myunity?
<jcastro> it's like, 90% there.
<mhall119> AlanBell: you're the designer extraordinairé
<mhall119> work on them
<jono> hey all
<jono> alright, meeting time
<jono> dpm, jcastro all set?
<jcastro> MEETING TIME
 * jcastro salutes.
<dpm> \o/
<jono> :-)
<jono> #meetingstart
<AlanBell> mhall119: I am trying to fix an epic fail with the shortcut overlay thing
<jono> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec 13 16:03:12 2011 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jono> alrighty, folks
<mhall119> morning jono
<jono> welcome to the Canonical Community Team meeting
<jono> hey mhall119
<scott-work> hi jono , thanks for the email about deratives vs flavours
<jono> who is here to watch the meeting?
<jono> np scott-work :-)
 * AlanBell is watching
<dpm> o/
<scott-work> akgraner: ubuntu studio meeting minutes:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-studio-devel/2011-December/003718.html
<jono> ok cool
<czajkowski> aloha
<jono> dpm, want to kick off?
<akgraner> scott-work, thanks!
<dpm> jono, sure
<jokerdino_> ok what's the meeting about? :)
<scott-work> jono: who should i file a bug against for this ubuntu page?  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<mhall119> scott-work: ubuntu-website-content project
<jono> jokerdino it is our team meeting
<dpm> jokerdino_ it's the community team weekly meeting
<jokerdino_> ok. i will just hang around then :)
<jcastro> (everyone pipe down please so DPM can do his report!)
<scott-work> mhall119: thanks, will do
<dpm> Ok, here I go then
<dpm> thanks jcastro :)
<dpm> Here are the highlights of last week
<dpm> - Short week: away on Thu and Fri
<dpm> - Translations meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/2011-12-07
<dpm> (topics and actions in the notes ^)
<dpm> - Worked on clearing up the translations imports queue, from 390 Needs Review to 80 now
<dpm> the numbers refer to translation templates that needed review
<dpm> - Started setting remaining translations priorities before opening Precise translations (planning to do it today)
<dpm> - Discussed the December exhibits (i.e. banners) for the Software Center with davidpitkin and zoopster
<dpm> - Blogged on the top 10 Software Centre downloads for November - nice to see it was a really popular post :)
<dpm> And I think that's mostly it
 * mhall119 still wants to try wunderlist
<jono> thanks dpm
<jono> any questions for dpm?
<dpm> mhall119, sorry, until we've got a working appcelerator version for Oneiric, that'll be Wunderlist for Natty only :/
<jono> no questions?
<jono> alrighty
<jono> jcastro, you are up
<jcastro> Welcome everyone, to my WEEKLY REPORT!
<jono> I suspect this will be short :-)
<jcastro> On holiday all last week
<jcastro> - Beach, sitting, video games, and drinking beer.
<jcastro> - Doing nothing can be exhausting.
<jcastro> In progress this week:
 * jono hates jcastro
<jcastro> - Call with mhall explaining to him how to do my old job
<jcastro> - Calling for content for cloud.u.c to get past the holiday doldrums
<jcastro> - New juju charms while I was away (limesurvey, phpmyadmin, and roundcube)
<jcastro> the limesurvey charm is awesome
<jcastro> we can basically do on-the-fly throw away surveys now
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> all with OSS instead of relying on a 3rd party webservice
<jcastro> - All systems caught up on precise (dogfood all the way baby)
<jcastro> - Swag for juju contributors almost sorted.
<jcastro> - Email all caught up, burndown doing awesome, trello boards up to date, metal cranking, etc.
<jcastro> questions?
<mhall119> feet sore?
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> (standing desk report will be a blog entry)
 * jono hates jcastro
<jcastro> oh one more thing
<mhall119> lol
<jcastro> I am here for 2 weeks
<jcastro> the week after xmas and before new years I am on a cruise, so if you need something from me, send it now.
<mhall119> I need a cruise
<jono> thanks jcastro!
<jono> ok, my turn
<jono>  * Off work for two days last week, so less done this week than usual.
<jono>  * Usual team meetings. Daniel is off work this week for a few days.
<jono> I am looking at ways to slim down my call list
<jono> it is getting a bit out of hand
<jono>  * Finalized all the team's vacation over the remainder of the year.
<jono>  * Canonical's travel has been locked down a little, so coordinated over event planning for 2012.
<jono>  * Burndown looking great, metrics are looking in good shape.
<jono>  * Finalized QA candidate. Nicholas Skaggs joins in Jan 2012. Coordinated his paperwork as well as his travel to Budapest in Jan for the rally.
<jono> I am looking forward to having our QA horsemen on board
<jono>  * Continued discussion of Qt and where it fits into the Canonical roadmap.
<jono> * Working with the design team so we can share the Accessibility Designs with the Ubuntu Accessibility community team.
<jono> AlanBell, Pendulum ^
<jono> :-)
<jono> these are mainly a11y config settings dialogs
<jono>  * Gathered LoCo Council plans for 12.04 and released them.
<jono>  * Been looking into MyApps and how this is resourced. Thanks dpm for the help.
<jono> also on this front, I am worried about the performance of the ARB too - we are not seeing apps getting through
<jono> so I have been looking into this with dpm and dholbach
<jono>  * Started work to encourage wider blogging from Canonical staff to discuss their work.
<jono> reached out to the exec team to participate and set a good example
<jono>  * Meetings with Will Cooke to discuss how we the community can participate in the Ubuntu on TV project.
<jono> I am working on an interview with him too, should be interesting
<jono> and finally....
<jono>  * Will be off work on Wed and Thu this week (working on The Art of Community again).
<jono> any questions?
<mhall119> do you know who (if anyone) is working on the Ubuntu Phone project?
<mhall119> there's quite a bit of overlap between the community involved with that and TV
<jcastro> I don't have a question as much as a comment.
<jono> mhall119, I am not aware of much going on with that
<jono> jcastro, comment?
<jcastro> wrt the ARB: I wanted to point out this thread: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-app-devel/2011-December/000047.html
<jono> I saw that
<jono> and this is something I am looking into
 * jcastro nods
<jono> also...to be clear...the ARB is not a training school for Debian or Ubuntu development
<jono> :-)
<AlanBell> would like to talk further about the design team and accessibility
<jono> AlanBell, I will follow up over email
<jono> any other questions?
<jcastro> jono: well, he knows how to do all of that, the issue is that app developers want USC to be like the android market, and we kind of market it that way
<jcastro> but it's not like that at all
<jono> jcastro, that is the whole point
<jono> the ARB should be the review team that lets apps in
<jcastro> but this is a long drawn out discussion that we don't need to do now, I just wanted to make sure someone had seen that thread,
<jono> Open Source apps
<jono> jcastro, oh believe me, it has been seen ;-)
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, we're aware, I asked Mario to post the question on the mailing list
<jcastro> for example, for the AU lens we were just told to put it in the distro
<jcastro> and go through the backports process
<jono> jcastro, by who?
<jcastro> I don't recall the person offhand
<jono> ok
<jcastro> but I can investigate
<jono> ok, I think we have a wrap
<jono> thanks everyone
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec 13 16:23:21 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2011/ubuntu-community-team.2011-12-13-16.03.moin.txt
<AlanBell> mhall119: this is the epic fail I was mentioning before the meeting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/855532
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855532 in unity "Keyboard shotcut - Add keyboard shortcut hint overlay that is displayed when a user presses and holds the Super key" [High,In progress]
<AlanBell> it is a really pretty looking overlay when holding the super button with all the keyboard shorcuts on it, highly valuable information to screen reader users and by design completely inaccessible
<AlanBell> I would like the design team to actually spend an hour or so using orca, maybe a little training workshop on it
<AlanBell> then they could with no additional effort design the desktop to sound as pretty as it looks
<mhall119> AlanBell: sounds good, but the last time I tried to use Orca is failed miserably and made everything unusably slow too
<AlanBell> works fine for me on an atom processor under oneiric and precise
 * bkerensa facepalms at Royal Mail
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/orca.out is what orca says when going through the ubiquity installer. It is not pretty.
<mhall119> AlanBell: last time I tried I think I was on a P4, with Lucid or Maverick
<AlanBell> time to try again then :)
<mhall119> probably
<mhall119> but the experience didn't exactly motivate me to work hard on making things Orca accessible
<AlanBell> good job you don't need to use it full time then
<AlanBell> I have a dummy speech dispatcher plugin that I am going to make easier to use that instead of passing to the speech synth outputs to a file in /tmp
<AlanBell> the idea being that it is easy to get a transcript of the output for filing bugs
<mhall119> AlanBell: my point was that I *wanted* to make stuff accessible, but found the experience of trying to test accessibility discouraging
<mhall119> AlanBell: is there any way of setting up automated testing for accessibility?
<AlanBell> yes, most automated testing uses the accessibility apis
<AlanBell> which is why ubiquity was reading out internal widget lables all through oneiric dev cycle
<jcastro> <--- lunching
<mhall119> AlanBell: so can accessibility test cases be added to the shortcuts overlay codebase?
<mhall119> specifically, would they catch the "can't navigate the widgets while holding down Super"
<mhall119> use case
<AlanBell> no
<AlanBell> because it is broken by design
<mhall119> ok
<AlanBell> the design is that the overlay does not accept focus
<mhall119> ok, I understand now
<mhall119> what's the reason for it not accepting focus?
<AlanBell> prettier not to I guess
<mhall119> focus isn't necessarily a visual thing though is it?
<AlanBell> not really and orca can wander about windows reading stuff separate from the input cursor position
<mhall119> ok
<AlanBell> however it can't get any context in that window
<jcastro> jono: heya
<jcastro> jono: if you've got time today post-lunch, I'd like to have a quick call
<jono> jcastro, np
<bkerensa> jcastro: Sent you the interview questions.... :) Look forward to your responses.... Thanks in advance btw
<jono> jcastro, want to chat now?
<jcastro> jono: sure!
<jono> jcastro, one sec
<jono> jcastro, mic issues, lets do phone
<jono> will call in one sec
<jcastro> sure
<jono> mhall119, around?
<mhall119> jono: yeah
<jono> mhall119, can we have a quick call?
<mhall119> sure, skype, G+ or mumble?
<mhall119> or do you still need the 20th century tech?
<jono> mhall119, can I call your phone?
<jono> I am having mic issues here
<jcastro> mhall119: the phone is from the 19th century
<jcastro> and with that snarky comment.
<jcastro> <-- EOD
<jcastro> mhall119: feet only mildly sore today
<mhall119> jcastro: not the cell phone
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-14
<alourie> early morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<akgraner> jcastro, I emailed Mark M. but I didn't have his email address so I sent it through LP, can you confirm he got it and that we are on  track for interview etc.  Many many thanks!
<dpm> quick poll: I'm creating a Software Centre button to add in a blog post on developer.ubuntu.com. Which one do you guys find best? -> http://ubuntuone.com/1PbXb3IPSBZLD2zEsrue5G (ignore the FREE stamp for now)
<scott-work> good morning everyone
<scott-work> cjohnston: i created the ubuntustudio-website-content team yesterday
<czajkowski> dpm: 1st one
<dpm> czajkowski, cool, thanks, I'm leaning towards the 1st one myself too
<cprofitt> dpm: I like both, but the first one best... would you want to make the 'free' Aubergine?
<dpm> thanks cprofitt. Reading the design guidelines, I think the warm grey fits best, but I'll give it a try, nevertheless :)
<MrChrisDruif> dpm; first one looks better and cprofitt's suggestion is probably a good idea
<dpm> thanks MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> Also, while your editing that free stamp, the text is practically touching the sides so I think it should be slightly bigger
<mhall119> dpm: I like #2
<AlanBell> dpm: second one looks more correct I think, but what font is Software Centre in?
<mhall119> #2 seems to be the more common way of showing the logo
<popey> dpm: font looks wrong
<mhall119> it's orange on white in ubuntu.com, in the dash, on keyboard stickers, etc
<popey> the brand name is 'Ubuntu Software Center' (sadly) rather than 'Software Centre' or 'Software Center'
<AlanBell> gimp normally does a better job of the font anti-aliasing than that
<cprofitt> yeah, taking a second look I would say use the circle from the second one, and make the 'free' standout a bit more -- change the color contrast by using aubergine or make it larger...
<mhall119> dpm: you should ask in #ubuntu-design too
<dpm> AlanBell, popey, it's Ubuntu Condensed
<AlanBell> ok, not seen that variant yet :)
<dpm> popey, you're right, I should add "Ubuntu", although I'll see if I can get away without it, as it makes the text even longer. It's "Centre", though, as official communications are in UK English, also on the web: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/ubuntu-software-centre
<popey> so it is
<popey> yay
<popey> shame the screenshot on that very page has it wrong
<AlanBell> but it is right below in the meta-screenshot
<cprofitt> +1 AlanBell
<AlanBell> yo dawg, we heard you like screenshots http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/images/oneiric-features-usc-developer.jpg
<cprofitt> I am a Canadian and an Amercian and I vote for using English English, not American English. That is just me ofcourse.
<snap-l> I think we should all use UK slang.
<snap-l> Blighty, that process went pear shaped fast, and the machine went for a toss
<scott-work> cprofitt: english english, like 'colour' and 'favour' ?
<czajkowski> scott-work: where folks use organisation instead of organization
<scott-work> strangely, i'm american but i find myself using 'flavour' and 'colour' and other british terms
<scott-work> but i also curse in german and spanish for some strange reason as well
<czajkowski> scott-work: hehe
<czajkowski> that;s well messed up
<scott-work> czajkowski: yeah, i never understand (and can't remember) organisation vs organization
<scott-work> frankly it seems a little stupid to me to differentiate that
<czajkowski> I remember in my final year in college I had to research a ton of papers and a lot were written using american english used to wreck my head as then I started to write like that which then resulted in marks being deducated by lecturer
<cjohnston> scott-work:  awesome
<cjohnston> jcastro:  ping
<jcastro> akgraner: ok
<cjohnston> jcastro:  did you get my email yesterday afternoon?
<jcastro> yep I did
<jcastro> I need one more thing now
<jcastro> cjohnston: can you add a time estimate to each feature?
<jcastro> something like
<jcastro> "Do foo and bar (8 hours)
<scott-work> czajkowski: oooh, that sucks
<nigelb> Hello folks
<scott-work> hi nigelb
<nigelb> Hey scott-work :)
<mhall119> jcastro: getting down to the hour isn't going to be very accurate
<mhall119> can we do it as days and half days instead?
<jcastro> sure
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> <-- lunching an hour early to avoid the rush
<mhall119> holy crud, it's 11am already?
<mhall119> :(
<mainerror> I'm planing to let a company nearby print a huge Ubuntu sticker with my LoCo's contact data. Am I even allowed to do something like that?
<mainerror> Of course that'd happen if/after I have applied for an Ubuntu membership and got approved but I'm still not sure if that would be ok.
<AlanBell> yes
<mainerror> Alright, cool.
<AlanBell> advocacy use is ok
<mainerror> That is great! :)
<AlanBell> but read the trademarks page for details
<mainerror> Ok.
<cjohnston> AlanBell: what do you think about maybe making two different etherpads.. one for uds and one for regular stuff?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: ello how is the LTP shaping up this cycle?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: :-/
<cjohnston> lacking developers
<czajkowski> cjohnston: have we lost folks? still the same number of folks no ?
<czajkowski> just I see all the work on summit these days so just wondered
<cjohnston> czajkowski: we have lost folks
<czajkowski> :(
<cjohnston> and summit has deadline requirements
<czajkowski> fair enough, just with more of a push for teams to use the LTP just wondered.
<cjohnston> need some people from the teams to help out.. cant do it with only 2.5 developers
<czajkowski> I agree
<czajkowski> this was my feer when more stuff was pushed to the site if we lacked enough folks to make it happen.
<czajkowski> I;ll try and get a blog post out this week
<cjohnston> k
<czajkowski> but given when new folks start to help out and there are issues in compiling the code on the ml it isn't good
<cjohnston> honestly im not sure why he is having the issue.. its working for me still... I'm not sure who he is, but if he is on IRC that would make it alot easier to help him
<cjohnston> I havent had a chance to reply about that yet
<czajkowski> well at least he;s trying
<czajkowski> I guess not everyone uses irc and he s trying via the ML
<cjohnston> Right.. and that makes it alot harder to work with troubleshooting :-/
<cjohnston> thanks scott-work
<scott-work> cjohnston: ?
<cjohnston> the bug
<scott-work> oh, you mean updating the bug for the right project, gotcha :)
<cjohnston> yup
<scott-work> sorry, i've already done a few other things since and my head space was on the bug anymore :P
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> i *just* got the email
<AlanBell> cjohnston: separate pad for UDS is a possibility, but I think we could have one that serves both purposes better than the current one does
<AlanBell> separate pad for Linaro is a possibility too
<cjohnston> AlanBell: explain what you mean by one that serves both purposes better than the current one... some sort of different customizations?
<AlanBell> yeah, so that it knows when it is embedded in summit and has summit related intro text in that context
<AlanBell> and maybe turn off the chat when in summit
<cjohnston> that would be cool if thats possible
<AlanBell> should be
<cjohnston> I don't know enough about etherpad to know what is possible and what isnt
<AlanBell> I have been learning a bit about node.js, it seems quite understandable
<jcastro> Daviey: I was already chatting with leedo about a new upstream release, thanks for the follow up though (wrt. alice)
<bkerensa> AlanBell: How did you upgrade Spotify :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: Do you know if dholbach is coming back today?
<jcastro> no clue
<cjohnston> bkerensa: he is probably gone for the day..
<bkerensa> kk
<AlanBell> bkerensa: whatify?
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Saw you got the new version of Spotify :D was wondering how you pulled that off
<AlanBell> google tells me it is some kind of listening to music thing. I think you might have the wrong Alan.
<bkerensa> oh
 * bkerensa facepalms
<bkerensa> Alan Pope
<AlanBell> I did try listening to music a few weeks ago, but I don't think I have got the hang of it yet.
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-15
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> dholbach!
<nigelb> You're back! :-))
<dholbach> yes :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<nigelb> Pretty good :)
<nigelb> How was your vacation?
<dholbach> pretty relaxed, nothing too exciting - got to take care of a few things, went to a wedding on Friday (and DJed there), met a couple of friends, but got a cold - I hope it's over soon
<nigelb> :)
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<alourie|laptop> hello
<mhall119> morning
<jcastro> dholbach: do you have access to the ubuntu facebook thing?
<dholbach> jcastro, no
<jcastro> ugh
<dholbach> no idea who has access apart from Jono
<jcastro> I sent him a mail
<jcastro> I think it's him only right now
<dholbach> yeah, Jono and whoever founded it, maybe somebody else
<jcastro> I am pretty sure it's him
<jcastro> he has the G+ page as well
<czajkowski> I've access to the ubuntu locoteams one if that's any good jcastro ?
<jcastro> oooh yeah
<jcastro> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/12/ubuntu-cloud-guest-images-ready-on-amazons-new-south-america-sao-paulo-region/
<jcastro> south americans will want to know this
<czajkowski> jcastro: coolio let me go and post
<jcastro> <3
<czajkowski> jcastro: done
<jcastro> I asked bueno to spread the word too
<czajkowski> anything else you want put there just ping me
<jcastro> \o/
<hggdh> jcastro: good morning (or afternoon, as it may). Can we add a class during dev week to talk about automated testing?
<hggdh> jcastro: i.e., our Jenkins
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> I don't know when dev week is offhand
<hggdh> end of january
<jcastro> dholbach: are you in charge of devweek?
<dholbach> jcastro, yes
<hggdh> dholbach: please add me in on Dev week to talk about Jenkins and automated testing (and QA in general)
<dholbach> hggdh, how long would you want to talk?
<dholbach> 30m? an hour? longer
<dholbach> ?
<dholbach> feel free to take a slot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<dholbach> wherever it suits you best
<hggdh> dholbach: doing it, one hour slot
 * dholbach hugs hggdh
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> thanks a lot hggdh
<akgraner> jcastro, trello is on my todo list for this evening :-)
<hggdh> dholbach: done; we need to deal with harvest also
 * hggdh hugs dholbach back :-)
<dholbach> hggdh, yes, I agree
<dholbach> hggdh, do you want to have the slot from 20 to 21 UTC?
<dholbach> (if so, I'll add the other half-hour slot :-))
<dholbach> speaking of UDW, dpm: how about another sweet and updated "get your app into Ubuntu" session?
<dholbach> dpm, is there anybody you can persuade to run it? :)
<dpm> yeah, I'm up for it
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> hggdh, I made it a 1h slot, thanks again
<dholbach> dpm, timetable wiki page unlocked
<hggdh> dholbach: perfect!
<hggdh> dholbach: and I am sorry, I did not even noticed it was a 30 min slot allocation
<dpm> dholbach, added. Oh, why is it 30 m?
<dholbach> hggdh, yeah, jcastro told me that the other weeks changed and I think it makes sense: if you have a short topic you want to talk about you don't have that big 1h commitment and don't need to artificially lengthen your session
<dholbach> it'll hopefully keep the whole event a bit more lively
<jcastro> and shorter!
<jcastro> but  more focused!
<dholbach> and if some body needs a couple of session slots, they can still take them
<jcastro> dpm: we decided at the session at UDS.
<dholbach> (I took 4 :))
<dpm> ok, took 2
<jcastro> default to short and quick, so instructors have to have prewritten content to get it in there, instead of blabbing for an hour.
<dholbach> thanks a lot dpm
<maco> dholbach: have you heard of a band called straftanz ?
<dholbach> maco, never heard of it
<maco> i saw them play here a week or so ago. they were opening for VNV Nation, and they're from germany, about 60km north of Cologne, they said
<maco> if you like electronic/industrial type stuff, i recommend giving them a check out
<czajkowski> Joeb454: ping
<akgraner> dpm does every translation team have a mailing list
<dpm> akgraner, the most active ones have, and some of them use a forum, but not every team has it
<dpm> in theory all translation team leaders should be subscribed to ubuntu-translators@ if you want to reach them
<akgraner> gotcha  - thanks
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - have a great rest of yours and see you tomorrow - HUGS!
<czajkowski> maco: Pendulum http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5vbrIXVJFQ
<maco> czajkowski: neat!
<czajkowski> maco: thought you might enojoy it
<JanC> great, seems like Microsoft is going to support XMPP too, in the future    :-)
<JanC> finally we can get rid of all those proprietary IM protocols  ☺
<JanC> http://windowsteamblog.com/windows_live/b/windowslive/archive/2011/12/14/anyone-can-build-a-windows-live-messenger-client-with-open-standards-access-via-xmpp.aspx
<pleia2> AlanBell: what's your gmail address for google docs?
<pleia2> (want to invite you to the planet doc)
<AlanBell> alanbelltolc @ googlemail.com
<greg-g> AlanBell: I figured you would know better: who should I complain to about the LoCo Council etherpad on ubuntu-uk?
<czajkowski> sigh
<czajkowski> greg-g: ask Daviey
<czajkowski> or ask one of the loco council folks perhaps
<greg-g> AlanBell: ignore that question :)
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> greg-g: what have you named the new little one?
<greg-g> Daviey: the password reset URL (that comes in the email) from the ubuntu-uk etherpad (at least for the loco-council) has an extraneous :9000 in it that makes it not work, when I remove the port it works.
<greg-g> czajkowski: Rowan :)
<czajkowski> greg-g: that's lovely
<czajkowski> how is she settling?
<AlanBell> complaints go to the complaints department
<AlanBell> aka /dev/null :)
<popey>  /daviey/null
<greg-g> czajkowski: he :) and he's doing great
<czajkowski> ahh sorry.
<czajkowski> right nn folks
<czajkowski> sleep calls
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-16
<pangolin> hey folks, what is wrong with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ ? does not seem to have the correct info
<cjohnston> pangolin: ive notified IS... theres no revision history to fix it
<pangolin> cjohnston: cool, thanks.
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> jcastro: http://valoriewalks.blogspot.com/2011/12/wow-its-been-awhile-since-i-posted-here.html
<AlanBell> your standing desk has been trumped :)
<popey> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/302054_10150378755948857_514663856_8539663_1277070698_n.jpg
<popey> ^^ jcm walking desk
<popey> or 'ironing board'
<jcastro> AlanBell: would you mind sending your comment on the limesurvey charm to the mailing list? I'd like to capture the answer there.
 * jcastro is working on some FAQs and whatnot
<AlanBell> what mailing list?
<jcastro> juju@lists.ubuntu.com
 * AlanBell subscribes
<jcastro> acrtually, any questions there would be helpful
<AlanBell> yeah, I feel juju and such should probably be interesting to me, but they all seem very instance-hungry
<AlanBell> I haven't seen any examples showing how to start with a server running a lamp stack and then scaling out from there
<AlanBell> as in starting from "sudo apt-get install wordpress" yay that works . . . one year later, lets split out the database and run apache on a separate box
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> I am pretty sure we don't do what you want yet
<jcastro> but can't comment on it as intelligently as Clint can
<AlanBell> I would be interested in writing charms for OpenERP and Alfresco and a few others, but they have to have a one box entry level starting point
<jcastro> I know it's a priority for 12.04
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> you want the magic but not a ton of overhead
<jcastro> that's absolutely a use case
<AlanBell> I want to not get laughed at when I list the server requirements when selling a solution to a customer
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> "all you need is a machine that can handle 15 VMs at once."
<jcastro> we do do containers, which are lightweight, but there's a tradeoff there
<jcastro> it's more for testing that your charms can use multiple instances
<jcastro> rather than "use LXC to deploy this on that one machine"
<jcastro> which is what I want
<AlanBell> so openERP has postgres, the application server and a separate web server, that would be three instances
<AlanBell> having a development/test/production environment means 9 instances
<jcastro> using LXC?
<jcastro> no that would be 3 containers
<jcastro> for LXC
<jcastro> if you were using orchestra
<jcastro> then yeah, you'd numbers look right
<jcastro> jono: WB!
<jcastro> jono: I have 2 things from while you were gone
<jcastro> a) Ping Olli today if you can
<dholbach> hey jono
<jcastro> b) MSM is putting together the shows for the year and wants to know about charm schools, so if you could link up with Robbie that would be swell
<jcastro> c) Also, dholbach secretly confessed to be that he likes Slayer.
<jcastro> Note: one of those bullets is made up.
<dholbach> jono, I've got a cold - jcastro must remember something I said in my delirium
<jono> thanks jcastro :-)
<jono> jcastro, I sent over the list to Robbie, waiting to hear back from him
<jono> why do I need to ping Olli?
<jcastro> jono: oh and I sent you a mail about putting the new AWS zone on the facebook account, I'll need that too pls.
<jono> and as for dholbach and slayer, even the worst cold would not make that happen :-)
<jono> jcastro, yep, doing that now
<MrChrisDruif> jono; thanks for your reply the other day concerning flavors and derivatives =)
<jono> no worries MrChrisDruif - Kate and I are going to try and get this language clarified
<MrChrisDruif> Good luck on that, I think a lot of misconception is about that. Just today I've seen a lot of people talk about derivatives on a post on OMGUbuntu
<jono> thanks MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> If your wondering about what post I'm talking about: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/ubuntu-desktop-team-suggest-ubuntu-spin-using-gnome-shell-by-default/
<akgraner> jono then some wording needs to be changed on the following pages - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives
<akgraner> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecognizedDerivatives
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> glad you and Kate are working on it  - that's going to help a lot
<jono> akgraner, yep, that is part of what we are working on
<akgraner> jono sweet!  thank you..
<jono> :-)
<jono> akgraner, :-)
<czajkowski> does anhone else want to be an admin on the loco contacts mailing list
<czajkowski> we have me and 2 others but not sure how active they are
<czajkowski> it gets a fair amount of spam
<czajkowski> and a lot pf people posting to it with their wrong addresses so need to be modereated
<MrChrisDruif> czajkowski; wut?
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> wrong window I moved things around
<MrChrisDruif> Still? What channel should've seen it?
<czajkowski> loco council but it doesnt matter
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, alright =)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day and take out the dog for a walk in almost freezing rain - yay
<dholbach> see you all next week
<jcastro> <--- lcunhin!
<MrChrisDruif> lcunhin even =P (I think it's lunching ;-) )
 * popey wonders why if we're using UK English and the Software Centre is called 'Software Centre' does the url https://software-center.ubuntu.com/ exist
<jcastro> <-- caffeine break
<jcastro> bbi 10
<JoaoSantana> hi all
<cjohnston> jcastro: we need a beer break
<cjohnston> jcastro: the BP has been updated as per your request
<jcastro> cjohnston: thanks
<jcastro> jono: ^
<jono> thanks jcastro, cjohnston
<cjohnston> thanks mhall119
<czajkowski> cjohnston: did the mail I sent to LTP yesterday go through?
<bkerensa> cjohnston: You about?
<mhall119> Pendulum: http://blogs.gnome.org/gnomg/2011/12/16/make-2012-the-year-of-accessibility-for-gnome/
<mhall119> czajkowski: the with the questions went through, yes
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-17
<cjohnston> bkerensa: pong
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Hi... Was just wondering when you blogged about your ubuntu biz cards did you put a fake phone number?
<bkerensa> I noticed everyone who has blogged about their cards has phone numbers on their card :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<bkerensa> cjohnston: I just got mine done.... Was going to blog about it but didn't want my phone number ending up in some egyptian telemarketing database :P
<cjohnston> blur it out then?
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Yeah was just seeing if anyone had bad experiences :D
<cjohnston> wow.. Woot has the GoPro for $135.. that even more better than I got mine at employee pricing :-(
<cjohnston> off to work
<cjohnston> bkerensa: none.
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-12-18
<MrChrisDruif> popey; how's your microserver? Do you still like it?
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha everyone
<popey> MrChrisDruif: yes, my microserver is on all day, doing backups etc
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome, I'm looking at it's successor, the N40L
<popey> not seen the inside of that one, guess it's much the same?
<popey> slightly faster CPU?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<popey> not sure I'd see much benefit, mine is mostly IOWAIT
<MrChrisDruif> Also slightly larger default HDD
<MrChrisDruif> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06b/15351-15351-4237916-4237918-4237917-4248009-5153252-5153253.html
<MrChrisDruif> And when they are similarly prices, I don't see a reason to take the newer one =)
<popey>  DD not listed there...
<MrChrisDruif> DD?
<popey> HDD sorry
<popey> mine has a 160, not that it's used, its the root disk, all the data is on 4x2TB disks
<MrChrisDruif> In it's name it is luckily =)
<popey> ahhh
<popey> md0 : active raid10 sdc1[1] sdb1[2] sde1[0] sdd1[3] 3907023872 blocks 64K chunks 2 near-copies [4/4] [UUUU]
<popey> \o/
<popey> /dev/mapper/data-data  2.9T  2.5T  250G  92% /srv
<popey> running low
<MrChrisDruif> Idling at 45W right?
<MrChrisDruif> And it has support for WOL I've read?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, and twice the RAM of previous model
<popey> i upped mine to 8GB
<MrChrisDruif> Wow
<popey> dunno about WOL, mine is always on
<MrChrisDruif> In the blog-post about it it was mentioned in the comments ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> s/the/your
<popey> cool
 * popey checks his server on landscape.. see what it's been doing
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/hp/load.png http://popey.com/~alan/hp/memory.png http://popey.com/~alan/hp/network.png busy busy busy!
<MrChrisDruif> Wednesday was busy on the network =P
<popey> yeah, i left a DVD in my desktop that day, and rsnapshot tried to back it up ☺
<MrChrisDruif> Haha
<MrChrisDruif> 40% RAM...of 8GB? What kind of software are you running? =P
<popey> it's mostly just running rsync every 6 hours to backup lots of remote hosts
<popey> also runs get_iplayer to download lots of BBC telly
<popey> oh, and it runs yacy sometimes
<MrChrisDruif> yacy?
<popey> ya! yacy!
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com:8090/
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh, P2P web search...is it any good?
<MrChrisDruif> And is using DejaDup a good option for backups compared to rsync?
<popey> i dont use dejadup on servers
<popey> i use rsnapshot
<MrChrisDruif> !rsync
<ubot2> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<MrChrisDruif> !rsnapshot
<ubot2> Factoid 'rsnapshot' not found
<popey> rsnapshot wraps up rsync and makes it all a bit easier
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<AlanBell> http://developers.slashdot.org/story/11/12/18/1425230/canonical-to-remove-sun-java-from-repositories-users-machines
<MrChrisDruif> Yikes, I've got to hurry for my dinner!
<MrChrisDruif> AlanBell; https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html
<czajkowski> aloha
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha czajkowski
<AlanBell> MrChrisDruif: I know all about the background to it, the fact that it just hit slashdot is why I posted it here
<MrChrisDruif> They've discovered it in #ubuntu-offtopic as well...discussing it as we speak =P
<MrChrisDruif> popey; btw, great new Lens ;-)
<AlanBell> funnily enough I was looking for a nice simple lens written in python without heaps of Canonical copyright statements all over it to base an OpenERP lens on
<JanC> hm, maybe somebody should write an article explaining how to pin packages (to avoid that they disable all updates, as I see some commenters did just that)?
<JanC> AlanBell: Canonical copyright statements don't have to be a problem, depending on the license?  ;)
<mhall119> correct, any code will have a copyright statement for the author, but the license is all that matters for reuse
<JanC> and depending on the license, you can even remove the copyright statement...
<JanC> although, that might depend on certain national laws
<AlanBell> yeah, I just wanted a totally empty framework
<JanC> I guess the WTFPL is a good license for demo code (although some people might be offended by the "F" in its name)  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Doesn't it stand for "Friendly" then?
<AlanBell> "do what the friendly you like license"
<JanC> although, maybe the "Beerware License" is even better  :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, that little server I've seen is now about €200,-!! =D
 * AlanBell is adapting the porn lens to search for customers and invoices in openERP
<AlanBell> what could possibly go wrong
<bkerensa> =o
<MrChrisDruif> I think nothing ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> But I'm always optimistic =D
 * JanC hasn't found any good use for lenses yet--unity's window/layer/whatever pops up way too slow for that...
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm...the credit on my bank account is positive enough that I'll order that MicroServer =D
<popey> yay MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> After I'll be toying with ideas I've had in my head for awhile ^_^
<AlanBell> hmm, my openerp lens is kinda working, however you can filter your invoices by preferred gender and position
<ashams> anyone visited akgraner 's g+ profile lately? https://plus.google.com/#107415582881714707533/posts
<ashams> I never seen that number of games on one profile :P
<popey> i see no games
<popey> oh!
<popey> thats one game
<popey> and all on one day by the look of it
<pleia2> cityville bender? :)
<popey> yeah ☺
<popey> "Testing gaming on Ubuntu"
<mhall119> sure, sure
<czajkowski> not sure what I'm more excited about, packed for ireland for xmas hols, packed up for new apartment, or the fact that everytyhing is so tidy here now :D
<pleia2> czajkowski: hooray! :)
<czajkowski> indeed
<mhall119> czajkowski: moving back to Ireland, or somewhere else in England?
<czajkowski> mhall119: ireland xmas visit, moving to another part of London
<czajkowski> right beside the london eye
<czajkowski> soo pretty
<mhall119> nice
<mainerror> czajkowski: Nice!
<mhall119> I say 'nice', but I really can't fathom living in a big city
<mhall119> even if it is London
<czajkowski> popey: jcastro makes an excellent point, would it be possible to get minecraft int the Sw centre?
<popey> no
<popey> we tried
<czajkowski> :/
<mhall119> why not?
<czajkowski> that's a shame
<mhall119> license?
<popey> AIUI mojang are linux-unfriendly
<popey> and are very particular about how they get their revenue
<popey> i.e. you'll notice that minecraft isn't on steam
<mainerror> Does Minecraft even work with OpenJDK?
<AlanBell> yes
<popey> of course
<mainerror> I thought it was recommended to use Sun JRE. I meant JRE not JDK.
<popey> thats something else entirely
<popey> you said 'does minecraft even work' which is separate from ' it was recommended'
<AlanBell> mainerror: too many things do for no reason whatsoever
<mainerror> I'm not trying to defend the recommendation I was just wondering.
<AlanBell> so we end up with people assuming it won't work and turning on the partner repo and jumping through hoops to install sun jdk and it actually "just works" on Ubuntu
<AlanBell> but it isn't so easy to integrate stuff into unity
<mhall119> AlanBell: what do you mean?
<MrChrisDruif> popey; I've ordered it!
<AlanBell> mhall119: as popey and aqarius were saying if you have a random executable thing and you run it, and it turns up in the launcher and you click on it and select "keep in launcher" it doesn't
<JanC> AlanBell: sometimes it does  ;)
<popey> MrChrisDruif: yay
<MrChrisDruif> popey; should be here this week ^_^
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-10
<jcastro_> heya everyone
<SergioMeneses> jcastro_, \o
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: still around?
<jcastro_> JoseeAntonioR: heay
<jcastro_> errr, heya
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<jcastro_> just pick something
<jcastro_> I couldn't even make it to the sessions, I have all this other stuff
<jcastro_> congrats, you wanted more responsibility!
<JoseeAntonioR> got it, will do soon
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll try to do one around 'alpha 2' and then 'beta' as before
<JoseeAntonioR> and about the cloudy stuff, you think you can talk to your team?
<jcastro_> yeah that won't be a problem
<jcastro_> also since there's no real milestones
<jcastro_> there's no deadline pressure I don't think
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, that's right
<jcastro_> just pick sane dates based on speakers I think
<jcastro_> ivanka owes us though
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll try to make a speakers list during this week and then email them all
<jcastro_> so I'd do one on her schedule + maybe a desktop person?
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, we need to have Ivanka and VanHoof
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, desktop, and VanHoof
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe we can have Jono again
<jcastro_> oh, vanhoof would be gold
<jalcine> hey all
<jcastro_> oh dude
<jcastro_> achiang and cwayne
<jcastro_> nexus7 guys
<jcastro_> that would be amazing
<JoseeAntonioR> let's do it!
<jcastro_> ok I'll make introductions
<jcastro_> writing the mail now while I am awake
<jcastro_> hi jalcine!
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, jalcine! long time no see!
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: also, we're still waiting for canonical to host the site
<jalcine> o/ got a job at the lead engineer as an edtech startup here in NY.
<jalcine> kept me busy
<JoseeAntonioR> that's cool!
<jcastro_> JoseeAntonioR: is there an RT?
<jcastro_> also, on the new google communities they do hangout hosting
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: yes, #20650
<jcastro_> so it might be an option
<jcastro_> ok I'll check it tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> lemme check that
<JoseeAntonioR> but we would have to move our archives
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: got the email
<JoseeAntonioR> if you're too busy, I can do the intros myself, you can write a bit if you want too
<jcastro_> I am so busy I would like to just gracefully bow out
<jcastro_> but I cc'ed jono
<jcastro_> maybe he has time
<JoseeAntonioR> don't worry, I'll take care of it!
<JoseeAntonioR> you go take care of your things, AND REST
<jcastro_> you will be awesome
<jcastro_> see, you wanted more to do
<jcastro_> there you go!
<jcastro_> the N7 team is awesome though
<jcastro_> randall was really involved there too, I'm sure he'll have no problem hopping on and being awesome
<JoseeAntonioR> you'll see the video later, won't be dissapointed
<dholbach> good morning
<chilicuil> good morning
<dholbach> hi chilicuil
<chilicuil> hello =)
<czajkowski> aloha
<smartboyhw> Hello
<philipballew> hello smartboyhw and czajkowski
<smartboyhw> Hello philipballew
<philipballew> how goes it smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> philipballew, good
<philipballew> smartboyhw, tight
<mhall119> AlanBell: http://mhall119.com/2012/12/adding-privacy-setting-support-to-your-unity-lens/
 * AlanBell reads
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I like the last line.
<nigelb> *last two lines
<AlanBell> I still have no clue if third party lenses are required to look at the setting, particularly for intranet data sources
<mhall119> AlanBell: I would say yes, any remote search is a remote search
<mhall119> people concerned about sending search terms to Canonical would be just as concerned about sending them to loco.ubuntu.com, or github, or anywhere else
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I sent you an email about some testcases :)
<AlanBell> so if you want to search your intranet you have to turn on the shopping searches
<AlanBell> or uninstall the shopping stuff
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> there isn't currently a way to selectively de-activate remote searches on a per-scope basis
<mhall119> and, honestly, if you disable remote search in the shopping lens, there's no point in keeping it installed and running
<balloons> SergioMeneses, thanks mat
<smartboyhw> balloons, if it is possible forward it to the mailing lists please;P
<balloons> :-)
<smartboyhw> :-)
<AlanBell> mhall119: so is there a plan to improve on this for 13.04 or 13.10 or ever?
<mhall119> AlanBell: there are plans for changes in 13.04, but I don't know specifically what they are
<AlanBell> I will wait and see then :)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, dont worry answer it when you can ;)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, \o
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, hello.
 * smartboyhw wants to see the email a.s.a.p. Gotcha sleep soon
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, here working and you?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, going to sleep soon as I said.
<SergioMeneses> i see
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, what type of testcases you are interested in?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, laptop testcases
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, ah laptop...good one
<SergioMeneses> :)
<smartboyhw> I normally do ISO testing more:P
<SergioMeneses> perfect
<czajkowski> https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> ^^^ good news for many people
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, :D
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<philballew> Morning ubuntu people
<MrChrisDruif> Hey philballew
<jcastro_> http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/12/09/1828238/mark-shuttleworth-answers-your-questions
<jcastro_> Whoa, linux content on /.
<jcastro_> what's going on here
<jcastro_> "Unity is by far the most widely used shell on Ubuntu, despite the depressed-hipster "can't live with unity" meme. "
<jcastro_> snap-l: that one's for you! ^^
<doctormon> jcastro_: There's nothing wrong with unity, stop going on about it.
<snap-l> jcastro_: I'm living with Unity just gine
<snap-l> which is gaelic for "fine", and not a typo.
<snap-l> ;)
<doctormon> snap-l: Manx, Bythonic or Irish?
<jcastro_> snap-l: are you going to mug tomorrow?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: btw, Mark wanted to have a standalone ask mark on air session sometime
<snap-l> doctormon: Ix-nay on the orrecting-cay. ;)
<jcastro_> JoseeAntonioR: that sounds great
<snap-l> jcastro_: You bet. You going?
<JoseeAntonioR> writing claire atm
<jcastro_> snap-l: I am dependant on mramm for transportation, we'll see. I'd love to go of course.
<snap-l> Understood
 * snap-l looks into getting jcastro_ a Segway.
<snap-l> http://www.amazon.com/Segway-XT-Cross-Terrain-Transporter/dp/B0006HU2HS/
<snap-l> Manufacturer's Notice
<snap-l> The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product
<snap-l> Perfect. :)
<czajkowski> Irish people never refer to the Irish language as Gaelic, only english speaking people refer to it as gaelic. which is incorrect as you have welsh and scots gaelic.
<mhall119> czajkowski: does that mean that Gaelic is English for Irish?
<mhall119> :)
<czajkowski> nope it doesn't :)
<czajkowski> Irish/Gaeilge
<doctormon> mhall119: No, you might as well call English: Post-Modern Saxon. The gaelic languages are a group with two main types, the brythonic (welsh, manx etc) and the insullar (irish, scotts) that if I remember that correctly.
<doctormon> czajkowski: Call me thick, but aren't Irish people English speaking too?
<czajkowski> yes they are, but the Irish language is Gaeilge, and you also have the Irish people who speak English and Gaeilge.
<doctormon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goidelic_languages <- this page is more accurate than I.
<czajkowski> same word different means in different contexts if using it when speaking english.
<mhall119> doctormon: all I know is that none of them have clear and concise syntax rules :(
<doctormon> mhall119: I'm sure you could put together some sort of super-switching state machine to work the problem out ;)
<mhall119> doctormon: it's probably be easier to make a new written/spoken language that is a sub-set of Lisp
<czajkowski> mhall119: and don't forget it is mandatory for us to get into University (different from a college) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irish_conjugation  fun fun times!
 * czajkowski studied english , irish and french and 2.5 years of German and 6 months of italian 
<czajkowski> Once you know more than one it is easier to pick more up
<mhall119> yeah, I haven't crossed that first hurdle yet
<mhall119> I barely have a handle on English, as my wife can attest
<czajkowski> mhall119: yes but she has a perfect grip on that
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> true
<snap-l> We had more opportunities for Romance languages (Latin, Spanish, Italian) than German in High School
<snap-l> Oh, and French
<czajkowski> pretty much from 12 onwards you pick up French in most schools tbh. I picked up German when I was doing my Jnr Cert.
<czajkowski> didn't keep it up although similar sounding to irish, I didn't enjoy it.
<snap-l> Only reason I wanted to learn German was to understand KMFDM and other industrial music.
<mhall119> what horrible language do you need to learn in order for thrash-metal to make sense?
<snap-l> Thrash Metal? English should be fine. It's when you get into the black metal that you get more Nordic languages.
 * snap-l was rocking to Korpiklaani this morning. :)
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM_w_pkuJwI
<snap-l> If this song doesn't get you moving in the morning, you're likely dead.
<jcastro_> mhall119: the language of awesome
<snap-l> mhall119: You don't even need language to enjoy metal: http://openmetalcast.com/2012/11/27/open-metalcast-episode-61-instrumetalcast-7/
<jo-erlend> does anyone have a public URL to the Unity shoppinglens privacy statement?
<jbicha> jo-erlend: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/privacypolicy and http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/online-accounts-legal-notice
<jo-erlend> thanks.  RMS' recent blog post has hit the Norwegian media... Thought I'd take the time to read though those things properly.
<jono> mhall119, free for a call?
<mhall119> jono: sure give me one minute
<jono> mhall119, np, I am wrapping a post anyway
<jono> mhall119, would you mind redditing http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/10/community-team-meetings-and-loco-teams/
<pleia2> hooray for public team meetings again :)
<mhall119> jono: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/14mjq6/refocusing_on_community_and_loco_teams/
<mhall119> jono: ready?
<jono> mhall119, firing it up
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<czajkowski> jono: no talking to the LC at all re getting more involved with locos :(
<czajkowski> might have been nice to include us
<czajkowski> meh  G'nite
<jono> czajkowski, ?
<jono> I just haven't got to emailing yet, I had to hop on a call
<jo-erlend> czajkowski, hey. Got your mail wrt ubuntu-no mailinglist. Thanks for that. Do you expect that will take long?
<jono> jcastro_, ping?
<jcastro_> jono: hey!
<jono> jcastro_, do you have the Canonical surveymonkey login details?
<jcastro_> I do
<jcastro_> one sec, on the way
<jono> jcastro_, cool, if you can mail me them
<jcastro_> jono: in your inbox!
<jono> thanks jcastro_!
<jcastro_> jono: man I wish I was hanging out with those guys tonight
<jono> jcastro_, :-)
<jono> yeah I am heading out soon
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-11
<vibhav> Good Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> balloons, do you think we should have a session about autopilot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable?
<czajkowski> dpm: do you think we can do a join post on the launchpad blog calling for help for people to take over the translations team/answers on LP ?
<dpm> czajkowski, that might work, yes, although traditionally folks have had more interest in managing the ubuntu translations questions rather than the launchpad ones
<czajkowski> ah I seee
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> that would have been ok a long time ago when the squads looked after areas, now that isn't the same any more. so just trying to make sure it doesnt fall by the wayside
<dpm> we can do a call for people to join the launchpad-translations-coordinators team. I think it's a good idea, I'm just trying to set the expectations, as Translations have been unmantained for quite a long time now, and translators have lost interest in Launchpad (except for translating Ubuntu). However, if a blog post can help reviving the LP Translations community, let's go for it.
<smartboyhw> dpm, hmm a question: How much translations must a person do to eligible to join the coordinators team then?
<czajkowski> dpm: nods
<czajkowski> I do the pot reviews every day thats fine
<czajkowski> it was more just the adding new languages and questions I want to make sure is covered still. I do some but in case I'm not around
<jussi> is anyone aware of 10" tablets that you can install ubuntu on? Only one I know is the smartq t20...
<SergioMeneses> balloons, around?
<jcastro_> hey jono
<jono> hey jcastro_
<jcastro_> hey so I got invited to a call w/ design wrt. juju stuff, mind if I go first?
<jcastro_> assuming we're going in 7 minutes
<jono> jcastro_, sure
<jono> dholbach, dpm, mhall119, balloons, jcastro_ meeting time!
<balloons> weee!
<jono> do we have the meeting bot here?
<jono> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec 11 16:00:54 2012 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jono> woo!
<dpm> ok!
<jono> welcome folks to the community team meeting
<jono> so normally we do the roundtable summaries of what each member of the team has been working on, and I figured we would spin through these and just provide some short summaries and then move onto agenda items
<jono> jcastro_, want to go first?
<dholbach> jono, yep, back again - just finished a hangout-on-air :)
<jcastro_> sure, one sec
<jcastro_> # Welcome to Jorge's Weekly IRC Report
<jcastro_> This week's report brought to you by Africa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP8m6mYRJiU
<jcastro_> ## Doing
<jcastro_>  - Doc/website/charmweb reorganization still in process. This is bigger than I anticipated when I decided to Just Do It(tm). Oh well, at least it's better than it was before. Work in progress with design/IS/other Juju folks on next steps.
<jcastro_>  - Charms landing soon:
<jono> dholbach, :-)
<jcastro_>    - marcoceppi's mediawiki work
<jcastro_>    - marcoceppi's "add apache to wordpress" work
<jcastro_>    - Charms fixes from IS and across the board from Canonical in general
<jcastro_> ** strategic pause **
<jcastro_> ## Done
<jcastro_>  - OID plugin for forums done, IS is deploying this now in test. Last I saw there were some problems with the templates needing to be fixed? Anyone know or look into this?
<jcastro_>  - Talk submitted for SCaLE 11x
<jcastro_>  - All Charm shows/conferences planned for 2k13 - AWW YEAH.
<jcastro_>  - Queue is in awesome shape, especially after getting crushed after UDS.
<jcastro_>  - Sent "State of the Juju" summary to -devel and -news, getting more info out to people who might not be following closely.
<jcastro_> and finally:
<jcastro_> ## TODO
<jcastro_>  - Doc reorged with evilnick, need to actually do that, but can't do it in a vacuum (dependencies on maas docs, what everyone else is doing so we don't have docs different from everyone else - docs make me want to stab bunnies.)
<jcastro_>  - "Queueify" nearly every charm process as part of the charm onramp.
<jcastro_>  - Need to follow up with mramm on a Pyramid charm
<jcastro_>  - Update OpenStack provider stuff.
<jcastro_>  - Redeploy juju.u.c on prodstack with mbarnett
<jcastro_>  - Mark Mims is now a member; this should bring more charm information to planet.
<jcastro_> ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED? (Any questions?)
<jono> any questions for jcastro_?
<jono> no?
<jcastro_> \o/
<jono> ok, dholbach, want to go next?
<dpm> \m/
<dpm> jono, dholbach just came from a hangout on air, I can go next
<dholbach> thanks dpm - still finishing some small bits in my notes
<jono> cool
<jono> go ahead dpm
<dpm> ok, then if it's ok, I'll go for it
<dpm> k
<dpm> It's been a short week for me, as I've just come back from a long bank holiday.
<dpm> Here are some highlights on what I spent some of my last week:
<dpm> - Started setting up a staging djangosnippets.org instance to assess if it would work for the snippets section on d.u.c (still ongoing)
<dpm> - Prepared some content updates for d.u.c (still ongoing)
<dpm> - Worked with the Comms team to get more community participation in user stories
<dpm> On that last one, we'll write a blog post with more info soon
<dpm> but in the meantime, if you know anyone that uses Ubuntu for their professional work, do get them in touch with me
<dpm> Other bits and pieces:
<dpm> - Escalated bug 1045691 and bug 1081504 affecting Extras apps
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1045691 in Ubuntu Apps Directory "Swapped short description and name for extras.u.c apps" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045691
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1081504 in Ubuntu Apps Directory "Extras apps do not use the provided icon" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1081504
<dpm> - Documented how raw HTML docs are published on developer.ubuntu.com for jcastro and dholbach
<dpm> - Helped aquarius a bit with some questions he had about the Quickly QtQuick template
<dpm> And that's mostly it, short update this time. Any questions?
<jono> any questions for dpm?
<jono> ok
<jono> dholbach, !
<dholbach> I can go now. :-)
<dholbach> yoohoo!
<dholbach>  - Ubuntu Packaging Guide: available in Spanish and soon in Russian - see it in all its glory: developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/ - took over publishing the guide on developer.u.c from David
<dholbach>  - Ubuntu Developer Week: planning started, schedule 50% filled, will happen end of January
<dholbach>  - Automated Testing Hack fest: discussions, updated list of required tests, some more planning and announced for Thursday
<dholbach>  - ubuntudev Hangouts: are getting more and more popular - last I interviewed Rick Spencer and Iain Lane, coming up: Didier Roche and Chris Wilson
<dholbach>  - Bug fixing initiatives: wrote a script to get data from the lintian test runs automatically into Harvest, so we don't have to update wiki pages manually - we need some more small fixes in Harvest to makes this a little  bit more effective though
<dholbach>  - Nexus7 team: meetings, discussed memory consumption measurement, did quite a bit of testing myself - raring installs perfectly now
<dholbach>  - Dev Advisory Team: business as usual, reaching out to contributors and helping them to put their dev applications together, published report about last cycle, planning how we deal with contributor data in the future, so we analyse less data manually
<dholbach>  - +1 maintenance team: started discussions with Adam Conrad on how we can get more people involved in keeping ubuntu+1 working smoothly
<dholbach> The above were the bigger pieces of works, the rest were lots of small things here and there as usual. :)
<dholbach> Any questions?
<jono> any questions for dholbach?
<jono> balloons, you are up :-)
<balloons> excellent
<balloons> I've got no ascii art or other special effects atm, so boom, here we go
<balloons> WORKING:
<balloons> Working with many different folks on writing new testscases (autopilot and manual) ;-)
<balloons> I've very happy to see everyone diving in on this, and look forward to showcasing some of the work in our next cadence week (no pressue)
<balloons> Deployed revised testcases for iso -- more focused tests, with extra features split out to a specific testcase and removed from all tests (thanks to Carla for these)
<balloons> there's still a bit more work here, but in general, the tests (while more focused and more of them), should be shorter and to the point
<balloons> as of this morning, deploying new hardware testcases written by Sergio.. thanks mate
<balloons> also, the next pieces of the autopilot guide are in the oven
<balloons> and finally, Cadence Week 2 -- raring style is in full swing.. shotwell, network manager and the iso tests are all on the table
<balloons> COMING SOON:
<balloons> first pass at quality summary on qa dashboard
<balloons> the qa dashboard itself landed last week, and it looks nice.. I'll be adding a pretty summary to make interperting things about quality easier
<balloons> and finally I wanted to start mentioning the classroom series for QA we'll be doing in Janurary
<balloons> Sessions on bugs, testing, and doing QA -- and you don't even have to listen to me. Many are being done by other community folks, ;-p
<balloons> That's all folks!
<dholbach> where's the autopilot guide going to live?
<balloons> dholbach, I would like to migrate it somewhere once completed.. need to talk with thomi about the overall documentation plan for autopilot
<balloons> for now, I'm focused on simply getting documentation out
<balloons> and of course, getting real world use!
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> let's talk about it once you have all the content ready :)
<balloons> (I'm open to ideas -- in fact, I need to ask you about lumping tests into packages)
<jono> balloons, any more status?
<balloons> I'm status'd out methinks
<jono> ok
<jono> mhall119, you are up!
<jono> if mhall119 is here...
<jono> he said he might not make it
<jono> ok
<jono> I guess not :-)
<jono>  * General
<jono>   - Was on paternity leave for a few weeks.
<jono>   - 13.04 plan looking good. Started to delve into the work items.
<jono>   - Syncing up with team members after paternity.
<jono>  * Community Website
<jono>   - Working with Mike to get a canonistack instance up.
<jono>   - Docs day scheduled for Thursday.
<jono>  * Events:
<jono>   - General prep for CES.
<jono>   - Planning participation at the next UDS, sprints and some other conferences.
<jono>  * Privacy Concerns
<jono>   - Raising the concerns internally and trying to get a better response out of Canonical.
<jono>   - Responding to press enquiries.
<jono>  * Juju
<jono>   - Reaching out to businesses to encourage Juju adoption.
<jono>   - Syncing up internally around charm QA drive.
<jono>  * LoCos:
<jono>   - Started to get things rolling to help LoCo teams.
<jono>   - Call with Randall Ross on Friday.
<jono>   - Meeting with the team to identify LoCo participation in team work.
<jono>   - Coordinated with Daniel around the ADK - keen to discuss this in the meeting.
<jono>  * Accomplishments:
<jono>   - Server is provisioneed by IS.
<jono>   - Working with Mike today to get the instructions written ready for IS to deploy.
<jono> any questions?
<jono> alright
<jono> any agenda items to discuss?
<dholbach> I'm all set.
<dpm> I've no items this week
<jono> ok, I wanted to discuss LoCo Teams
<jono> czajkowski, are you here?
<jono> rrnwexec, are you here too?
<rrnwexec> present :)
<jono> cool :-)
<czajkowski> <-- on stand up with boss
<jono> czajkowski, np
<jono> so I think we can do a better job helping to support our LoCo Teams to do great work
<jono> and when I say "we", I mean my team
<jono> but I think we need to work with our wider community to help do this
<jono> one concern I have is communication
<jono> I don't really see much communication on loco-contacts
<jono> and that list was primarily intended for support and teams helping each other
<jono> I wanted to suggest we direct people to Ask Ubuntu
<jono> jcastro_, are LoCos using Ask Ubuntu much?
<dholbach> What kind of communication would we like to see? Inter-team discussions? Announcements? Conference reports?
<rrnwexec> i think they are using it, but not in the context of LoCo related (organizing events, projects, etc) work
<jono> rrnwexec, right
<jono> it seems there are a few types of comms:
<jono> 1. general chatter about the community
<jono> 2. asking questions about how to do things
<jono> 3. presenting things the team has done
<jono> my inclination is that for 1. we have IRC and lists
<jono> for 2. we recommend people use Ask Ubuntu with a tag
<jono> and 3. we discuss the best way to raise the profile of work that people are doing
<jcastro_> jono: there's a tag, but not often
<jono> jcastro_, ok gotcha
<dholbach> AskUbuntu could be great, as general tips for making an event rock won't change much over time
<jono> dholbach, exactly
<jono> and Ask Ubuntu has a good following of users and is indexed on the web
<cprofitt> jono: in regards to ask ubuntu -- we had tried to build in some ability for LoCos to detect people using aksubuntu in their area, but I am not sure if that has been completed
<cprofitt> the attempts I worked on with jcastro_ did not work out as planned -- using the query engine
<jcastro_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/locoteams
<jono> cprofitt, I mean more that people ask general questions and our general community responds on there
<jcastro_> there's good content there already
<jcastro_> it's just not as used as it could be
<jono> so this seems a simple thing we can try out
<jcastro_> though, remember AU is english only, LoCos aren't
<rrnwexec> that would be outstanding cprofitt. we've experimented with that here (vancouver) on Launchpad Answers by inserting the word Vancouver in our questions
<jono> jcastro_, this is true, but our current resources and docs are english too
 * jcastro_ nods
<rrnwexec> and as a result that has built up a small, local tech support team
<jcastro_> I was just pointing it out
<jono> yup
<cprofitt> jono: I understand -- I think the loco teams do point people  there, but if there was a way for me to see the people that identified themselves as being in my LoCo area it would help me plan events that aligned with the issues users were having
<jono> cprofitt, ahhh I see
<jono> cprofitt, that would be cool
<skellat> Are we writing off the LoCo forums, then?
<jono> jcastro_, you know that thing you showed me where AU questions are embedded in a site....
<jono> I wonder if we could do that on loco.ubuntu.com
<jono> skellat, not writing off anything
<cprofitt> jono: we got close the query engine, but had some false data results....
<jcastro_> yea, the stacktack, it's just JS
<jono> skellat, just identifying the most likely avenue of support
<cprofitt> I think the goal was to add the latest questions to loco.ubuntu.com if we got it working well.
<skellat> Okay jono
<jono> skellat, the challenge here I think is that we point people to some resources with not many folks to answer questions
<jono> e.g. loco-contacts doesn't get much traffic
<jono> whereas Ask Ubuntu is generally really good for getting responses
<rrnwexec> and mailing lists aren't indexed, etc.
<jono> and the responses are editing and almost become articles
<jono> so I have another question for input on
<jono> the real challenge in my list above I think is (3)
<jono> how do we raise the visability of great work going on the community/
<jono> ?
<cprofitt> I agree jono
<jono> now, we did add a feature to loco.ubuntu.com to show blog posts
<jono> but I am wondering if it would make more sense to simply point people to reddit
<rrnwexec> on (3), a weekly showcase would help. and opening up the loco.ubuntu.com more widely would too
<jono> ideally we want some kind of planet ubuntu type site for great loco work
<skellat> A big part of raising visibility is going people to open up and tell what they've been doing.  We've been having trouble with that in Ohio where folks have been hiding their lights, so to say.
<rrnwexec> right now the loco. site is fairly closed, no?
<czajkowski> No"
<cprofitt> rrnwexec: I would not call it closed
<czajkowski> it's nto closed at all
<rrnwexec> who can post to it?
<jono> it is not closed in that people can add feeds, but you need to have your feed added
<jono> it is not open in the same way reddit is
<czajkowski> yes but adding a feed takes all of 2 seconds
<jono> skellat, totally agree
<cprofitt> I think there is pretty good ability to add certain types of content to the loco page, the issue is more a lack of developers to create 'new' features... I am happy with what I am able to do on the loco page
<jono> czajkowski, right, but I am wondering why we don't just point people at /r/Ubuntu
<cprofitt> and have no issues opening the page up to additoinal members of mine
<jono> and then we get the general Ubuntu crowd viewing the posts too
<jono> just an idea
<czajkowski> not everyone reads reddit
<czajkowski> me I rarely do, others do
 * cprofitt nods in agreement with czajkowski 
<jono> czajkowski, not every reads l.u.c :-)
<dholbach> could loco.u.c get a "feed" from reddit?
<jono> I would argue that more people read reddit
<jono> but I have no evidence on that
<skellat> jono, east of the Mississippi Reddit gets fairly inaccessible whenever bad weather strikes Amazon's data centers in Virginia.  For me it is down more often than up.
<czajkowski> maybe but also find a lot of reddit is jsut spam
<jono> czajkowski, really?
<jono> that hasn't been my experience
<czajkowski> yeah
<rrnwexec> i find the dialtone on Reddit to be quite negative
<jono> and if there is spam it gets downvoted
<dholbach> wherever we want good content to live we will need a way of flagging something as "awesome loco content", right?
<cprofitt> I almost never read reddit
<jono> there are definitely some muppets on reddit, rrnwexec :-)
<czajkowski> I've also had this disussion with others via twitter and seemingly it depends on the community, but from my experience it's a bit crap
<rrnwexec> we call it "Ribbit" locally ;)
<czajkowski> anyways back to work
<jono> the benefit of loco.ubuntu.com is that it is branded
<balloons> is everyone agreed that something pre-existing should be embraced as opposed to making another feed?
<rrnwexec> i think we're on the right track with loco.ubuntu.com, but feel it needs more life and zing.
<balloons> or perhaps not
<jono> the disadvantage is that there is no discussion there
<rrnwexec> can we insert a discussion widget?
<skellat> jono: What sort of discussion would you like, though?
<czajkowski> would it not end up in the same circular disussion
<jono> skellat, I think it would be awesome if posts on l.u.c had a small disqus widget so our community can discuss the post
<rrnwexec> +1
<czajkowski> who will moderate the discussion
<jono> so maybe we have another push on l.u.c and see what we can do
<snap-l> (I'd prefer more activity on l.u.c personally)
<jono> czajkowski, usually people self moderate with the ratings
<jono> like any other disqus site
<cprofitt> I would like to see traffice increased to l.u.c as well... that way events become more visible
<jono> so I think we should push l.u.c and see what we can do there
<rrnwexec> i think moderation is a secondary concern. if the content shows up and people get excited, the moderators will step-forward to help
<jono> add a disqus widget to each post and encourage more feeds on there
<jono> rrnwexec, agreed
<jono> I will see if I can rope mhall119 into adding the widget
<jono> I will bribe him with BBQ
<cprofitt> is there a way to add feeds to each loco team or just the main site?
<jono> cprofitt, sure, if a loco has a news feed
<jono> czajkowski, how do feeds get added?
<jono> and who can add them? the LC?
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<cprofitt> I guess what I would like to see, for a team, is the ability to add feeds that just show up on the NY team site.
<jono> ok, so the LC
<jono> cool
<cprofitt> perhaps allowing some folks that are part of the team to have their blogs visible on the team page
<jono> cprofitt, that seems pretty simple
<jono> as the feed in the system is associated with a team
<jono> see how the posts on l.u.c show the team associated
<dholbach> it'd be great if we could flag certain posts as being interesting
<jono> it should be simple to show those feeds on the team page
<jono> dholbach, totally
<dholbach> or maybe blogs with a certain tag
<bkerensa> we could also add google+ feeds to l.u.c the code is actually there its just nobody has had time to review it https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/996140
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 996140 in LoCo Team Portal "Google+ Post Aggregation via Javascript" [Undecided,In progress]
<jono> dholbach, maybe a "thankyou" button
<dholbach> sorry, blog posts with a certain tag
<dholbach> so we don't get "everything X writes about" but just "cool LoCo stuff X blogs about"
<jono> I agree with you folks, I think l.u.c is the place to do this
<cprofitt> dholbach +1
<jono> dholbach, we already do that
<jono> dholbach, we ask folks to set up feeds for a tag for just loco posts
<cprofitt> I think of two members I have that are not Ubuntu members, but they blog
<dholbach> ah ok
<cprofitt> it would be cool to have people going to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ny to see their stuff
<jono> cprofitt, you don't have to be an ubuntu member on l.u.c
<dholbach> ignore me then :)
<jono> cprofitt, that should be simple to do
<cprofitt> jono: I know... but not sure people in another team would want to see their stuff
<jono> ok, so it sounds like the following we need to do:
<jono>  * add disqus comments on posts
<jono>  * grow the number of feeds
<jono>  * show team posts on the team page
<jono> you folks mind if I raise another topic?
<rrnwexec> as an aside: i'm still disappointed in this response to Vancouver's feed: "Denied (added indirectly via ubuntu-ca - sorry!) (prt)" Can someone fix that? It's hard to be excited when shut down ;)
<snap-l> (is there a way to integrate with Picasa as well outside of an individual address on l.u.c)
<jono> rrnwexec, what was that?
<dholbach> maybe we should file bugs on loco.u.c after this meeting
<rrnwexec> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds <-- just found it here
<jono> does that mean the content appears as part of the feed from ubuntu-ca?
<rrnwexec> there is no content coming out of there as far as i know
<jono> rrnwexec, if the content is duplicated I agree we shouldnt have two feeds, but if not, then it should be fine to add that feed IMHO
<rrnwexec> we can resolve offline though. let's keep the meeting moving :)
<jono> ok cool
<jono> so a quick topic:
<jono> a little while back I suggested the idea of an advocacy development kit
<jono> which is:
<jono>  * a downloadable zip file including all the logos, posters, documentation and advice you need to perform advocacy
<jono>  * this could be shared with people easily
<jono>  * it can be available in your own language
<jono> I think we need another meeting to discuss this more, but is anyone interested in helping out with it?
<jono> it would basically involve writing documentation and assembling great content
<jono> I figured we will put together a first cut and see if it works
<bkerensa> Would this be like an official kit with content different from that on spreadubuntu?
<dholbach> you should be able to branch lp:ubuntu-adk and just add new content by just proposing a branch - it's also instantly translatable in LP
<cprofitt> kind of like the 'media kits' games have for fans?
<jono> bkerensa, the idea is that it will take the very best bits from spreadubuntu...a few posters, a few banners etc
<jono> kind of how Ubuntu ships a default text editor but you can get more in the USC
<jono> the ADK would ship a few posters and point to SU for more
<jono> but the idea is that it makes it really simple for someone to get started
<jono> and provides a fun project we as a LoCo community can contribute to
<bkerensa> nice
<jono> :-)
<jono> dholbach, put together a first cut
<jono> I will put up a blog entry about the idea today
<jono> I think it could be pretty awesome
<jono> and other projects could use it too
<bkerensa> so to save some work on the documentation part it might be an idea to take some of the Ubuntu Leadership Documentation covering events and use that to help
<jono> bkerensa, oh totally
<jono> we would port most of the docs to the ADK
<dholbach> bkerensa, yes and some docs from the wiki.u.c/LoCo name space
<bkerensa> yeah
<jono> which then gets us the benefit that people can translate them and have their own language ADK if they want
<dholbach> yes yes yes! :)
<bkerensa> what format would documentation be in? PDF or Text Files?
<bkerensa> I guess thats a little to technical at this point :)
<jono> the basic idea is that the adk branch in LP is where the source content is and when you run 'make' it spits out ADKs for each languagte
<bkerensa> sounds like a great idea
<dholbach> we can generate all of them, but HTML might be best in the beginning
<jono> bkerensa, it is in restructured text as source but it spits out HTML and could spit out a PDF
<jono> I like the idea that it generates both HTML for online viewing and a PDF for an e-book reader
<bkerensa> Ubuntu California has something like an ADK and Oregon kind of copied them to some degree
<bkerensa> we just dont have doc
<jono> bkerensa, oh sweet
<jono> bkerensa, so maybe we could collaborate around this centrally
<jono> sorry, I have to run to a meeting
<jono> I will schedule another specific ADK meeting later this week
<jono> and then we can delve into it more
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Don't forget to "flesh them out a little bit" || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec 11 17:02:02 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-12-11-16.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-12-11-16.00.html
<jono> thanks for joining everyone!
<dholbach> thanks a bunch!
<bkerensa> s/meeting/warm hotdogs :)
<dholbach> jono, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-adk/+bug/1088993 - you might want to jump in and add your ideas
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1088993 in Ubuntu Advocacy Development Toolkit "Change directory structure within .zip files" [Undecided,New]
<bkerensa> dholbach: BSP on Sunday :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, yep, read about it :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I'll have to rush now, have to catch a train to Berlin :)
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<jono> dholbach, will do
<bkerensa> dholbach: gnight
<jono> dholbach, do you have time for a two min call?
<jono> just before you run?
<dholbach> jono, yes, give me a second
<jono> dholbach, thanks
<dholbach> sure
<jono> dholbach, invite sent
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> see you around
<cprofitt> see ya dholbach
<jcastro_> jono: hey I'm out friday so if you want to powow wrt. berkley folks I have time today
<jono> jcastro_, lets catch up later
<jcastro_> fo sho
<mhall119> jono: do you have your new ssh keys in Launchpad?
<jono> mhall119, no, will do that now
<jono> mhall119, sorry, won't be long now
<jono> was wrappng up someting
<jono> generating the key now
<jono> mhall119, done
<jono> brb
<mhall119>  /join #mhall119-chat
<mhall119> bah
<cjohnston> :-P
<jono> mhall119, about set?
<jono> mhall119, I will set it up in a sec
<mhall119> jono: give me a couple minutes, wrapping up anothe rmeeting
<jono> just wrapping up something
<jono> np
<mhall119> jono: ok,ready when you are
<jono> mhall119, ok, will be a min
<mhall119> jono: FYI, I wasn't able to create a hangout a little while ago, Google was timing out
<jono> mhall119, ok, creating now, lets see
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<bkerensa> jono: So I checked on a Jono Bacon donut... they said it would be between $2 and $3 per donut and you would need to submit a design a week out and buy a dozen
<jono> bkerensa, lol
<jono> madness :-)
<mhall119> jono: should send one to RMS as a peace offering
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> mhall119: he would want to audit the vendor to ensure they used a totally free software process in the design
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> lol
<bkerensa> or say it was baked with spyware
<bkerensa> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Evening y'all..
<mhall119> bkerensa: just send him an Amazon gift card, it'll be fine
<bkerensa> mhall119: :) you see these http://i.imgur.com/Elj01.jpg
<rrnwexec> here's a great RMS video that I think makes his position pretty clear: http://youtu.be/radmjL5OIaA
<IdleOne> Those donuts look awesomely delicious
<pleia2> bkerensa: wow, those came out great!
<bkerensa> rrnwexec: See I think this video makes his position clear http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BH7poMtPVU
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah they did... they scared me saying they didnt come out as good as they wanted
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: they would make xubuntu ones :)
<bkerensa> IdleOne: I hope they are :) we will see tonight huh
<mhall119> bkerensa: nice
<mhall119> wish I had a cool donut shop around here
<rrnwexec> bkerensa: fun song. he performed that for us in Vancouver and is was a hot.
<rrnwexec> *hoot
<rrnwexec> :P
<bkerensa> mhall119: open one :) I hear the owners make a fortune
<mhall119> I'm better at this job ;)
<bkerensa> rrnwexec: we didnt have the pleasure of hearing the song when he came to Portland but he did eat his foot some which was educational :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-12
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> jo-erlend: that rt is taken care of now for you
<dholbach> regular expressions are the devil's work
<czajkowski> sad no more marianna :(
<mhall119> wait, what?
<czajkowski> see loco contacts list
<bkerensa> Ubuntu got featured last night
<bkerensa> :)
<czajkowski> on what ?
<czajkowski> the ews
<czajkowski> adio
<czajkowski> tv
<czajkowski> *radio
<bkerensa> i.imgur.com/BDVds.jpg
<bkerensa> at the Winter Coders Social :)
<czajkowski> well nobody was going to guess that
<mhall119> I was just about ot
<mhall119> czajkowski: well that's sad :(
<czajkowski> indeed
<bkerensa> mhall119: do you know who does Ubuntu Server Support Sales?
<mhall119> lots of people, jcastro_ would probably know the best contacts
<bkerensa> ok good :D
<jono> dholbach, ping?
<dholbach> pong
<czajkowski> bkerensa: if you have more details I can find out for you
<czajkowski> support sales is a bit vague
<mhall119> hey bkerensa, would you mind redditing http://mhall119.com/2012/12/quickly-reborn/ for me?
<jono> dholbach, is it feasible to create a PPA for adk releases?
<jono> dholbach, so when the package is installed an icon appears in the dash and the ADK is loaded in the browser
<jono> dholbach, seems doable
<dholbach> jono, if you want to move away from .zip files and just have stuff in /usr/share/doc/ or somewhere else?
<jono> dholbach, I think we need both, a list of zip files that people can download and a a package they can install if they want
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'll file bugs
<jono> dholbach, so the package would install the content to /usr/share
<dholbach> yes
<jono> so installing the package has all the materials and docs installed
<jono> and an icon in the dash people can click on
<jono> this then makes the content really easy to access and install
<jono> dholbach, can you assess how much work is involved?
<dholbach> I don't know how to do the icon, but I'll file bugs for now
<jcastro_> bkerensa: I am 2 emails from yours.
<jono> dholbach, I presume it is just a .desktop file
<jcastro_> bkerensa: I'll get to it in about 10, sorry, I've been in email hell today
<jono> that executes default browser
<dholbach> jono, it'll be a couple of hours - it gets hairy if you have multiple languages to take care of and paths to adjust, etc - I just spend a bit of time on bug 1088993 and I'm almost there (I had to adjust links with regular expressions, etc. :-))
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1088993 in Ubuntu Advocacy Development Toolkit "Change directory structure within .zip files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088993
<jono> dholbach, gotcha, lets discuss it more in our call
<jono> thanks for taking the time on this dholbach
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> I'm almost done with that bug
<jono> dholbach, you rock
<jono> I updated the bug with a suggested dir layout
<dholbach> I'll have to learn a bit more about Makefiles to make the work reusable though :)
<jono> :)
<dholbach> ok, your recent comment will make it more complex
<dholbach> but I'll add some more bugs and reply in there
<jono> dholbach, my comment is certainly not mandated, just to keep it simple
<dholbach> we'll figure it out
<jono> dholbach, tbh, the most important thing is that we provide easy access to the materials and PDF from the HTML pages
<jono> so the dir structure is less important I think
 * dholbach nods
<jcastro_> bkerensa: I'll have an email for you in a few minutes
<jcastro_> just got to find the right guy
<jono> jcastro_, dholbach, mhall119, dpm, balloons setting it up
<rrnwexec1> jono: i'm here
<jono> rrnwexec1, awesome, will dial you in after I run through a few company things with the team
<rrnwexec1> cool
<jono> jcastro_, dholbach, mhall119, dpm, balloons invite sent
<jono> rrnwexec1, won't be long now
<balloons> rrnwexec1, should see an invite?
<rrnwexec> trying to re-join the hangout
<balloons> dropping from the hangout is getting old . . .
<dholbach> you know why the doorbell rang? I had "ubuntu unleashed" delivered :-D
<dholbach> all right my friends - time to call it a day - see you tomorrow
<balloons> dholbach, lol
<dholbach> :)
<balloons> c u dholbach
<dholbach> bye
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/14qj1i/ubuntus_quickly_gets_a_reboot_ready_for_more/ upvotes welcome
<jono> mhall119, did you talk to daker about the l.u.c changes?
<mhall119> jono: not yet
<jono> mhall119, ok
<jono> if you can check into it, that would be great
<cprofitt> jono: getting sleep at night yet?
<jono> cprofitt, some :-)
<cprofitt> Cool... I was lucky and my three slept through the night fairly quickly
<jono> nice!
<jono> Jack is doing pretty well
<jono> he is in his own room now, sleeping and waking up only a few times in the night
<jono> and now we just started to move to pumping and bottles
<jono> so at least I can let Erica get some sleep and feed him a bottle
<cprofitt> yeah we did the pumping... so Vicki and I shared feeding responsibilities at night
<jono> :-)
<cprofitt> it worked well... she is a morning person and I am a night person
<jono> awesome
<jono> it is a lot of fun, thats for sure :-)
 * cprofitt nods in agreement with a huge smile
<jcastro_> <--- caffeine break, bbi 15
<cprofitt> caffeine -- that is something I get precious little of since going on my diet
<cprofitt> new low weight this morning... 214 down 53lbs
<cprofitt> another 34 more for my target
<cjohnston> congrats cprofitt
<cjohnston> jcastro_: I need caffeine!
<cprofitt> thanks cjohnston
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: CC'd you on an email asking for RT ubuntuonair hosting request ticket
<JoseeAntonioR> ^ update
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-13
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: I don't see the email yet, what's the rt number?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: 20650
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: I'll ask about it
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: are you under a deadline or anything to get this done?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: nope, but we're having a big one soon, looks like it'll attract lots of people
<mhall119> do you need to switch hosts by then, or are you okay to wait until they have time to work on it?
<JoseeAntonioR> I think I can wait
<JoseeAntonioR> they've set the deadline to around mid-january, I think
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: ok, IS has everything they need, the ticket is in the queue and they'll get to it in turn
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
<mhall119> np
<cjohnston> pleia2: am I good to delete the server as far as your concerned? (you don't need anything else from it)
<pleia2> cjohnston: yes, go ahead
<cjohnston> ty
<dholbach> good morning
<cjohnston> mornin dholbach
<dholbach> hi cjohnston
<huayra> Is there a meeting starting here now? Ref http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/12/kicking-off-the-ubuntu-advocacy-developer-kit/ ?
<cprofitt> I thought there was
<cprofitt> jono is not here though
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<huayra> Quite early in Cali :)
<cprofitt> yes
<huayra> please ping me when he comes.. I will be here for some hours and would like to discuss the ADK
 * huayra is the driver of the SpreadUbuntu project
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> huayra, are you from Colombia?
<huayra> nope, born in Spain, raised in Ecuador, been an adult in Norway
<huayra> but you are, aren't you?
<SergioMeneses> huayra, yes, I am but I live in the north
<huayra> nice to meet you (although I have the feeling we have met digitally before...)
<SergioMeneses> maybe
<huayra> ubuntu-es-locos or FLISOL
<SergioMeneses> huats, flisol, I guess
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> sorry I am late here
<dholbach> hi jono
<jono> rough night with Jack and slept right through the alarm
<dholbach> cprofitt, huayra, SergioMeneses: ^
<jono> dholbach, have you been discussing the ADK?
 * dholbach hugs jono
<dholbach> no, we wanted to wait for you and I had a quick meeting with the d-a-t at the same time
<jono> ok, cool
<dholbach> jono, but there's: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-adk-admins/+recipe/ubuntu-adk-daily :)
<jono> can you give me two mins?
<huayra> those sleepless night can be quite rough
<dholbach> jono, sure
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, morning!
<huayra> hi dholbach, SergioMeneses, jono, cprofitt  and everyone else :)
<jono> ok, all set dholbach, SergioMeneses, cprofitt :-)
<jono> dholbach, nice work on the PPA!
<jono> so how does it work?
<dholbach> jono, no .desktop file yet, but there'll be daily builds of the English version for now
<jono> dholbach, awesome!
<dholbach> jono, it contains the .pdf guide, a single-html page and multiple-html pages
<dholbach> and epub
<jono> oh sweet :-)
<jono> did you see my MP, dholbach?
<huayra> dholbach, are you using rst2epub to make the epub version?
<dholbach> I guess we can simplify it further and throw things out or we could split it up in other packages if they get too big
<cprofitt> sorry got pulled away -- reading back ow
<dholbach> I just wanted to put everything in one package for now
<dholbach> huayra, sphinx does it - you simply run "make epub"
<huayra> I have some experience with rst, but have trouble making decent epub content directly from rst
<dholbach> jono, I replied - it had no content (did you forget to 'bzr add <files>' maybe?)
<huayra> ref https://www.varnish-software.com/static/book/
<huayra> thanks for the tip. I'll try doing it from sphinx and see how it goes
<jono> dholbach, hmm, I did add them
<jono> let me check
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~jonobacon/ubuntu-adk/firstmaterials/+merge/139563 is empty AFAICS
<jono> dholbach, as an example: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jonobacon/ubuntu-adk/firstmaterials/revision/32
<jono> that is a revision in my merge
<jono> oh
<jono> hang on
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> you pushed it directly :)
<dholbach> I'll mark it as merged :)
<jono> dholbach, I pushed it directly accidentally and then reverted it
<jono> dholbach, how odd, my branch seems to have the content
<jono> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-adk-admins/ubuntu-adk/trunk/revision/34 reverted it
<dholbach> mh
<jono> anyway
<jono> I guess we can discuss this later
<jono> but the challenge was outlined in the MP
<dholbach> I'll reverse-apply r34 then
<jono> how do we nothave lots of duplicate materials?
<cprofitt> I do not know what RST is... can anyone point me to a quick summary
<jono> cprofitt, reStructured Text
<jono> cprofitt, http://docutils.sourceforge.net/docs/user/rst/quickstart.html
<jono> it is a simple way of writing content
<cprofitt> danke
<dholbach> or http://sphinx-doc.org/rest.html
<jono> dholbach, any thoughts on how we do this?
<cprofitt> bookmarked -- will read more later thanks again dholbach and jono
<jono> cprofitt, np
<dholbach> jono, I'm not sure I understand the problem - are you worried that we'd ship an ubuntu-logo.png both in the English and the Spanish version of the package?
<jono> dholbach, let me explain:
<jono> so currently we put materias in materials/<CC>
<jono> some materials will by definition not be translated - e.g. logos
<jono> so I would prefer if we don't have to put the logos in each CC dir
<jono> also, right now we are hard-coded the CC to 'en' in the RST
<jono> so how do we reference the other CCs for the materials?
<dholbach> we could replace identical files with symlinks
<dholbach> fdupes does that
<jono> what do you mean?
<dholbach> if there's a es/ubuntu-logo.png and an en/ubuntu-logo.png and they're identical we could replace one with a symlink to the other
<dholbach> so we don't ship the same file twice
<jono> dholbach, ahhh I see
<dholbach> we do this in other packages already to save sapce
<dholbach> space
<jono> but then what about the issue of referencing the CC in the RST?
<jono> as an example:
<huayra> translated materials could easily be available from SpreadUbuntu to generate localized zip files. We have made the site so things can easily be accessed and retrieved: http://spreadubuntu.org/en/node/6/translate
<jono> in the English package we always want to refer to 'en' but in the Spanish package we will want to refer to 'es'
<huayra> use LP to login if you cannot see it
<asomething> re:hardcoding, in the Makefile you can manipulate things so the materials/en gets changed to materials/es when building the es package if needed
<jono> huayra, nice :-)
<huayra> jono ;)
<dholbach> jono, I'd suggest that we recommend to translators they leave the paths in the translations as they are if the don't intend to ship localised materials and change it from "en" to "es" once they have localised materials
<asomething> in the packaging guide we do some of that, it isn't exactly pretty though
<dholbach> no, it's not :)
<jono> I like the idea of the translations URLs approach
 * dholbach hugs asomething
<jono> this way the translation just shows the relavent materials and trunk shows English I guess
<jono> brb
<huayra> currently is a different Drupal node, but SpreadUbuntu has a classification system that reference one material (say a poster) to another internally and we could use aliases to make a /en or /es or /fr version
<jono> back
<huayra> so that the ADK can retrieve them all and make the localized zip on the fly
<jono> ok
<huayra> at least, for already translated materials
<jono> so it sounds like the symlink approach for duplicate materials and the translated URLs approach makes most sense
<jono> cool, I will note those down in the How To Help guide later today
<jono> dholbach, did you merge in my branch?
<dholbach> jono, give me a second, something looks strange here
<huayra> will need some work on SpreadUbuntu (Drupal) but it should be doable with aliases, yes
<jono> dholbach, np
<dholbach> jono, done and pushed - please check if r37 fixes it for you
<jono> dholbach, checking
<huayra> if you would prefer changes in classification of materials, we can do that too and even add an adk reference to the materials used to generate the ADK kit
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: can you help us fill out documentation for Ubuntu On Air? http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-help-keepup-onair
<jono> dholbach, looks good to me :-)
<huayra> dholbach, jono the reference would be done through aliases in the URL, together with the language
<jono> huayra, gotcha
<jono> so who would be interested in writing content for the ADK?
<dholbach> if you are on quantal or raring, this should give you the latest ADK (minus Jono's latest revision): sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-adk-admins/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-adk-en
<jono> dholbach, any thoughts on the .desktop file?
<dholbach> jono, I'm working on it
<jono> dholbach, ahhh cool
<jono> and this PPA is daily?
<dholbach> yes
<jono> sweet, nice work!
<dholbach> I just got too busy with other stuff today, but tomorrow it should be there
<jono> where does it install it to?
<dholbach> /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-adk-en
<dholbach> the good thing is that with a .desktop file we don't really care where it installs stuff to
<dholbach> we can just leave it in there :)
<jono> dholbach, looks like it is missing the root-level starthere.html
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> known issue :)
<dholbach> using the package will also make sure that people get upgraded content, so they're no stuck with an old .zip file
<dholbach> or hang on
<jono> dholbach, so am I correct in assuming that the schema of the package is not much different to the branch?
<dholbach> do we need to have a starthere.html file?
<jono> dholbach, exactly :-)
<jono> dholbach, don't neccessarily need one, no
<dholbach> good
<jono> the package solves that
<dholbach> alright - I'll have the .desktop file in there tomorrow
<jono> dholbach, nice work!
<jono> this is all coming together nicely
<jono> I will add some more content later today
<jono> the key is going to be awesome, curated content I think
<dholbach> jono, if you run 'make gettext' it updates the .pot file
<jono> dholbach, ok cool
<huayra> jono, as I mentioned in my comment on your blog I think that there are two kits that would be good to have:
<huayra> 1. The Advocacy kit (ready and localized that does not change too often)
<huayra> 2. The Ubuntu Release kit (with everything users can dream of having for a new Ubuntu release, which is generated every 6 months)
<jono> huayra, I think that sounds good
<jono> I would expect people use ADK in general and the release kit mainly contains materials
<jono> e.g. CD covers
<huayra> For the second one, we could even engage designers and people interested in making material to actually send their material to SpreadUbuntu and ask users to vote for them.
<huayra> Yes, CD covers or Release party posters
<jono> so my plans were to work on getting the core docs content into the ADK next
<jono> and then to start reviewing the best materials
<jono> huayra, your help with the materials would be great
<jono> as I mentioned in the post, the goal here is to only include a few materials of each type in the ADK
<jono> but to ensure the are in line with the brand guidelines, high quality etc
<huayra> I can certainly do that and make a plan for the Release Cycle Kit
<jono> and then we can link off to SU for more
<jono> huayra, thanks!
<cprofitt> jono: it strikes me that this is like a 'media' or 'fan' kit that games often provide
<jono> cprofitt, yep
<jono> cprofitt, so it will provide a single package to download with everything you need
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> print and web resources
<huayra> sounds good to link to the site, so people can choose from the hundreds of materials (almost 900) available there
<jono> cool, well I have to run to hop on a call now
<jono> thanks for the meeting, and apologies for the delay
<cprofitt> thanks jono
<huayra> thanks jono
<jono> mhall119, dpm ready for our call
<jono> mhall119, dpm actually, give me two mins, need to reply to a mail real quick
<dpm> jono, ok
<mhall119> ready whenever you guys are
<jono> dpm, mhall119 ok setting it up
<jono> dpm, mhall119 invite sent
<dpm> sorry, Firefox it's taking it's time
<dpm> trying to get in...
<jono> dpm, np
<dholbach> jono, .desktop file added :)
<jono> dholbach, awesome!
<jono> any chance you can join a hangout now?
<dholbach> only up until the full hour
<jono> dholbach, thats dinme
<jono> fine
<dholbach> ok, dinme then :-P
<jono> dholbach, you should see an invite in a sec
<dholbach> jono, package with .desktop file should be available now (and some small fixes for the materials stuff)
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro_> jono: got time for me today for a quick powwow?
<jono> jcastro_, I do, but in a few hours
<jono> have meetings now
<jono> jcastro_, sorry I can't go sooner
 * jcastro_ stands in line
<jcastro_> no worries
<jcastro_> I have awesomeish news for you
<jcastro_> some is even NOT METAL RELATED. If you can believe such a thing
<jono> jcastro_, :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: sure
<mhall119> thanks JoseeAntonioR!
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<jono> mhall119, how is the docs day going?
<mhall119> jono: I'm currently putting what we have into WP
<mhall119> we have some pages that are well developed, but still a lot that haven't been touched
<mhall119> also, the new theme should be ready to start integrating tomorrow
<jono> mhall119, awesome
<MrChrisDruif> jono; good job on the drums, if that was your third rehearsal on them. (I couldn't be that good on drums tbh)
<jono> thanks MrChrisDruif
<jono> still very new to it :-)
<jono> sweet, it is cool to see the ADK in the dash :-)
<jcastro_> marcoceppi: hey, is there a way to export an entire AU question as one markdown doc?
<jcastro_> the new community site has a section on "what blogs to follow?"
<jcastro_> and I just want to rip this off: http://askubuntu.com/questions/594/list-of-blogs-to-learn-more-about-ubuntu
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: you could write a script to do that easily, but there's not way built in
<marcoceppi> ugh, I protected but didn't close that question.
<jcastro_> heh
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: should I change Programs and Guests to Past Programs and Guests?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: I don't want to list specifics, it'll be too hard to keep it updates
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, ok then
<mhall119> just talk about the kinds of people we have on, and how the sessions operate
<mhall119> so, you can say you get engineering managers, business managers/VPs, developers and community people all on
<mhall119> without listing specific people
<JoseeAntonioR> got it
<jono> jcastro_, free to chat now?
<jcastro_> yessir
<jcastro_> LETS DO THIS
<jcastro_> jono: invited
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> jono: I've hacked the current community site theme enough to atleast show sub-nav links
<mhall119> everything from the pads is now up there on WP
<jono> mhall119, have a link?
<mhall119> jono: http://91.189.93.108/
<mhall119> use the nav menus
<mhall119> it should match the wiki page outline
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> looking good
<jono> we just need to get those d.u.c layouts in there
<jono> any progress on that?
<mhall119> jono: I'm told tomorrow they should be ready
<jono> mhall119, awesome
<jono> mhall119, good work on this, by the way
<mhall119> thanks
<cjohnston> /22/
<balloons> I love the response mike
<balloons> "I'm told they should be ready" classic
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-14
<jono> would someone mind adding this on the Ubuntu reddit - http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/14/ubuntu-advocacy-development-kit-packaged/
<jono> thanks!
<IdleOne> jono: not sure if it just my browser but the line with the command to add the PPA is obscured at the right end by the Rocking Comments.
<jono> IdleOne, I will fix that
<jono> it is spanning to far
<jono> thanks for letting me know
<IdleOne> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-adk-admins/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt
<IdleOne> is what i see.
<jono> fixed now
<jono> refresh the page
<IdleOne> perfect!
<jono> thanks!
<dholbach> good morning
<AskUbuntu> how to tackle a problem with ubuntu | http://askubuntu.com/q/228908
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach, good morning!
<dholbach> I'll relocate and be back in ~30m
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: hey, do you have the address of the pad? I'm at school and have some free time now :)
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: one second
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-help-keepup-onair
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
<mhall119> thank you
<mhall119> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: in the case I'm writing a 'contact us if you have guest suggestions' part, should I write my email address?
<JoseeAntonioR> just remembered we have ubuntuonair@gmail.com, will use that (it redirects to my email address)
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: sounds good, we can always change it later, so it's not a big deal
<JoseeAntonioR> great then
<JoseeAntonioR> is it possible to get onair@ubuntu.com to email us? it can redirect to ubuntuonair@gmail.com
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: probably, I'll see who I need to ask
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: filed an RT, IS says it's not a big deal
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, cool then!
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: is the content on the pad fine, or should I be a little bit more specific?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: looks good to me
<mhall119> thanks for the content!
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> did you talk to dpm about the session?
<mhall119> no, I meant to bring it up on our call yesterday, but was side-tracked
<mhall119> dpm: would you like to do a joint on-air session sometime about app development?
 * JoseeAntonioR leaves, school duties call me
<dpm> mhall119, sure!
<dpm> I'm about to enter a call now, when where you thinking to do the session?
<mhall119> dpm: nothing planned, JoseeAntonioR was just looking for ideas for new sessions
<mhall119> jbicha: ping
<dpm> ok, sounds good
<jono> morning all
<dholbach> hey jono
<jbicha> mhall119: hello
<SergioMeneses> jono, \o
<jono> hey dholbach, SergioMeneses :-)
<dholbach> how's life over there? :)
<jono> dholbach, all good here :-)
<jono> glad it is Friday :-)
<jono> I am ready for the weekend!
<jono> long week this week
<dholbach> me too
<dholbach> :)
<jono> dholbach, hows things there?
<jbicha> dholbach: hey, could you add me back to ~ubuntu-sponsors? my membership expired
<dholbach> good good - ready for the WE as well, I'll take the train to Hamburg later on to meet a friend over the weekend
<dholbach> jbicha, sure just a sec
<jono> nice!
<jono> dholbach, I have a quick ADK question for you
<dholbach> jbicha, done
<dholbach> jono, shoot
<jono> it seems the package layout is different to the branch in terms of the generated PDF/ePub
<jono> so I am not sure how to link to them in the web interface
<jono> I would like to put a link on the front page to load the PDF/ePub
<dholbach> jono, maybe we shouldn't ship them in the package - maybe it doesn't make too much sense, but we should just automatically put them up on a webpage through a cronjob
<jono> dholbach, I think we should ship them
<dholbach> ok
<jono> then when you get the package, you can read the docs on your computer in HTML and put th ePDF/ePub on your tablet
<dholbach> jono, how do you feel about the singlehtml page?
<dholbach> ship it as well?
<jono> dholbach, I don't think singlehtml is needed
<jono> just multi-html, pdf, and ePub
<dholbach> jono, alright, I'll get rid of it
<jono> then it gives a well rounded experience
<jono> dholbach, btw, I commented out the search box as it didn't work
<dholbach> jono, I'll file a bug so we can revisit the situation there
<jono> cool, I forgot to file one last night when I was doing this
<dholbach> jono, done and I removed the singlehtml thing
<jono> dholbach, cool, thanks
<dholbach> and I'll file a bug about linking to .pdf and EPUB from the mainpage too
<jono> dholbach, so any thoughts on how we provide a link on the front page of the html to pdf/ePub?
<jono> aha!
<dholbach> I can take a look at that one
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> rrnwexec, still good for our call today later?
<jono> doctormon, hey
<rrnwexec> jono, yup.
<doctormon> hey jono
<jono> doctormon, are you working on a production branch of your cabinet drawing feature?
<jono> rrnwexec, sweet
<doctormon> Not ATM,  working on a school newspaper and a django project for a paid client.
<jono> doctormon, ok, np
<jono> doctormon, our next release will be feb 15th
<jono> so if you have something working before then that would be cool, but if not, that is fine
<jono> gotta feed the family first :-)
<jono> dholbach, dpm, balloons, mhall119 all set?
<dholbach> go go go
 * balloons crosses fingers google will like me today
<dholbach> jono, bug 1090434 fixed and got rid of a bunch of unnecessary files
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1090434 in Ubuntu Advocacy Development Toolkit "Link to .pdf and EPUB resources from mainpage" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090434
<dpm> jono, wrapping up something with the design team, I'll be ready in 2 mins
<jono> dholbach, nice!
<jono> dpm, np
<balloons> no dice.. I may just move to the quantal box...
<jono> poor balloons
<dpm> dholbach, coolbhavi will be rocking it at FOSDEM with a talk on the developer advisory team: https://lists.fosdem.org/pipermail/crossdesktop-devroom/2012-December/000060.html :)
<dholbach> dpm, wow cool
<coolbhavi> SergioMeneses, now :)
<SergioMeneses> coolbhavi, hey hey
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> I have to rush to catch a train
<dholbach> have a great WE eveyrone
<dholbach> see you :)
<coolbhavi> dholbach, have a great weekend
<coolbhavi> ciao!
<dholbach> bye :)
<balloons> bis später!
<dholbach> :-)
<coolbhavi> bye :)
<doctormon> jono: I'm going to schedule that in so I know when it's happening. Do they have a feature freeze?
<jono> mhall119,  can you reddit http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/14/ubuntu-advocacy-development-kit-packaged/
<mhall119> jono: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/14uw5g/ubuntu_advocacy_development_kit_packaged_ready/
<jono> thanks mhall119
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: need translators?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, absolutely!
<jono> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> let me see if I can help translate it, just started holidays!
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, woo!
<jono> that would be great :-)
<jono> mhall119, thanks for the icon fix
<mhall119> np, I'd done that before for other projects, and seeing it trasparent in your screenshot was bothering me ;)
<jono> mhall119, cool
<jono> I just added the DVD media covers :-)
<jono> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8346/8273626428_a2bc0d3c43_b.jpg
<jono> :-)_
<mhall119> nice
<mhall119> are there business card templates available somewhere?
<jono> mhall119, I am sure there are somewhere
<jono> mhall119, any more word on loco.ubuntu.com changes?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: where can I found the source code of the ADK?
<JoseeAntonioR> is lp:ubuntu-adk updated?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yep
<JoseeAntonioR> got it, started now :)
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, cool
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: can translations be open? Already gone through 30 messages and they look untranslated
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-adk looks open to me
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: it's structured, which means people who are not official translators do not give a direct translation, it has to go over a whole approval process
<mhall119> jono: I haven't had time to work on them yet, but daker has already done some
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, hrm
<jono> mhall119, sweet
<jono> mhall119, thanks for checking in with daker
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, so it should be open?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: as you prefer, if you'd like translation teams to review the translations done, do it structured
<JoseeAntonioR> otherwise, it should be open, and if some kind of translation is wrong, then translation teams can fix it, but they don't have to go through the whole process of approving each translation
<jono> mhall119, ping?
<mhall119> jono: pong
<bkerensa> mhall119: what are you doing in July?
<bkerensa> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-15
<mhall119> bkerensa: july?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-12-16
<cjohnston> da da da
<IdleOne> doo doo doo
<IdleOne> is all I want to say to you
<BobJonkman2> I thought serious channel was serious...
<cjohnston> doo doo is serious
<IdleOne> www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v2GDbEmjGE
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-09
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach moves over to the office, brb
<jose-> mhall119: ping
<jose-> mhall119: do you have a minute? I'd like to talk about some urgent stuff about LoCo Council
<jose-> jono: ping
<mhall119> jose-: sure
<jose-> mhall119: can I PM ahead?
<mhall119> sure
<jono> hey jose-
 * jono does not feel well
<jono> :-(
<jose-> ouch
<jose-> jono: can I PM ahead to give you a quick update?
<jono> jose-, sure
<dholbach> all right... I have an invitation to dinner - see you guys tomorrow! :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-10
<dholbach> good morning
<jcastro> marcoceppi, it is time
<jcastro> 22 Leafs this month, 265 this year
<marcoceppi> jcastro: haven't gotten mine yet
<marcoceppi> jcastro: last I got was oct
<marcoceppi> jcastro: OKAY
<jcastro> bring it son
<marcoceppi> 28 leafs, 297 for the year
<jcastro> wow.
<marcoceppi> http://i.imgur.com/NmziTxF.gif
<jose> jono: ping
<jono> hi jose
<jose> hey, I wanted to check with you if you were feeling better
<jose> so you can host your Q&A
<jose> otherwise I can just go ahead and cancel it
<dholbach> all right my friends - I'll call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jose> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> jose: pong
<jose> pleia2: hey, I see there's an Ubuntu Women Team Meeting right now on the fridge
<jose> #ubuntu-meeting is free at this time in case you want to move there
<pleia2> jose: yeah, we'll have to consider it, historically we haven't because folks wanted a bit more privacy
<jose> oh, totally comprehensible
<pleia2> the community is friendlier to us now though, so it seems like a reasonable suggestion
<popey> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57615107-94/ubuntu-touch-os-wins-its-first-smartphone-partner
<popey> \o/
<jose> reddited!
<popey> hehe, we both did
<popey> 2 seconds apart
<jono> jose, sorry, got tied up in calls
 * popey deletes his
<jose> I was about to mine
<popey> nah, you beat me by 2 seconds. I know when I am a loser ㋛
<elfy> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo
<jcastro> I am on a call in 5 minutes, so go go go go
<elfy> hi jorge - want to try and get this discourse/loco/forum thing tied up - so you about on friday at some point so we can sort it out with us and skellat?
<jcastro> what's left to sort?
<jcastro> and sure
<jcastro> I have one call on friday at lunchtime east coast time, other than that I am free all day so schedule whenever
<elfy> just need to make sure that the people asking are the people that should be asking is all
<elfy> ok - what's probably best would be to get skellat to talk to you to arrange a time - I'm about more or less all day - from 0900-2200UTC
<jcastro> I am in the same timezone as he is
<elfy> I'll get him to come here to arrange with you
<elfy> yep
<elfy> probably easier for you 2 to arrange - I'm pretty much ok with whenever within that 13 hour slot
<jcastro> ack
<jose> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo
<jose> mind a quick PM<?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-11
<philipballew> hello all
<dpm> good morning
<elfy> hello dpm
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> hi
<dpm> hi elfy
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm, welcome back!
<dpm> thanks :)
<elfy> marcoceppi: getting 503 service unavailable for discourse
<marcoceppi> elfy: I'm aware, working with the discourse guys. They did some infrastructure upgrades
<elfy> okey doke
<marcoceppi> thanks o/
<elfy> welcome :)
<jcastro> mhall119, is that community update stream today?
<mhall119> jcastro: according to my calendar it is
<mhall119> jono_: are we doing it this week?
<jono_> mhall119, I think it should go ahead, but I can't join
<jono_> I have a conflict
<jono_> mhall119, can you summarize the community stream?
<jcastro> I can't make it this week
<mhall119> sure, what's been going on in the community? :)
<jcastro> but hopefully antonio can
<mhall119> jono_: can you give me some bullet points for community things
<mhall119> ?
<jono_> mhall119, well, I was off much of last week and on Monday, so can you check in with the team
<jono_> just summarize what everyone has been working on
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> mhall119, hey so neither antonio and I can't make it today
<jcastro> perfect storm of dr appointments
<jcastro> mhall119, we'd like to skip this week as we don't have a body
<jcastro> so if you can just say "the server team will be back next week, in the meantime, they've released snapshots of juju, juju gui, and the charm tools for you to play with"
<dholbach> got to rush off, see you tomorrow!
<jcastro> that should be enough
<mhall119> jcastro: can't you just juju add-unit another person?
<jcastro> no
<mhall119> dholbach: so you're not going to present on the store?
<elfy> the mind boggles at all the headless corpses haunting the comm team
<mhall119> somebody needs to charm the jcastro bot so we can hyper-scale it
<dholbach> mhall119, there's little to report - basically just the quick roadmap update
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-12
<dholbach> good morning
<daker> dholbach: mhall119 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW4HkllMQbo ;)
<dholbach> daker, nice pictures :)
 * dholbach calls it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> mhall119, kicked off a thread with the engineering leads to dig into the accessibility thing more
<jono> I think there is a good opportunity here to build community participation around this
<mhall119> jono: great news, I hope we can
<jono> mhall119, agreed
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-13
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<jose> hey jcastro, around?
<jcastro> jose, yo!
<jose> jcastro: hey! I wanted to check with you when can we have a quick meeting with elfy
<jcastro> jose, I am free all day meeting wise except for a call in 30 minutes
<jose> jcastro: if elfy is free, can we do it now?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> lets go!
<jose> elfy: ping?
<elfy> a few minutes
<elfy> czajkowski ping
<czajkowski> pong
<elfy> k
<elfy> jose: I'm here now
<jose> so, I think we're good to go
<jose> whoops
<elfy> not much to really discuss - the only issue we've got is making sure that discourse are only creating categories with the knowledge of the loco point of contact
<elfy> if they aren't I'd say they need to be
<elfy> the forum is happy to close forum area for a loco - as long as it's coming from the contact point
<jose> in the LoCo Council side, we haven't been able to fully discuss this and see pros/cons, we would need a couple days to
<elfy> mmm
<jose> but in my personal opinion I think we need to do a progressive migration from one service to another
<elfy> I agree - ish
<elfy> if that's the case then perhaps we should wait until loco council has talked it over
<elfy> I'm happy - and have block FC vote - to be the point of contact from our side
<jose> we wanted to hear your opinions on this to be able to talk
<elfy> well - our opinion is that we're happy - as the mails from me to the loco council say
<czajkowski> what is block fc vote?
<elfy> the only thing we were worried about - and jcastro concurred - was the couple of forum areas used by loco for supprot
<elfy> czajkowski: they're happy for me to make the decisions - we've talked amongst ourselves - at length - about the loco stuff moving
<jose> if questions have been solved then they would've need to be solved again @ discourse
<elfy> jose: not following that at all
<elfy> majority of the forum loco areas are chat only - no support stuff at all
<elfy> czajkowski: block vote is probably the wrong way to put it - but I assume you know what I mean
<elfy> basically - we're happy for the chat stuff to move to discourse - but we need to be sure that it's not just some random person asking
<elfy> and the loco council will need to deal with their wiki references to forum area
<elfy> jose: you want to postpone this unti you've all discussed this - though I was under the impression that you all had
<jose> it'd be good, we'll be doing something that will definitely help in terms of knowing if the person is a loco contact or not
<jcastro> I usually just look up their contact name in launchpad
<elfy> as long as the loco council is fine - then so are we - we just need then to be notified of a new discourse category and we can close and post a discourse url
<jose> as I said, we'll try to have this discussion asap
<jose> jcastro: mind a quick PM?
<jcastro> sure
<elfy> jose: ok
<elfy> jose: well - when you've discussed, we can finish this off
<jose> sure
<jose> I'm sending out an email to the team right now
<jose> thanks!
 * elfy wanders off again
<elfy> jose: ok - CC the FC where appropriate
<elfy> cheers
<jose> thanks again!
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<dpm> same here, have a fantastic weekend everyone and bye!
<jono> mhall119, hy
<jono> hey
<mhall119> hey
<jono> ok, the draft is at http://pad.ubuntu.com/GOC1wSMNoK - can you go and poke it so it reflects the reality of how people submit a session
<jono> thanks
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> jono: on the bullet about a sample project, we should encourage them to put it somewhere like launchpad in bzr so people can easily grab a copy
<jono> mhall119, I don't think that should be a requirement, but an option - I just want folks to have a script
<jono> brb, call
<mhall119> jono: ok, make a few edits, otherwise it looks good
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jose> jcastro: hey, got to check the rt?
<jcastro> yeah passed it along
<jcastro> the people who maintains blogs are totally backed up
<jcastro> my stuff is also late, :-/
<mhall119> jcastro: does rackspace support juju?
<mhall119> or does juju support rackspace?
<jcastro> not till january via the manual provider
<jcastro> same as digital ocean, linode, etc.
<mhall119> when in january?
<mhall119> I want to move my wordpress sites off AWS and onto Rackspace
<jcastro> jono, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=305viYB-G1U
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-12-14
<jono> jcastro, around?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-08
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> how's life over there? how was your weekend?
<dholbach> did we want to move our call to 12?
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> yeah, I'll do it now if that still works for you
<dholbach> yes, works for me :)
<dpm> done :)
<dholbach> brilliant :)
<dholbach> jono, around?
<jono> dholbach, hey
<jono> sorry, pal, here now
<dholbach> cool
<jono> will invite you to a HO
<dholbach> oh, there was one in the cal already
<dholbach> but I'm happy to join another one if that's easier
<jono> dholbach, oh, coming now
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you again tomorrow!
<dpm> popey, which laptop do you have, was it you who had a Thinkpad X201?
<popey> no, x220
<mhall119> belkinsa: I hope you don't mind, but I added Linux Padawan to my list of Ubuntu Incubator proposals, I think it would be a good project for me to focus on
<dpm> popey, ok, thanks. I remember a while ago you had to install a special kernel for the X220 to work around a particular bug (can't remember which) - do you still have to do that, or are you using the default Ubuntu kernel?
<popey> dpm: i run stock kernel
<popey> Linux deep-thought 3.16.0-25-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 4 12:06:54 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<belkinsa> mhall119, I don't mind it.
<dpm> cool, ty
<elfy> popey: did you forget to add your reply before you sent that mail :p
<popey> keyboard fail
<elfy> :)
<pleia2> computers are hard
<elfy> I heard that
<popey> lets go shopping!
<elfy> you're buying :p
<popey> \o/ I know how to email
<elfy> ha ha
<czajkowski> wow so much mail and tweets to reply back to
<czajkowski> ello all
<popey> hah
<czajkowski> I take your hah and reply with  Zzz
<mhall119> czajkowski: have a strong drink ready before reading
<czajkowski> so here's a thing I never  knew, some peopole post on the outside of a parcel in big letters what the items are inside. large pita when you're not here to collect and they get handed to the person who is getting them as a gift so they can see ;(
<mhall119> that sounds like a pretty terrible idea all around
<czajkowski> Jon saw his present he was getting, on the plus side he could tell me he didn't want it so that was nice
<czajkowski> now trying to arrange sending back of a 3D printer :(
<czajkowski> bleugh
<mhall119> I can just imagine "Very valuable things inside, high resale potential, please don't open"
<mhall119> but it's a 3d printer, he could *make* the things he wanted
<popey> ☻
<czajkowski> on the front marked in big bold size 20 font 3D printer
<mhall119> honestly, I'm not sure the kind of person who would turn down a 3d printer is the right person for czajkowski ;)
<czajkowski> turns out I got a gift wrong
<czajkowski> it had to happen
<popey> which one did you get OOI?
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> http://www.emakershop.com/browse/listing?l=1143
<popey> oh nice!
<popey> lot of work to put together tho
<czajkowski> yup for all of them
<czajkowski> oh well
<czajkowski> back it goes
<mhall119> somebody needs to create a bootstrap bot, who's only function is to automatically build a 3d printer
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/matthewrevell/status/541981237477658624  if you know of anyone let us know :D
<jcastro> hey popey
<jcastro> so, my hp microserver is gettign a bit long in the tooth, CPU-wise I mean
<jcastro> so I ordered this node 304 case, and it's so well designed I can't shut up about it
<jcastro> I'm going to just transplant the OS and storage drives right into it
<popey> ooh!
<popey> wat zat?
<jcastro> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352027
<jcastro> so intel makes this thing called a "20th Anniversary Pentium"
<jcastro> which is like 60 dollars, and is haswell based, and is unlocked so you can OC it if you want
<jcastro> so I got one and a cheap mobo, etc. to toss into this, it hold _6 drives_ in a mini itx case
<jcastro> so I was looking at the new gen HP microservers
<jcastro> but I ended up just getting the parts for much cheaper for one of these builds
<popey> 6 bays!?
<jcastro> popey, the newer HP microservers give you two options, one is an old ivy bridge desktop processor, the other is an expensive Xeon, there's no middle ground. :-/
<jcastro> yeah, 6 bays, unbelivable
<popey> also, HP are evil.
<jcastro> I find pleia2 to be pleasant
<popey> no firmware updates for you unless you pay for a support contract
<popey> exceptions prove rules
<jcastro> wow really?
<popey> yeah
<popey> thats the main reason I wont buy another HP machine
<jcastro> the other problem with my hp, the disk io is just starting to really bother me
<jcastro> I mean, it was relatively cheap
<jcastro> but these days, I need more beefy IO to do stuff on it.
<popey> yeah
<popey> mine is feeling weedy too
<jcastro> My only mistake is my mobo only has 4 sata ports
<jcastro> so I got a 6 port esata pci-e card, but it was like 30 bucks
<bkerensa> popey: mac minis is where its at... cheap and they run Linux
<bkerensa> eck
<bkerensa> jcastro: ^
<jcastro> I don't see how 6 drives fit in that
<pleia2> popey, jcastro - that's ok, hardware is hp inc, I'm hp corp ;)
<pleia2> (really, I'm just hacking on openstack infra and hp what?)
<bkerensa> pleia2: is your company not split yet?
<bkerensa> I thought they were splitting into Printers/Cloud/PC
<pleia2> bkerensa: it hasn't, but I pretend it has whenever anyone talks about hardware
<bkerensa> hah
<popey> ☻
<pleia2> hp corp is cloud and business, hp inc is printers, servers, etc
<pleia2> or at least, will be in a year or so
<mhall119> s/inc/ink/ for maximum punnage
<bkerensa> jcastro: why 6 drives? drop a 1TB in there and call it a day
<jcastro> It's my NAS, it needs multiple drives, unless you see 12TB drives around?
<popey> lulz
 * popey has 12x2TB at home
<popey> need one big-ass mac mini for that! :D
<jcastro> I have 4x2TB laying around from my last NAS, I need to find a use for them
<bkerensa> jcastro: that is a damn lot of data... I am using like less than 1% of a TB for photos and I have tens of thousands
<bkerensa> popey: my NAS http://i.imgur.com/0QlKIBU.jpg
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> NAS and Build Servers anyways
<mhall119> jcastro: is there a way to "shutdown" a juju environment so that I can reclaim memory from these LXC containers I've got running?
<mhall119> but in a way that lets me restart them without bootstrapping and re-deploying?
<jcastro> I believe you can stop the LXC containers
<jcastro> But sec, I dunno if that works
<jcastro> marcoceppi, ^^^
<marcoceppi> mhall119: you cah just do `sudo lxc-ls --fancy`
<marcoceppi> then `sudo lxc-stop -n <conatiner name>`
<marcoceppi> when  you're ready, just start each container up again
<marcoceppi> they'll reregister, etc
<marcoceppi> jcastro: we should just build a `juju-local` plugin
<jcastro> marcoceppi, oh man, that'd be a nice plugin
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> juju pause
<marcoceppi> so you can suspend, restart
<marcoceppi> etc
<jcastro> k, I'll file a bug for later
<marcoceppi> the fact we don't have this yet is silly
 * marcoceppi gets started
<jcastro> marcoceppi, unrelated, don't forget brackets for udtc yo
<jcastro> https://github.com/juju/plugins/issues/38
<jcastro> mhall119, ^
<mhall119> thanks jcastro
<marcoceppi> jcastro: apparently I started this months ago and didn't get very far
<marcoceppi> https://github.com/juju-solutions/juju-local
<jcastro> lol
<jcastro> man dude, post to the list
<jcastro> first I mean
<marcoceppi> dude it's just a readme
<jcastro> oh, lol
<mhall119> jcastro: how do I +1 that?
<jcastro> not sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-09
<pleia2> bkerensa: your message only went to me
<mhall119> jcastro: you should get Reddit using the new reddit charm, their site has barely loaded all day
<jose> mhall119: reddit charm?! where?!
<mhall119> jose: sabdfl mentioned it during his UOS session last month
<jose> ah
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> just when I thought I had caught up on mail mre threds start with the same topics just a different subject :(
<balloons> I agree, so many mailing list threads. They just continue to build in my inbox :-)
<dholbach> I think we need a weekly meeting (at least for now) where people who have ideas and actionable proposals discuss them and people can congregate around ideas
<popey> +1
<dholbach> maybe Friday? 15/16 UTC, usual meeting time?
<czajkowski> +1
<czajkowski> lovely idea
<belkinsa> dholbach, +1 for your idea
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm, popey, balloons: ^ your thoughts?
<dholbach> let me check the #u-meeting cal
<dholbach> friday is free
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good
<dholbach> is 15 utc fine for you? 16 might be better right now for the us west coast
<balloons> will it have an agenda? I fear more of the same unless you have an agenda of ideas and people coming to commit to them
<dholbach> we could make it so that people who feel strongly about a topic or have a specific idea could add it to the agenda
<dholbach> or bring a proposal from the list to the meeting, so we can invite lots of random people and see if they want to help out
<dholbach> we could try to make it a hangout too
<dholbach> if we feel we reach more people this way
<mhall119> dholbach: I share balloons' concerns, we should make the meeting topic about solutions and work items to avoid endless discussion of the problems
<dholbach> mhall119, yes, that's what I meant
<balloons> dholbach, my point is before you plan the date and time, you need to have a solid agenda. I think you could put one together so I don't think it's a barrier persay, but I would do it first
<dholbach> ?
<dholbach> I was planning to make this a permanent institution
<dholbach> at least for the time being
<balloons> ok.. I see it as temporary and as needed
<dholbach> the list can stay around for discussion and generating ideas
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> if the agenda is empty, no need to have a meeting
<dholbach> if you want, we can have a chat in the Q&A later on :)
 * balloons erases his response
<balloons> heh, I suppose this warrants discussion
 * balloons rolls his eyes smiling
<dholbach> haha
 * dholbach hugs balloons
<sotrdofthsstarwa> Is there a term for the group of Canonical + non-Canonical that together comprises the greater Ubuntu project?
<dholbach> "Ubuntu community"?
<mhall119> ^^ that
<sotrdofthsstarwa> No one really seems to be using that in the ML inclusively of Canonical
<mhall119> yeah, the problem is there is no single term for "Those in the Ubuntu community who are not employed by Canonical"
<sotrdofthsstarwa> e.g. ben's phrase "This is something Ubuntu Community or Canonical"
<balloons> sotrdofthsstarwa, interesting.. Do you differentiate?
<mhall119> so "community" is often used as shorthand for that
<sotrdofthsstarwa> balloons, what do you mean by differentiate?
<sotrdofthsstarwa> Oh, like do *I* personally see a difference?
<balloons> sotrdofthsstarwa, yes.. when you say the ubuntu community, do you not mean include canonical in it?
<mhall119> so as dholbach said, "Ubuntu Community" properly defined everybody who participates in and contributes to the Ubuntu project, regardless of their employer
<sotrdofthsstarwa> Before 10 minutes ago I would say no, but now I say yes
<sotrdofthsstarwa> I suppose I might as well clarify wth I'm actually thinking about:
<marcoceppi> jcastro: it's that time again, nest energy report is out
<jcastro> marcoceppi, 10 leafs/ :(
<marcoceppi> 28, stay warm jcastro
<jcastro> ;_;
<balloons> jcastro still not wearing enough hats @ home :-)
<mhall119> my A/C was on yesterday, my heater today, I couldn't compete with you guys
<jcastro> we also were sick over the weekend so I _cranked_ it
<sotrdofthsstarwa> A lot of people use phrases that isolate Canonical from the Ubuntu Community as a whole, Ben K being just one example.
<balloons> I've seen him in gloves now, he's hardcore marcoceppi
<marcoceppi> balloons: I know, he's trying to shard
<mhall119> sotrdofthsstarwa: I wouldn't use ben as a role model on that
<sotrdofthsstarwa> mhall119, agreed, but he's just the example freshest in my mind
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I've had the AC on all month, still haven't switched to heat
<sotrdofthsstarwa> And really I just want to be able to use a phrase that's inclusive
<sotrdofthsstarwa> Because it doesn't matter whether  I'm fixing a documentation typo or Jorge C is hacking on juju or whatever, it's all Ubuntu
<marcoceppi> jcastro: you also have like a million times the sqft that I do
<mhall119> sotrdofthsstarwa: "Ubuntu Community" is inclusive
<jcastro> sotrdofthsstarwa, I just say "all contributors"
<sotrdofthsstarwa> Anyway yeah, I like "Ubuntu Community"
<sotrdofthsstarwa> Thanks all
<mhall119> speaking as a Canonical employee, I don't like being segregated when people use the term "community" as ben does
<marcoceppi> me neither :(
<sotrdofthsstarwa> FWIW, I think you all are doing great work and without it I wouldn't be able to buy a phone with Ubuntu on it so... you know... that's awesome
<mhall119> sotrdofthsstarwa: :)
<balloons> I echo mhall119 here in that I mean everyone when I say community.
<dholbach> +1
<nigelb> bkerensa: man, I'm jealous you didn't have to take a long flight back :P
<sotrdofthsstarwa> Anyway, bottom line, words are powerful and help set framing for conversation participants.
<jcastro> popey, my new hardware gets here today
<jcastro> popey, but man, the design of the node304 has blown me away.
<jcastro> rubber grommets built in for the drives for vibration/noise, channels to tuck in wires for neatness, an external fan switch to control all three fans' speeds.
<dholbach> popey, balloons: shall I set up the hangout and ubuntuonair in a bit?=
<balloons> dholbach, sure, thanks!
<popey> dholbach: are we doing it again?
<dholbach> popey, dpm pinged us about it?
<dholbach> he said that Mike would be busy working on developer.u.c
<popey> sorry, catching up with irc after being afk for 1 hour is surprisingly hard it seems
<popey> ok
<dpm> dholbach, I think it should be enough if there is two of us
<dholbach> I replied that I was somewhat knackered after a long drive last night, but that I'd be up for it
<dholbach> shall we play rock paper scissors to figure it out? :-)
<popey> no, it's fine, I'll join ☻
<popey> now my PC spontaneously rebooted while I was afk, my webcam works again!
<popey> \o/ Year of the Linux desktop!
<balloons> wahoo!
<balloons> it's self-correcting!
 * balloons notes he is now redundant. Pc's fix themselves
<dholbach> balloons, enjoy your holidays
<popey> ugh, just checked my webcam and I look like death
<popey> flu \o/
 * dholbach hugs popey
<dholbach> all right... posted on Twitter
<dholbach> FB is next
<dholbach> can somebody do G+?
 * popey does
<dholbach> <3
<popey> 184K members on the Ubuntu community on G+!?!?!
<dholbach> I guess all your friends joined the Ubuntu community then?
<popey> both of them did, yes.
<dholbach> I thought that was the 184k :)
<dholbach> everyone's popey's friend
<popey> "They're not my friends, they're just people who owe me money"
<dholbach> http://www.blogrebellen.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Last-Christmas-I-1.jpg
<balloons> elfy, I was awaiting your reply :-)
<balloons> hugs!
<balloons> I know someone here, perhaps popey or elfy knows the answer to this. How can I get a nice email alias @ ubuntu.com? I'd like balloons naturally!
<popey> !membership > balloons
<ubot2> balloons, please see my private message
<popey> what's your launchpad nick?
<balloons> nskaggs
<popey> the default is that
<popey> you can file an RT and ask for it maybe
<balloons> popey, so by default though I should have one.. hmm.. afaik, I don't have any
<popey> you do
<popey> nskaggs@ubuntu.com
<popey> thats the default for all ubuntu members
<balloons> popey, mind emailing me there and seeing if it shows? self-mailing doesn't bring anything to me
<popey> already done
<elfy> I did :)
<elfy> ha ha
<balloons> lol.. boom, I see it
<balloons> thanks guys!
<elfy> balloons: if you send from gmail I think it goes bang somewhere out over the Atlantic
<popey> #hehe
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
 * belkinsa hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs belkinsa back :)
<elfy> cya dholbach
<elfy> and hi belkinsa :)
<dholbach> bye elfy :)
<belkinsa> o/ elfy
<belkinsa> popey, did you e-mail UW Mailing-list on how to get invoulved in Ubuntu Phone Project?
<popey> not yet.
<popey> thanks for the reminder
<belkinsa> Okay.
<jose> balloons: ping, to confirm who'll be hosting the session tomorrow
<balloons> jose, unless popey wants to join me, it'll be me as the one man show
<jose> ack
<popey> I can't. it's podcast night.
<balloons> popey, heh, you'd be bored anyway :-)
<popey> haha
<balloons> <3
<popey> no no no!
<popey> everyone loves autopilot
<popey> even me........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<popey> sorry, whuh?
<balloons> you love it.. But listening to me drone one about it while screencasting; probably not so much
<balloons> now salem could always use the screentime. Might make it more palatable :-)
<popey> :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-10
<bkerensa> jono: have you checked out Oculus Rift? This technology is amazing
<jono> bkerensa, not tried one yet, I *really* want to :-)
<jono> do you have one?
<bkerensa> jono: no but tbh I am going to get one the tech was very impressive
<bkerensa> jono: mozilla had some at their all hands to show off their VR browser
<bkerensa> they used two quadcopter to fly from bottom of golden gate bridge to the top
<jono> bkerensa, yeah, I saw the FF VR stuff - looks awesome :-)
<bkerensa> so if you jump in the air
<bkerensa> your in the air dropping
<bkerensa> 100% realistic
<bkerensa> jono: samsung just came out with a rift thats only $199 so I think thats going to be on my christmas list ;)
<jono> bkerensa, I am waiting for the PS4 headset :-)
<jono> I am really excite for VR
<jono> I think it will be awesome for games, but I am really looking forward to it's application in the philanthropic space
<jono> e.g. training doctors and crisis management workers
<bkerensa> jono: that would be pretty damn cool
<bkerensa> jono: my cousin does biologist research in the marsh in SF Bay
<jono> no kidding
<jono> cool :-)
<bkerensa> jono: I just told her she should film the marsh and convert it to VR
<bkerensa> so people can explore her doctorate research
<jono> yeah, will be cool seeing all the additive tech that comes out of it - different scanners, modeling and more
<jono> I am just excited that the VR momentum is finally moving
<bkerensa> yeah
<jono> with Sony, Samsung, Oculus and others
<bkerensa> very innovative times we are in
<jono> so I was stoked to see the Mozilla work :-)
<jono> no kidding
<jono> the future is going to be amazing :-)
<bkerensa> jono: so I have to ask... How did you meet Seth Green?
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> bkerensa, I was introduced to him via Peter Diamandis
<bkerensa> ah cool
<jono> he loves XPRIZE
<jono> and he was keen to help with Global Learning
<jono> so I asked him if I could come and interview him
<jono> which he was cool to do
<bkerensa> Thats awesome
<jono> so we shot it at the Robot Chicken studio
<jono> in this awesome arcade room they have
<bkerensa> very cool
<jono> I was also going to interview the Mythbusters, but the timing didn't quite work out
<bkerensa> aww
<bkerensa> that would be cool
<jono> it was weird interviewing Seth
<jono> as I had never interviewed that kind of celeb before
<bkerensa> did he have a PR or Agent there to say "don't answer that"
<jono> I have interviewed famous software people, but not, y'know, really famous people :-)
<jono> no, it was a totally open book
<bkerensa> thats legit
<jono> his assistant just coordinated logistics with our film crew
<jono> yeah, Seth very explicitly said, anything is cool
<bkerensa> jono: is the interview on the web?
<jono> in the 10 mins before we started all we talked about was ninja turtles :-)
<jono> bkerensa, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jgdm-O7g7dM is the cut version
<jono> which has some awkward cuts
<jono> there is a longer uncut version which I am going to release
<bkerensa> nice
<bkerensa> jono: I got to meet Macklemore & Ryan Lewis last Friday
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Mozilla hired them for our all hands party
<jono> bkerensa, yeah, I saw that
<jono> that is neat :-)
<jono> did you get to touch his awesome coat?
<jono> :-)
<bkerensa> I did not
<bkerensa> we shook hands
<jono> Macklemore seems like a genuinely top bloke
<bkerensa> and one of his dancers kicked my johnnie walker on me
<jono> I have seen some interviews with him
<bkerensa> so after his set they actually talked to me
<jono> oh shucks
<bkerensa> :d
<jono> that sucks
<jono> nice!
<bkerensa> well
<jono> that is cool they played the Moz party
<jono> they are a pretty big deal right now
<bkerensa> yeah they picked up four grammys this year apparently
<jono> wow
<bkerensa> I like their intro though
<bkerensa> they talked about the country being in turmoil
<bkerensa> it wasn't just about performing
<jono> right
<jono> that is cool, so long as it doesn't turn into full Rage Against The Machine lectures between songs :-)
<bkerensa> heh
<jono> I love RATM but his ranting gets a bit old :-)
<jono> that's one thing I always suck at when I played with Severed Fifth, not much meaningful between song banter
<jono> just bad English puns
<bkerensa> jono: are you going to start playing again?
<jono> fortunately, our audiences were mostly friends :-)
<jono> bkerensa, I'd like too, but I just don't have time right now
<jono> I have actually written and recorded most of an album
<jono> I just need to lay down the vocals and mix it
<jono> I just have loads to do at work
<jono> bkerensa, are you doing SCALE in Feb?
<bkerensa> jono: Yeah I plan to be there and were talking about having a Webmaker Lab for kids in addition to our booth
<jono> sweet
<bkerensa> but probably wont be promoting Firefox OS this year... instead hoping to show off Dev Edition of Firefox
<jono> will be fun to catch up
<jono> ahhh nice
<jono> yeah, lots of new toys going into FF it seems
<jono> that IDE in a browser stuff is the bomb
<bkerensa> Yeah its pretty exciting stuff... I love the Responsive View tool
 * bkerensa better head to sleep
<bkerensa> jono have a good evening
<jono> night, pal
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> jose, happy birthday!
<dholbach> hola ara!
<ara> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> ara, how's life? how are you doing?
<ara> dholbach, doing well, how about you?
<dholbach> doing well myself - thanks :)
<silverlion> o/ everybody
<jcastro> mhall119, I'm all set for this morning!
<mhall119> jcastro: \o/
<jcastro> url me yo
<silverlion> aloha elfy
<elfy> hi silverlion :)
<silverlion> long time no read ;)
<silverlion> everything alright?
<elfy> heh
<jose> thanks, dholbach! :)
<elfy> I'm almost always about pre 0830UTC and post 1700UTC
<elfy> hi jose
<jose> hey elfy
<silverlion> o/ jose
<jose> hey silverlion, long time no see
<silverlion> jose, well I've been online but mostly idling because of my RL
<jose> comprehensible :)
<silverlion> but today I had to take a surgery so I'm grounded for today and tomorrow ... means I've got plenty of time to hang around here while getting things done at the keyboard
<jose> silverlion: you all good?
<silverlion> jose, sure. it's been a small one to get rid of infected skin tissue at my foot
<jose> hope you get better soon :)
<silverlion> thankx. all depends on how the wound is healing
<silverlion> have been cooling it all day
<silverlion> o/ jono
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-11
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach goes and gets more coffee
<silverlion> o/
<dholbach> dpm_, here's a mix of a radio show of a friend of mine - you might like some of the music being played: http://www.mixcloud.com/FreakAssE/the-freakouternational-radio-show-23-051214/
 * dpm_ turns speaker on
<dholbach> at around 30:00 he invites another guy to play - the guy promises to play "kinky swing" :)
<dpm> "Berlin's finest shellack DJ"... that sounds promising
<silverlion> o/
<dpm> dholbach, the swing part of the mix is really good (the rest is not really my thing) - say good work to your friend :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
<silverlion> pleia2 : ping
<pleia2> silverlion: pong
<silverlion> pleia2 : man you are fast ^^
<silverlion> pleia2 : I'm pinging you because belkinsa made me aware of your questionaire for ubuntu women
<pleia2> not mine, I'm taking a cycle off from ubuntu women :)
<silverlion> pleia2 : oh. you are mentioned as a contact on the blog
<silverlion> so I thought you knew a little more
<silverlion> my bad
<pleia2> yeah, that's a little dated now
<silverlion> enjoy your day ;)
<pleia2> best to ask all questions related to that over in #ubuntu-women or on our mailing list :)
<silverlion> kk thanks pleia2
<silverlion> and sorry for disturbance
<pleia2> no need to apologize, hope you find what you're looking for
 * silverlion would like to get his hands on the code behind that questionaire ;)
<pleia2> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women/ubuntu-women.org/orienting-quiz
<silverlion> pleia2 : thankx
<pleia2> does anyone aside from dholbach have access to ubuntu-communit-team for moderation?
<pleia2> he's the only one listed as an admin, but moderators aren't listed so figured I'd ask
<pleia2> (I'm not volunteering, after sounder I quit from these community discussion lists ;))
<popey> yes
<popey> i do
<popey> done
<pleia2> thanks :)
<popey> we both run listadmin on that list multiple times a day, so it's not usually long before moderated mails get through
<pleia2> good to know
<popey> however, now you know, feel free to ping me ☻
<pleia2> who is our community phone person these days, popey?
<pleia2> I need a who does what chart :)
<pleia2> (not for phone, for the community team people)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-12
<pleia2> jose: I think dholbach will be leading this, anything we need to do to get an on air thingy tomorrow morning at 16UTC? http://pad.ubuntu.com/LeadershipActions
<pleia2> I won't be around, so just want to make sure it's all sorted
<popey> pleia2: effectively we can all do it all.
<popey> pleia2: and if you asked any of us, we'd pass it to the right people.
<pleia2> popey: oh good :) thanks
<jose> pleia2: I'll add it to the calendar right now
<pleia2> jose: thank you :)
<jose> np!
<skellat> jose: Are you going to be able to be on-camera for LoCo Council for the on-air bit in the morning...or were we invited to take part at that level?
<jose> no, I am busy
<skellat> I'll be available but even though we've got LoCo-related items on the agenda tomorrow we weren't invited
 * skellat cleans things up so he can be ready in the morning to contribute constructively
<dholbach> good morning
<silverlion> good morning community
<elfy> morning silverlion
<silverlion> elfy hey buddy how is your friday?
<elfy> good - a day off :D
<silverlion> elfy I've had the last 3 days off
<silverlion> :P
<silverlion> :D
<elfy> Ihave the next 3 days off :)
<silverlion> well that equals everything ^^
<silverlion> I volunteered to work the next three days because I got bored at home
<czajkowski> morning
<silverlion> good morning czajkowski
<belkinsa_> popey: Have you e--mailed UW Mailing-list on how to get invoulved in Ubuntu Phone Project?
<belkinsa_> dholbach: do you have a minute for a PM?
<dholbach> belkinsa_, sure
<dholbach> here's a quick summary of what people brought up on the pad: https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2014/12/summarising-the-last-cc-meeting/
<dholbach> hangout starting in ~40m
<dholbach> balloons, mhall119, popey, dpm: who of you is going to be at the hangout?
<belkinsa_> Is the meeting will be done in #ubuntu-on-air?
<dpm> dholbach, I was planning to attend
<balloons> all starts in 40 yes?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> cool
<belkinsa_> Thank you.
<dholbach> I'll set up the hangout
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> done, and ubuntuonair.com is updated as well
<balloons> does anyone know how to get images to wrap sanely? I wasn't able to do it on http://91.189.93.108:8080/en/apps/qml/ to make it mirror the old site
<balloons> ignore me
<mhall119> dholbach: I'll be there
<dholbach> cool
<dpm> balloons, you can use columns for that
<dholbach> anyone else who's going to join in later on?
<skellat> dholbach: I can be there
<belkinsa_> I'm, but you have to invite me within the Hangout as I'm on the tablet's app.
<belkinsa_> But if you need my e-mail to do so, it's barsookmud@gmail.com
<dholbach> cool
 * skellat goes to shave really quickly and otherwise make himself presentable
<belkinsa_> Can someone invite mt to the hangout within it?
<jose> dholbach: ^
<jose> dholbach: thanks for taking care of this one :)
<dholbach> anytime
<dholbach> belkinsa_, I'll invite as soon as I joined the hangout
<belkinsa_> Okay, thank you.  I should be in one your circles, I think you have added me once.
<skellat> And I'm available for adding in too
<czajkowski> think it's just the CC folks that cant attend today
<czajkowski> sorry folks
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYf-SnhrhH9IWXkIeepEHq9nNH1HtlNlDdF-CQS9j__aSk2NoA for anyone who wants to join in
<dholbach> also make sure you're in #ubunut-on-air
<jono> dholbach, hey
<jono> can I join the hangout?
<jono> or this just you?
<dholbach> jono, jose, belkinsa_, skellat, balloons, mhall119, popey, dpm (and everyone else): https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYf-SnhrhH9IWXkIeepEHq9nNH1HtlNlDdF-CQS9j__aSk2NoA
<jose> can't join this one, sorry :(
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> alll right - I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<mhall119> thanks everyone!
<belkinsa> Re: http://pad.ubuntu.com/LeadershipActions What does lower-lever Leadership opportunities mean?
<elfy> belkinsa: from the original pad "    Lack of opportunity to lead -- it is daunting to step up to highly visible leadership roles; we need to ensure there are some lower level, obtainable leadership opportunities."
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<elfy> welcome :)
<elfy> hi jono - thanks for being at the hangout :)
<jono> elfy, thanks, pal :-)
<elfy> wasn't good time for me - as I suspected, there were 3 or 4 teen girls wandering around in here after school lol
<silverlion> so what? I've had my brother around me while listening :D
<elfy> and would you all have appreciated the squealing?
<elfy> I wouldn't have :p
<elfy> or the elfy shouting at them :)
<popey> ☻
<elfy> hi popey :)
<popey> hey elfy
<popey> hows you?
<elfy> pretty good thanks - 1/3'd of the way through my weekend :p
<elfy> have some grape juice kicking around waiting for me too ...
<jono> elfy, hehe
<elfy> too old to be drinking too much beer now jono :)
<jono> hehe
<jono> you are never too old :-)
 * popey is enjoying some cobra
<popey> cheeky nibbles in the oven
<elfy> jono: not too old to drink it of course not, but my days of counting beer in gallons are over :p
<jono> wise :-)
<elfy> indeed - you'd not believe how much weight I lost :D
<dpm> good night everyone, and have a great weekend!
<bkerensa> Ubuntu for Mac
<bkerensa> http://download-start.com/downloads/107781
<bkerensa> Platform: Windows
<bkerensa> being advertised on Google/Yahoo/Ping
<bkerensa> Bing*
<cprofitt> hello all
<belkinsa> o/ cprofitt
<cprofitt> Ubuntu for Windows... is that real or a malware spoof?
<cprofitt> bkerensa: not aware of an executable for Ubuntu
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-12-13
<bkerensa> cprofitt: its malware
<bkerensa> there apparently are a few sites advertising it on the search engines
<cprofitt> what is the best path to shutting it down?
<pleia2> the form linked on http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy
<pleia2> that's not just for asking questions, also reporting
 * pleia2 back to work so she can take a proper Saturday off this week
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-07
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<czajkowski> aloha
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle: developer.u.c is broken for me - does it work for you?
<dholbach> "Internal Server Error"
<davidcalle> dholbach, was broken for a few seconds, now works
<dholbach> davidcalle, developer.u.c redirects me to developer.u.c/zh-cn
<davidcalle> dholbach, can you try in private nav?
<dholbach> at least in chromium
<dholbach> ah, it works there
<dholbach> bizarre
<davidcalle> dholbach, at least, chinese redirections seem to be fixed, no more 404 when going to cn.duc/en/* pages
<dholbach> great
<davidcalle> dholbach, dpm, I just took a small break from fixing duc on new django: here is a new scopes landing page : https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/
<dholbach> davidcalle, where does the "missing flash plugin" come from?
<dholbach> davidcalle, is this still the same issue with the video plugin?
<dholbach> apart from that: really nice work
<dholbach> btw some new djangocms modules got new releases, including video - maybe that issue is fixed then? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, hmm, do you have flash enabled? Once the iframe enablement lands, it will be replaced by the standard yt player, the django cms one is this ugly flash one.
<dholbach> I disabled it locally
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok, I'm going to add a "Watch on Youtube" link underneath for the moment.
<dholbach> yeah, no worries - as I said: maybe the new updates will fix that one
<davidcalle> dholbach, true, if they move to an html5 player, that's a big win for everyone :)
<dpm> davidcalle, it looks fantastic! Just two small things as feedback - it seems we tend to use full rows for video on other sites: http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/juju. I'm not saying we have to too, just an example. However, I think if we have the small video, I'd put the text on the column to the right, otherwise the column looks empty, as the previous and next ones are full rows
<davidcalle> dpm, tried that of course, but the player doesn't resize with columns, so it's either a fixed very large video that will stay this size even if the page is resized, or this. For the same reason, text on the right gets under the video (even with a z-index) on mobile.
<davidcalle> dpm, note that it will go away when the iframe thing lands later this week.
<davidcalle> s/thing/fix :)
<dpm> davidcalle, cool, good work!
<davidcalle> dpm, oh wait, no flash player on mobile! /me connects two neurons
<davidcalle> Putting it on the right then :)
<dholbach> balloons, popey: where do I send people who want to add tasks or become mentors?
<popey> dholbach, #ubuntu-google
<dholbach> ok
<balloons> dholbach, also, this wiki page has lots of info for would be mentors: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleCodeIn
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: team call?
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you tomorrow! :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-08
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, the iot devices you asked for... were they going to be for the demo during the talk or lightning talk or for a booth we have?
<dpm> dholbach, rather for the booth, but I guess it's up to Sergio and Manik if they want to show some devices at the talk or lightning talk as well
<dholbach> all right, will ask
<dpm> cool, thanks
<dholbach> thanks
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> davidcalle, ping
<davidcalle> thanks dholbach :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, ping
<dholbach> davidcalle, ping
<dholbach> davidcalle, ping
<dholbach> :-P
<davidcalle> :D
<dholbach> just making sure it works
 * dholbach sends davidcalle 2 pings
 * dholbach sends davidcalle -1 pings
 * dholbach sends davidcalle 6427642765426 pings
 * dholbach taking QA duties seriously today
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm setting up irccloud as a firefox webapp (to overcome port blocking at the office), and wanted to check if notifications were decent
<dholbach> ah great
<dholbach> all right... lunch time - see you later
<davidcalle> same, ty for your QA effort :p
<dholbach> :)
<popey> davidcalle, no
<davidcalle> ty popey  :)
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: who does the Q&A today?
<dholbach> we skipped last time, right?
<popey> We did
<popey> you and I did the previous one
<popey> so we're out of step now
 * dholbach lost all orientation in life
<davidcalle> Can't, crowded office today
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: do you why HTML comments are stripped fomr RawHTML plugins?
<dholbach> or is that a general thing?
<davidcalle> dholbach: because the editor strips many things by default, regardless of the plugin
<davidcalle> eg. the fix landing today to allow iframes
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm looking for the right documentation on how to enable them
<balloons> No can do q and a today.. gci is keeping popey and i quite busy, heh
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok, no worries
<dholbach> I'll leave it as an XXX: in the code
<davidcalle> Too late, I'm in the rabbit hole :P
<dholbach> don't worry - it's not that important :)
<davidcalle> Fact of the day: the latest version of html5lib is version 0.9999999/1.0b8
<davidcalle> dholbach: ok :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I know what https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1522570 is about /me fixes
<davidcalle> dholbach: oh, the fix is in draft and not published
<davidcalle> dholbach: I guess you are working on the page. /me keeps his finger off the blue button
<dholbach> davidcalle, feel free to change it
<davidcalle> alright :)
<dpm> balloons, popey, dholbach, ok, I'll step in for the Q&A today. Who can join?
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle can't - balloons said that he and popey were busy, so I guess it's the two of us - not sure about mhall119
<dpm> yeah, mhall119, is off today
<popey> ahhh
<dpm> dholbach, shall we go for an european Q&A today, then?
<dholbach> dpm, let's :)
<balloons> :p
<dpm> dholbach, ok, cool, let's start the announcements, then. Which social network do you want to pick?
<dholbach> I can do all - it's not a lot of work
 * balloons hears dpm and dholbach doing the entire cast in old German
<dholbach> shall I set up the event and uonair as well?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, the event set in advance always helps
<dpm> as the uoa account subscribers then see the event
<dholbach> ok, I'll do that
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dholbach> uonair is updated
<dholbach> twitter/fb/g+ updated
<dpm> thanks!
<dholbach> dpm, another round of publicity for the q&a? :)
<dpm> dholbach, yep!
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow! :)
<jonobacon> mhall119, hey
<jonobacon> ready when you are
<mhall119> jonobacon: joining now
<pleia2> mhall119: folks don't need scale ticket to get into ubucon, right?
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-09
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach, how are things?
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<davidcalle> dholbach, same :)
<dholbach> :)
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<mhall119> pleia2: that is correct, but we are encouraging everybody to get a scale ticket anyway, both to support our host event and also to attend scale because it's worth attending
<czajkowski> mhall119: but that can skew your metrics if you go down thet route XXXXX registered XX attended
<czajkowski> looks  liek a higher drop out
<mhall119> czajkowski: I don't follow, are you saying we'll have people register for UbuCon but not attend because we're also encouraging them to attend scale?
<dholbach> belkinsa: you're not in the CC channel
<dholbach> davidcalle: how are things looking on staging? do you need help with anything?
<mhall119> dpm: team call?
<dholbach> davidcalle: let me know if I can help with anything
<davidcalle> dholbach: I will certainly tomorrow, to test and review the menu thing
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> did you find anything which looked broken?
<dholbach> or did you have an idea why the menu didn't show up?
<davidcalle> dholbach: not yet no, but that's my goal by tomorrow
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :-)
<pleia2> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> pleia2: would you be willing to write a blog post promoting your talk at UbuCon? It would help us grow interest and attendees
<pleia2> mhall119: it's on my list :)
<mhall119> thank you :)
<mhall119> pleia2: do you have a timeframe for when you plan on publishing?
<mhall119> so I can spread other posts out
<pleia2> mhall119: not really, everything is chaos over here
<mhall119> pleia2: no worries, it's not urgent to get it, I just want to make sure we don't have a whole bunch of posts next week, then nothing at all for two weeks after
 * pleia2 nods
<dpm> pleia2, more ubucon questions :) do you happen to know if Scarlett has submitted the Kubuntu talk to the SCALE website?
<dpm> actually, I can ping her myself on #ubuntu-devel
<pleia2> dpm: I'm sure she has not
<pleia2> dpm: but you should follow up directly
<dpm> ok, will do that
<pleia2> can't make the time for the scale call today :(
<mhall119> pleia2: no worries, anything you wanted brought up or questions asked?
<pleia2> nope, I'm good
<mhall119> dpm: the "Register for SCALE" button on http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/register/ points to the UbuCon meetup.com page
<pleia2> amusingly, until last night the "register" for ubucon link on loco.ubuntu.com linked to scale registration
<mhall119> heh, one way or another we'll like to all of the right places
<dpm> oh man...
<dpm> that was me copying and pasting the button HTML code
<dpm> sorry about that
<dpm> yes, at least we'll all get together at the right venue!
<czajkowski> what is the difference in google code and google summer of code ?
<mhall119> timeframe and who participates I think
<mhall119> GCI is middle/highschoo, GSoC is college/university
<czajkowski> ah
<pleia2> and summer of code is a much more involved internship type thing with a major project to work and report on
<pleia2> code-in is a bunch of little tasks done over a few weeks
<czajkowski> pleia2: ahh I see
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-10
<dholbach> happy birthday jose!
<jose> thanks, dholbach! \o/
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
 * dholbach → dentist
<davidcalle> dholbach: good luck o/
<dholbach> this time I know it's going to take a bit longer :)
<dholbach> davidcalle: which current branch is what's on staging?
<dholbach> belkinsa: you're not in the CC channel
<davidcalle> dholbach: https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/django-1.8-cms-2.3
<davidcalle> dholbach: I haven't had time to do a write up of the staging process, I'll do my best to have it ready for tomorrow, so we'll can go over it together
<dholbach> davidcalle: excellent
<dholbach> your branch is the one I looked at and which I based the importer rework on, so that's good :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: menus! https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/
<davidcalle> dholbach: no idea what fixed it, but migrate --list and doing missing migrations "--fake" one by one fixed it.
<davidcalle> dholbach: the fact the the "--fake" option actually fixes thing in the db is beyond me and slightly infuriating, though :)
<dholbach> woah
<dholbach> nice work davidcalle
<dholbach> you're a hero
<davidcalle> hah, thanks dholbach, but I'm so glad we now have CI running, it will avoid us many trial and error when deploying things.
<dholbach> I can't wait for your explanation of how it all works tomorrow :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: can't wait to fully understand it myself! :p
<dholbach> haha
<jose> dpm: ping
<dpm> jose, otp, but feel free to ask!
<jose> dpm: have you thought about setting up something like carpooling from the airport to the hotel? I personally won't have a problem giving a ride to someone if I'm already there
<dpm> jose, good idea. Perhaps it might be worth adding a section on the wiki or on the "getting there" page on ubucon.org?
<jose> dpm: sounds good to me, and maybe something we can discuss in depth later?
<dpm> jose, it might be worth perhaps sending an e-mail to ubuntu-community-team@ ?
<jose> will do!
<mhall119> dpm: jose: there's also a train (or trains) that can get you from the Bob Hope Airport (BUR) to the convention center
<mhall119> Richard can probably help provide info for gettign there
<jose> mhall119: oh, I was talking about LAX - I don't find any flights that get me to BUR
<mhall119> jose: probably no direct international flights there, not sure if you could get a connecting flight though
<jose> oh, I always connect in Houston
<dpm> I added some info on travel on http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/travel-and-accommodation - if you guys know anything else that should be added, feel free to edit
<jose> thanks, United
<jose> woah, BUR flights are double the price!
<mhall119> wow, not for me, that sucks
<mhall119> well, doesn't for me, but it does for you
<jose> hehe
<balloons> open question. So we now have some playlists containing all the UOS videos :-) What account should we put them under?
<mhall119> ubuntuonair?
<balloons> that was my thought, just wanted to see what others had in mind
<mhall119> there's also celebrateubuntu
<mhall119> I don't know who owns that though
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: current issues with the django / django cms upgrade: http://pad.ubuntu.com/I52eWD9zXl
<mhall119> and ubuntudevelopers
<dpm> balloons, I'd rather say ubuntudevelopers
<dpm> that's where we've put most of our convergence videos
<dpm> in any case either ubuntuonair or ubuntudevelopers. celebrateubuntu is for shiny stuff - scopes videos, etc
<balloons> ok, I don't have access to ubuntudevelopers if we want to go there. Anyone want to help out? Just need to run a copy to copy the playlist to the account
<mhall119> dholbach probably has access
<dholbach> to the youtube account? I tried a while ago, but couldn't login
<dholbach> davidcalle, dpm: can you publish blog posts? and have them turn up on /blog?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, mine appears on the front page as "Test"
<dholbach> hum... for me in my local install it doesn't show up - I have to use the article url to view it
<balloons> mhall119, do you have ubuntudevelopers youtube access?
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> if dholbach doesn't, I don't know who would
<dholbach> popey I think
<popey> uhhh
<dholbach> davidcalle: we totally need a lorem ipsum plugin
<popey> I do!
<dholbach> davidcalle: I'll add this as a Critical task
<mhall119> heh
<dholbach> davidcalle: with a freh db (no imported data), I add a blog entry and going to /en/blog it says "No entries yet."
<davidcalle> dholbach, hmm... Less critical than the lorem ipsum and cat pictures plugin, but we should look into this, right.
<mhall119> dholbach: did you categorize it as english?
<dholbach> details!
<dholbach> let me try
<mhall119> Zinnia has no multi-language support built in, so we use categories to filter what's displayed on /en/ vs /zh-cn/
<balloons> popey, :-) I'll pm you the playlists for whenever
<dholbach> mhall119: 'english'?
<dholbach> or what should the category say?
<mhall119> dholbach: let me check the production site
<mhall119> dholbach: so the slug should match the language code
<dholbach> ah now it works
<dholbach> sorry
<mhall119> :)
<dholbach> the slug was 'english' which didn't help :)
<mhall119> no worries, that was a bit of a hack to get working
<dholbach> initdb could probably add it :)
<mhall119> yeah, it should
<mhall119> add it to the list
<dholbach> ok, noted it down
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: will you have a bit of time to help fix the three issues marked with [x] in the pad?
<mhall119> really initdb should just go through settings.LANGUAGES and create one for each
<mhall119> dholbach: do you know the root cause of any of them?
<dholbach> I could imagine that the first one might be a migration issue somehow
<davidcalle> dholbach, can't really access it on mobile, but sure
<dholbach> the missing menu can be reproduced locally, so something we can probably fix
<mhall119> does it not delete the page, or just not give any indication that it has delete the page?
<mhall119> yeah, the menu thing is probably a template issue
<dholbach> mhall119: in structure mode it's about deleting a plugin
<mhall119> oh, ok
<dholbach> and the publish issue could be an upstream problem, but I don't know
<mhall119> dholbach: what page is missing the menyu?
<dholbach> hum... davidcalle: on https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/blog/ we have the menu - or is anything else missing there?
<dholbach> dpm: ^
<dpm> dholbach, not sure, it was davidcalle who added the comment
<mhall119> dholbach: ok, the one we link to in the menus is https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/community/blog/
<dpm> dholbach, mhall119 - http://www.django-cms.org/en/addons/aldryn-newsblog/ <- seems to support i18n
<mhall119> /en/blog/ is just there for Zinnia to display actual articles
<davidcalle> on blog post pages, there should be breadcrumbs to navigate at the top, see any blog post on prod
<dpm> we've got enough to do on this one, but something to bear in mind for a future upgrade
<mhall119> dpm: how about we give it a try on ubucon.org first?
<dpm> good idea
<mhall119> davidcalle: oh yes, I see the problem now
<mhall119> davidcalle: could it be caused by your subnav menu fix to CMS pages?
<dpm> marcoceppi, have you had the chance to look at the implementation of the update-source action for the ubucon.org charm? Or can you give us some pointers for someone else to have a go at it?
<mhall119> or maybe the zinnia template needs the same fix
<mhall119> probably that one
<marcoceppi> dpm: I haven't yet, do you need to update source?
<dpm> marcoceppi, yeah, I've got at least a fix to the sources that would be good to get in
<marcoceppi> dpm: I can help get it in manually for now
<davidcalle> mhall119, don't think so, it's a css fix, and it's only applied locally on the server not in the branch, dholbach, do you have it on your local deployment?
<dpm> marcoceppi, that'd be awesome. If we could document the steps, so that we can in the meantime do manual source updates, then it'd be easier for us to manage the site.
<dholbach> davidcalle: you mean the navbar in /blog?
<davidcalle> dholbach (the missing nav menu on top of blog posts)
<dholbach> no, I don't have it
<davidcalle> dholbach, you don't have the bug or you don't have the menu ? :-D
<dholbach> the latter unfortunately
<dholbach> davidcalle: mhall119: "In django CMS 3.3 we will focus on developers" - "Overhaul the pagetree and menu system " - from http://www.django-cms.org/en/blog/2015/11/24/django-cms-32/
<dholbach> the other bits are looking interesting as well
<davidcalle> +1
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
<dpm> davidcalle, would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubucon-site/iframes-ckeditor/+merge/280172 - it's the same change you did for d.u.c but for ubucon.org
<mhall119> jose: is today your birthday?
<balloons> mhall119, indeed it is I think
<balloons> ¡feliz cumpleaños José!
<balloons> Tu está 19 anõs?
<mhall119> balloons: show off :-P
<balloons> mhall119,  mi español no está mal, pero me olvido mucho
<balloons> I am after all, no dpm. Master of all languages
<pleia2> jose: happy birthday :)
<jose> thanks, pleia2!
<jose> and thanks, mhall119 and balloons :)
<jose> balloons: yep, 19 now. doesn't feel like, though :P
<mhall119> everything under 30 is overrated
<balloons> meh.. the 20's are so wasted
<pleia2> lol
<mhall119> davidcalle: can I take over staging now?
<czajkowski> mhall119: pleia2 don't laugh but is Atlanta considered Central or east coast
<mhall119> south-east
<mhall119> it's pretty far from the coast, but it's still considered east
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> thank you
<mhall119> it's also US/Eastern timezone
<mhall119> np
 * mhall119 is left to wonder in what context Atlanta being east-coast is a bad thing
<czajkowski> mhall119: trying to work out which regional manager looks after atlanta as we're sponsoring devnexus taking place in February
<mhall119> man, there are so many conferences, it would be a full-time job just going from one to another
<mhall119> good lord there's a lot of java talks there
<wxl> ew java
 * wxl gets a rash
<davidcalle> mhall119, sure, just use the staging branch and on the server, you should reset the db, then tear down the env and rebuild everything, not sure how nice a django downgrade would work
<mhall119> with south, it *usually* works fine
<mhall119> though, it's not South on there now, is it
<davidcalle> mhall119: no it's not, but you can still try, it should pull the right deps. Regarding the db, I'm confident it won't work, since it has been migrated up.
<davidcalle> mhall119: so it would be, make resetdb;juju destroy-environment;make destroy;juju bootstrap;make; or simply, if you want to give a downgrade a try: make resetdb then set the buill label
<davidcalle> build*
<mhall119> I'll give the second one a try and see how far I get
<mhall119> davidcalle: is it safe for me to overwrite the staging branch on Launchpad?
<mhall119> you have any work you did saved in another branch still?
<davidcalle> mhall119: yep, all is in the django1.8 branch
<mhall119> davidcalle: after I make resetdb, I still need to run something to build and upload the tarball, right?
<mhall119> will a simple 'make' do that?
<davidcalle> mhall119: nope, simply set the build label, if it fails (eg, the devportal machine goes wrong), running make will respawn it if needed
<mhall119> davidcalle: juju set build_label=154?
<mhall119> won't that just try and download a new tarball that doesn't exist?
<davidcalle> mhall119: nope, it pulls from the branch (it's 155 in your case, afaict)
<mhall119> what pulls from the branch, the wsgi-app charm?
<davidcalle> mhall119: I think so, if you look in the spec, in staging/, you'll see the collect file, that indicates where it pulls the code for each component of the stack from
<mhall119> right, that happens if you run mojo
<mhall119> juju set doesn't run mojo though
<davidcalle> mhall119: well, give it a try and tell me what you think is happening
<mhall119> davidcalle: juju set devportal-app build_label=155 resulted in a charm hook error
<mhall119> also, overwriting the staging branch causes bzr to abort when running the mojo spec, because they don't match anymore
<mhall119> davidcalle: I'm just going to wipe it all out and start over
<davidcalle> mhall119: ok, that's a lot of very useful things to know. While charm hook errors have been hit and miss for the last few weeks, the bzr issue is something I overlooked.
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> I wrote a blog post about UbuCon - http://www.jonobacon.org/2015/12/11/why-you-should-go-to-ubucon-in-los-angeles-in-january/
<jono> want to stick it up on the Ubuntu FB page?
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-12-11
<_Ridgewing> jono, ping
<mhall119> thanks jono!
<dholbach> good morning
<DoubleTheFlavour> http://www.jonobacon.org/2015/12/11/why-you-should-go-to-ubucon-in-los-angeles-in-january/    ,Great post Jono = keep going.
<davidcalle> Morning dholbach o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> comment ça va?
<davidcalle> morning popey o/
<davidcalle> ça va, et toi?
<dholbach> très bien, merci :)
<popey> davidcalle, morning!
<dholbach> I got my mx4 back from Meizu after repairs - they not even fixed the screen which was broken, but also the little camera glass thing which I broke when I dropped the phone once - and they made the phone really unique: the front is white and the back is gold - I'm sure I'm now the only one in the world world who has such a phone
<popey> haha
 * popey tweets and plusses about django-cms now the case study is live on their site
<popey> haha, they retweeted it too :)
<popey> They're quick!
<dholbach> popey: did you know that Tom Berger (intellectronica) works for Divio too? He used to work on Launchpad. :-)
<dholbach> or at least he's involved with Django CMS
<popey> I did not know that!
<dholbach> yes, he works at Divio - just checked on linkedin
<dholbach> davidcalle: are you looking at any of the deployment issues right now... or is there anything I can help with?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm dealing with remote scopes right now, after that I wanted to deal with failing blog menus, but if you feel like starting on this, I wouldn't mind :)
<dholbach> davidcalle: ok... I'll start taking a look after lunch
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm done with scopes, I'll start a branch after a coffee
<dholbach> ok, I'll ping you later on
<czajkowski> is the CLS website down for everyone?
<MooDoo> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.communityleadershipsummit.com
<MooDoo> seems down here
<dholbach> maybe it's hosted on the same machine as jonobacon.com
<dholbach> which would make sense
<dholbach> it looks like the last post, which went on ubuntu.com's twitter/fb/g+ slashdotted it
<MooDoo> 1 and 1 by the look of it
<davidcalle> dholbach: hmm, when I'm doing a fresh local branch of our django1.8 one and try to add a new blog entry, I don't have a field to add the post content, have you seen this?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> it worked for me
<davidcalle> dholbach: and even with the english category, the post is not listed
<davidcalle> dholbach: when you tried yesterday, were you using a db dump?
<dholbach> no, it was a fresh db with nothing in it
<davidcalle> dholbach: was there anything else to do for entries to show up, apart from the English category?
<dholbach> davidcalle: what's the slug of the category?
<davidcalle> dholbach: english
<dholbach> set it to 'en'
<dholbach> I was struggling with that yesterday
<davidcalle> :D
<davidcalle> dholbach: for some reason, the menu appears now
<davidcalle> ...
<dholbach> what???
<dholbach> I'll recreate it in a bit
<davidcalle> dholbach, after logging out and in, emptying the cache, the menu appears.
<davidcalle> In an unexpected turn of events, the bug has left the building.
<davidcalle> dholbach, I need lunch before deciding if it's a good or a bad thing :) Let's try together again in a moment
 * davidcalle lunch
<dholbach> davidcalle: so on/en/blog you have the "Start    Scopes   Web    Apps    Core    Publish    Community" menu?
<davidcalle> dholbach: using  lp:~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/django-1.8-cms-2.3  , with no db, I've created /home, /community and /community/blog, I've added the en category, and a couple entries. I have: the main orange menu working normally, the second menu "Community > Blog  > Categories Tags Authors" working normally as well.
<davidcalle> dholbach: when I go to an entry page, the second menu changes to "Community > Blog > 2015 >".
<davidcalle> As a side note, the "2015" archives page is broken, but I have a fix for it.
<dholbach> oh ... hang on
<dholbach> nevermind - the bug is fixed - you are correct
<dholbach> so that's 2 out of 3 working locally: http://pad.ubuntu.com/I52eWD9zXl
<davidcalle> dholbach: the publish button disappears when pressed locally as well
<davidcalle> (disappears in a good way)
<dholbach> yes, it's instantaneous - like I would expect it
<dholbach> when editing a page and hitting the publish button on the page of the article I also don't get a notification
<davidcalle> dholbach: do you think it's postgre related?
<davidcalle> dholbach: same
<dholbach> let me try it
<dholbach> when I publish from the Pages... page using the mouseover thing, I also don't get a notification
<dholbach> but the page is reloaded and it's obvious that something changed
<davidcalle> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> and with postgres it works just fine
<dholbach> just the same as with sqlite
<dholbach> davidcalle: where's a 2015 link?
<dholbach> /en/blog/2015/ gives me: get_dated_queryset() takes exactly 1 argument (4 given)
<davidcalle> dholbach: when you are viewing a blog entry, the breadcrumbs menu at the top has a link to view the yearly archive
<davidcalle> dholbach: exactly
<dholbach> I think I fixed this already in some other branch
<dholbach> let me check
<davidcalle> dholbach: I've pushed my fix in a branch just in case: tell me if this change rings a bell http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/dj1.8-zinnia-yearly-archives-fix/revision/162
<dholbach> or maybe like this?
<dholbach>     def get_dated_queryset(self, ordering=None, **lookup):
<dholbach>         if ordering:
<dholbach>             return super(MultiLangEntryIndex, self).get_dated_queryset(**lookup).filter(categories__slug=self.language).order_by(ordering)
<dholbach>         return super(MultiLangEntryIndex, self).get_dated_queryset(**lookup).filter(categories__slug=self.language)
<dholbach> I see that I just fixed this for MultiLangEntryIndex and not the other classes
<davidcalle> dholbach: Oh? I had to fix it in MultiLangEntryYear for it to work, and now, calling [year]/[month]/ urls works as well
<dholbach> I was wondering if we should add the ordering bit?
<dholbach> davidcalle: so maybe something like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13929575/
<dholbach> or http://paste.ubuntu.com/13929590/
<dholbach> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/13929617/ with a typo fixed :)
<dholbach> now it works for me
<davidcalle> dholbach: much better indeed
 * davidcalle tests
<mhall119> davidcalle: dholbach: I'm wondering if devportal discussions would be better suited for #ubuntu-website or #ubuntu-app-devel
<davidcalle> #ubuntu-website sounds good, I don't want to flood newcomers arriving in app-devel
<dholbach> ok
<mhall119> dpm: btw, I heard back from Ryan Sipes, looks like he's going to be at UbuCon and he's going to try and bring a Mycroft to display at the booth (may not be doing live demos though)
<mhall119> I told him he could do an unconference talk too, if he wanted
<mhall119> unfortunately, being a startup, they don't have much money to sponsor us with
<dpm> mhall119, awesome. Yeah, I half expected them not sponsoring
<dpm> mhall119, could you talk to him on whether he'd be up for writing a blog post about them showing a device at the booth?
<mhall119> yeah
<dpm> excellent, thanks
<mhall119> it seems we killed jono's blog
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> it seems that upped up a bit the number of registrations, but it's still low
<svij> it's correct that the meetup group is the registration for the summit?
<mhall119> svij: yes
<svij> ok, thx
 * svij just needs to book his flight then.
<dholbach> brb
<dpm> mhall119, seems the call has been cancelled, I just noticed an e-mail from James
<dpm> mhall119, replying and CC'ing you
<mhall119> dpm: let's go over it the two of us at least
<dpm> mhall119, sounds good. Give me 2 mins to reply and then I'll join
<mhall119> ok
<dpm> mhall119, ok, all set, joining...
<dholbach> popey: nice podcast
<popey> OMG! people listen to our nonsense? :)
<balloons> lol.. and he listened even when he's not forced to (like during a meeting)
<balloons> your voice really must be soothing
<dholbach> listening to podcast during meetings?
<dholbach> I'm not sure if I could handle that much talking at the same time :)
<dpm> dholbach, popey, balloons, mhall119, davidcalle, could you update the weekly update doc? I missed sending the last one (:/) and I want to make sure we go back to a cadence
<popey> dpm, you gonna add last weeks content? Because I did quite a bulky update for last week, and have less this week.
<dpm> popey, no, I'm just going to pretend you were slacking of course
<popey> \o/ WOOOOT
<popey> <insert sticker here>
<popey> irc sucks
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> sure I'll add the previous week's content
<dpm> but in any case, I think this week is a good opportunity to let everyone know how google code-in is going
<balloons> do we have a linky?
<balloons> nvm, got it
<popey> fwiw I put a link in everyone's calendar 14:30 UTC which has the link in it as a nice friday reminder :D
<pleia2> dholbach: maybe time to rm old-CC from the mailing list?
<dholbach> pleia2: ah yes, will do
<pleia2> thanks :)
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> all right everyone - I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend! :)
<pleia2> enjoy, dholbach
<popey> Hah, i was adding stuff to the doc and dpm sent it already :(
<popey> (so was balloons)
<balloons> LOL
<balloons> I was afraid he'd done that
<balloons> Shall we both add the addendum?
<dpm> popey, balloons, sorry, I need to run and I thought everyone was done. Would you mind replying to my e-mail as an addendum?
<popey> heh :)
<balloons> not your fault dpm, I was slow getting it in there
<popey> ditto
<dpm> np, in any case others have added things in reply to the original e-mail in the past
<balloons> popey, I sent both ours over
 * popey hugs balloons 
 * dpm is in "do-all-things-before-weekend" mode
 * dpm hugs popey and balloons
<balloons> indeed. It's weekend enjoyment time for both of you!
<balloons> bah, that formatting. I blame TB
<dpm> nice closing line with Google Code in stats balloons!
<balloons> yea, it's been a ride this week, but things are definitely happening!
<dpm> ok, I need to run now, teaching a Lindy Hop class and dj'ing for the evening. Have a great weekend everyone!
<mhall119> jono: did we kill your server last night?
<jono> mhall119, I think so :-)
<jono> did you put it on FB?
<mhall119> yeah, and G+
<mhall119> but probably it was FB that did it
<jono> mhall119, awesome :-)
<mhall119> jono: hey, for CLS keynotes, what would you think about me discussing what Ubuntu got out of last year's event, the things we implemented as a result and how they worked out?
<jono> mhall119, I think that sounds awesome
<jono> particularly if you share it as a reproducible methodology
<mhall119> yeah, I think it can be generic enough
<jono> awesome
<jono> can you submit this?
<jono> so I assume you are doing CLS and OSCON?
<mhall119> yeah, I'll do that over the weekend
<jono> thanks, pal
<mhall119> jono: I hope so, CLS anyway, but that's up to dpm :)
<jono> mhall119, awesome!
<jono> I would argue it was clearly helpful to the team
<jono> would be great to get dholbach out too
<jono> and balloons :-)
<jono> and popey :-)
<popey> \o/
<popey> last as always :)
<jono> popey, always
<jono> lol
<balloons> lol
<balloons> last is the most endearing!
<balloons> try being second to last
<balloons> It will be nice to see you again jono btw @ ubucon. Should be fun!
<jono> balloons, can't wait, pal!
<jono> is the whole team going to UbuCon?
<popey> ya
<balloons> heck yea! It's been awhile since we've all been together anyway
<balloons> dpm is putting us to work though, so don't be too jealous
<jono> oh wow, I didn't realize the team is all going
<mhall119> popey: funny, you complain about being first in all of our team standups :-P
<jono> we will have to snap a picture :-)
<popey> true dat
<jono> are you all sticking around for Bad Voltage Live on the Friday live?
<balloons> That sounds like fun. We get to make fun of aquarius right?
<jono> of course!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-12
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> hey hey
<Mister_Q> morning :)
<danialbehzadi> morning Mister_Q
<czajkows1i> aloha
<Kilos> o/
<Mister_Q> o/
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again! :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-13
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> hey hey
<Mister_Q> morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<svij> morning all
<Kilos> hi Mister_Q
<Mister_Q> hey Kilos
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> dholbach: what!
 * svij hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs svij back
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
 * pleia2 hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs pleia2 too :-)
<dholbach> big big big big hugs!
<svij> dholbach: have fun in your world tour!
 * svij is now officially jealous ;)
<czajkowski> Lo
<czajkowski> :o
<dholbach> see you tomorrow everyone!
<jcastro> mhall119: my kubernetes sig meeting is conflicting, so I won't be able to attend the scale planning meeting
<jcastro> please give my regards to the crowd
<mhall119> jcastro: will do
<jose> mhall119: if you need any help with scale planning, I'm happy to give a hand
<tsimonq2> If only dholbach had a bouncer so I could give him hugs too!
<tsimonq2> Well I guess I'll have to find him tomorrow when I wake up for school...
<belkinsa> So...is the Team planning to hire another community manager>
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-14
<dholbach> hey hey
<popey> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey popey
<popey> belkinsa: no current plan to do so, but keep an eye on the Canonical careers page.
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> dholbach: we're all still in mourning with your news
<dholbach> yeah, I can imagine - it wasn't easy for me either
<belkinsa> popey: Alright.
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<pleia2> jcastro: so we're running this open source infra day at scale, any canonical IS folks interested in coming and talking about how they juju and mojo things up and toss the infra code on launchpad? http://scale.opensourceinfra.org/submit.html
<jcastro> ilan pinged me
<jcastro> we'll probably go
<jcastro> sounds awesome
<jcastro> sponsorship doesn't seem too expensive either, I'll ask
<pleia2> ty <3
<pleia2> jcastro: timing-wise, we need a rough idea of what each group will be coming to the event with by Jan 14th so we can notify folks by the 20th and have a schedule up by the 30th
<pleia2> (all that's on the link I shared earlier)
<jcastro> yeah I just need a day or so to bring it up, marco's on the road so I need some time to sync with him
<marcoceppi> I love open source infrastructure
<pleia2> awesome, thanks :)
<pleia2> marcoceppi: ^5
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-15
<Kilos> o/
<Mister_Q> morning
<Kilos> hi Mister_Q
<Mister_Q> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi batteronizer
<batteronizer> hi Kilos
<dholbach> hey hey
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hey Kilos and dholbach
<dholbach> hi svij
<svij> dholbach: enjoy your last day ;)
 * svij is still sad.
<Kilos> where is he going svij
<svij> Kilos: https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2016/12/taking-a-break/
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> dholbach you know where we are you can get satelite coverage anywhere so popin regularly please just to greet
<Kilos> and let us know where you are and what you doing
<dholbach> I was not going to live in a cave for the next 20 years :)
<svij> you don't!?
<dholbach> I probably said something like "some quiet time" somewhere :)
<svij> :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> if you find a nice cave in your wanderings book it for me
<dholbach> I'll let you know :)
<Kilos> :D
<CoderEurope> mhall119, I've asked you a question on reddit [ https://redd.it/5hl0is ] Please answer it, thankyou.
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back :)
 * svij hugs dholbach too
 * dholbach hugs svij back :)
<czajkowski> it's getting to that time of day isn't it
<czajkowski> :(
<svij> yep :(
<czajkowski> dholbach: we're not mentally prepared for this just yet, you;ll have to try again next Thursday thanks :)
<dholbach> haha
<svij> :D
<dholbach> ok, Laura - I'll report in tomorrow!
<dholbach> no, don't think so :)
<popey> :)
<dholbach> I have so much other stuff to get done, it's incredible
<dholbach> but I won't be gone from the planet, don't worry:)
<czajkowski> dholbach: put it off till next week
<czajkowski> it wont matter really
<czajkowski> :p
<svij> don't forget to turn on IRC, dholbach (unlike dpm :P)
<dholbach> all right my friends... I'll see you some time again... now it's time for a longer break :-)
<popey> o/
<popey> Have a great time in the mountains!
<popey> Look forward to seeing you again sometime.
<popey> If you're ever in the UK, let me buy you lots of beer.
<dholbach> I'll let you know when I re-emerge somewhere. :)
<popey> :)
<Kilos> go well dholbach
<Kilos> may the force be with you
<dholbach> and the same to you :)
<dholbach> big big hugs!
<Kilos> ty my friend . go well :D
<czajkowski> *sniff*
<CoderEurope> mhall119, ping
<CoderEurope> flexiondotorg: ping
<czajkowski> CoderEurope: I'm sure he'll reply to the reddit comment when he gets a chance
<CoderEurope> okay cheers.
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-16
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-17
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> hi svij and others
<Kilos> where do i get a time for the za revirification meeting please
<Kilos> reverification
<Kilos> i mailed pablo
<Kilos> wb hggdh
<Kilos> can we chat?
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-12-18
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> svij you here?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-12-13
<gsilvapt> Hello all. I need help. I need to change a meeting time and date in the Fridge Calendar. How can I do that'
<gsilvapt> s/'/?
<gsilvapt> Hello all. I need help. I need to change a meeting time and date in the Fridge Calendar. How can I do that?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-12-15
<wxl> popey: is there an email interface to discourse so one could actually reply direct from the notification email (like launchpad)
<popey> wxl: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/discourse-meta/2682
<wxl> popey: thanks. also, pleeeeeeeeeeeez
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-12-17
<wxl> someone have access to our UbuntuOnAir YouTube account so they can revise the incorrect title (look at the date) of the last Ubuntu Hour? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iFE0DBs1C4
